# Kramer....(posting for Jean)



## sunnygirl272

Not sure where to post this. I know where I am refusing to post this. Jean will likely not be online this evening. I am posting this with her permission, and I know this family's show of support fo JeanPakistan will help her through this.
Kramer has acted a little lame the past few days, which Jean chalked up to the cold, ice, snow, hard to get around in/on. Gave him Metacam, seemed ok.
Today he was full of malarky at 7, enjoying Mariele chasing him around. (Only dog to get away with that it her- the dog with a screw loose and "drain bamage." LOL) By 9-ish, he was stumbling. Went to vet. "His" vet on vacation, saw other vet. Anemic, and something else. Got a shot of something, I forget what Jean said. Had abdominal ultrasound late afternoon. (Done at another vet entirely.)

It kills me to write this. Kramer has a liver tumor. Due to location it is inoperable. It is one of 3 things- spawn of the liver tumor he already beat, or hemangiosarcoma, or another type altogether. 
She did go back to the other vet, and talked. She had a list of questions, but forgot to bring them in. Vet knows/understands that alot has been thrown at Jean, and is calling her tomorrow to talk more. It could be a day, a month, who knows. 
Jean is re-grouping, and will post tomorrow after she speaks with the vet. 
Basic plan is, manage any symptoms, and maximize his quality while maintaining his dignity, and position as supreme ruler of JeanPakistan. All plans will be centered around making his time count. Spaghetti and pizza, trips to the cemetary.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Kramer....*

all good thoughts and wishes to everyone in jeanspakistan.


----------



## DianaM

*Re: Kramer....*








Jean, I am crossing fingers and Renji's crossing paws together for Kramer. I hope he hangs on a long time with good, quality days.









Melinda&Jay, please send Jean my best. Thank you for the update.


----------



## caview

*Re: Kramer....*

Oh no!

I am so very sorry!

Good plan on making his time count! Did they give any estimate?

I do pray it's not immediate...

Tanya


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Kramer....*

**deep sigh**


I love you Kramer, and you too Jean!

All thoughts and prayers, from my pack to yours!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: Kramer....*

Oh no, no, no! As soon as I saw the title of the thread in the recent topics box, I knew it couldn't be good news.









Hang in there Kramer, your mom and the pack need you around awhile longer.


----------



## DSudd

*Re: Kramer....*

Jean I am so sorry to hear about Kramer. Keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers. Fingers, toes and paws crossed here for Kramer.


----------



## GabbyBond

*Re: Kramer....*

Prayers and thoughts for Kramer and his family. I have always loved looking at pictures of him and the pack.


----------



## BucksMom

Jean Many prayers and good thoughts for you and Kramer!!!!


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: Kramer....*

Jean, I;m so sorry about Kramer.


----------



## Bluecatdemoness

*Re: Kramer....*

Holding Kramer and Jean's family in my thoughts.


----------



## kshort

*Re: Kramer....*

Jean,
My thoughts and prayers are with you both. 

We're sending tons and tons of healing thoughts to you, sweet Kramer.

Hugs to you both from all of us...


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Kramer....*

OH NO! Sending huge hugs out to Jean and Kramer and all of the other 4 leggeds. Have to go now b/c I am crying.


----------



## k9sarneko

*Re: Kramer....*

Oh no, poor Kramer, many hugs to Jean, Kramer, and the rest of the Paq. Hang in there Kramer, we all love you.


----------



## sitstay

I am so sorry to hear this. I'll be thinking of Jean and her pack.
Sheilah


----------



## elsie




----------



## littledmc17

I am so sorry hear that about Kramer








Its not fair that this can happen to any animal
breaks my heart.
My thoughts and prayers go out to all of them


----------



## Melodie A

My thoughts and prayers are with both of you.


----------



## Fodder




----------



## srfd44-2

Prayers and good thoughts coming from this end.


----------



## onyx'girl

Kramer, you are a special strong guy, one of the greatest to grace this place. My thoughts are with you and your pack.


----------



## sprzybyl

here's to the happy days ahead, no matter how many are left! I have tears just thinking about it!! hugs all around


----------



## Amaruq

Jean









Kramer









Call, email or PM if you need anything!


----------



## sunnygirl272

I'mheading to bed shortly. No new-news. Will be sending Jean a text, telling her to call my house phone if she needs to talk during night, and will send her all your love.


----------



## ded37

Thanks Mel

Jean I only have hugs and positive thoughts. 

Please let me know if you need my help with the plan for Ang


----------



## LJsMom

This really sucks. Poor Kramer and Jean. I've been through this twice. It just sucks. I'm so sorry.


----------



## hudak004

Hugs to Kramer.. and Jean! Be strong you two.


----------



## Elmo's Mom

Jean, you and Kramer are in my prayers.


----------



## ninhar

Jean and Kramer, you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Daisy1986

Taking a deep breath! Deep sigh. No tears yet, after all, this is Mircle guy Kramer!









That is rough my big strong handsome guy!








Just know you have the best in your corner. Hang in there. 

You are both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LisaT

Ditto: this really sucks. 

My dad's cancer has spread to his liver. I picked out one supplement that I hoped he would take, and it was IP6 with inositol. He won't take it, but something maybe for Kramer.

I'm so sorry Jean


----------



## BowWowMeow

I keep looking here for updates.









Kramer is Jean's first and he beat death in a big way a while back. He is the kind of dog who seems to be invincible because he's got that super strong personality. He's a super dog like my Cleo is a super kitty. Cleo is on my arm as a I type and Chama is one bed over snoring away. Their lives are so short and so precarious and precious and we love them so much.


----------



## marksmom3

All of us here are sending prayers and positive thoughts your way.


----------



## kelso

> Originally Posted By: jmarksAll of us here are sending prayers and positive thoughts your way.


same here


----------



## dd

Jean - sad news. Thinking of you and sending best wishes. It's good to know you have solid emotional support all around you.

Best,


----------



## Brightelf

The Irrepressible, Imperial, Indestructible, Indomitable King Kramer has his Bavarian cheering section praying for him. Grimmi's paws are crossed for The Chancellor of Chow-Mixes. <span style="color: #CC0000">May this turn out to be just another manageable, live-with-it thing for The King</span>, beloved ruler of Jean's Packistan. Jean, sending hugs )and prayers your way. Nothing ever beats The King, unless he wants it to. He is strong-- and so many prayers are coming his way!


----------



## Qyn

Thanks for the information but I'm not assuming anything until we know exactly what is going on. There are a lot of possibilities and I'm hoping for the best. Luv ya Kramer!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Thanks so much to all of you. Thanks, Melinda for posting. 

We were gone for 8 hours yesterday! He's still a little tired today-so am I actually. We started at the regular vet office for bloodwork and x-rays. Then he miraculously got an ultrasound appointment (where Angie went last week), and before we left he got fluids and http://www.oxyglobin.com/ there, and then they shaved his belly so he wouldn't have to have that done at the other vet office. Because we all knew that their tech wouldn't lay on the floor and shave him while he was standing. King Kramer has many subjects.









On the way there, I decided to test food with him again-he had refused it and water after his 9 am "unplugging." I almost lost a finger at McDonald's but it was so good to see him eat. 

The ultrasound was not as traumatic as the last one he had, til the end when she was double checking everything. He'd had enough and started snapping, just hoping he could connect with someone or something. But he did well overall. He even ate their crappy treats after he was so hungry. 

The Dr. explained that there was a tumor, and if you think of your liver as a hand, where you can take any finger off and still have your hand, his tumor is where your hand meets your wrist-so you couldn't take your wrist off and leave your hand. It's significant in size, unknown as to malignancy-I believe-I have to ask about that, because I am willing to get some transfer factors and stuff for him, but if it's benign and it's just the size of it that is putting him at risk, they won't do much, I guess (????). 

She then explained that this morning, some of it bled out-there was evidence of that on the U/S and that would be like us going to give blood and they take 3 pints instead of 1 and forget to give us cookies and juice. That is the kind of thing I saw at 9am, and that had I not been home, I may have noticed when I got home that he was a little logey but he would have been better as the body reabsorbed the blood. So he's kind of transfusing himself, unfortunately if the tumor is malignant, he's also reseeding that cancer. 

You guys probably know this! I am just typing it out so I can make sense of it. I had those Charlie Brown teacher talking to me moments a lot yesterday. I haven't called the vet yet today.

I also had him Reiki'd yesterday (distance Reiki) while we were at the vet office, before the fluids and oxyglobin, and I swear I saw an improvement, even before I knew she had done it. He got up to greet one of the receptionists who came in to see him, and looked more alert. Weird stuff. 

Anyway, the really crappy kind of news is that the estimate in terms of time is very short, from basically any minute from here on out to at the longest, a month. 

But Kramer will do what Kramer wants to do when he wants to do it, as much as possible. When he is no longer able to do that, I will step in, but I am hoping that this will be on his terms as much as he has tried to control everything for the 15 years he's been with me.







I am really hoping he can healthily make a birthday celebration in mid-January, but whatever works for him, works for me. That's our agreement. 

Until then, I am going to try to feed him a healthy diet that he will enjoy (I think it's supposed to be veggies and meats-no rice or potatoes???), will see if I can get those supplements http://www.dogcancer.net/diet.html that do have that IP6 (and LisaT-I am SO sorry about your dad







), and let Kramer be Kramer. We're going to keep our routines too-he'll go Friday for his Adequan...I am glad though, in a weird way, to know. 

We both got up to potty at 4







and were surprised to see:
What in the world?!?!? SO glad it wasn't like this yesterday as we traveled through 3 counties! 









Coat of diamonds:









Then this morning-more! For crying out loud!









I took this on Saturday-or Sunday-one of those days! And was thinking how I got a picture of him in good health:









So thank you all, each, again for all your good thoughts and kindness. I will keep you posted.


----------



## agilegsds

Jean, I am so sorry.....













































Let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## LJsMom

Big hugs to King Kramer and Jean.

Niko had the same thing. The vet said hours, maybe a few days. Not to go far from home on walks. Well, we got almost 4 happy months. I fed him a high protein, low carb diet. He had weekly B12 shots, fluids, Baytril, and steriods. He was the talk of the vet's office. The miracle dog.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Thank you Sandy. I don't mean to sound like one of those MTV Sweet 16 kids who gets the Mercedes but wants the BMW. I know I've had him a good long time, and almost a whole year after the bloat miracle. But I look at him and think, other than the ticking time bomb, he's pretty darned healthy-more like 11 than almost 16! And that is why cancer sucks in animals and people.









Joanne-I forgot-I started him on the predisilone this morning. He's on Tylan powder-I wonder if that is "enough" of an antibiotic or if he needs something else. I'll ask about the B12 and they did say if I wanted to do fluids, that we could-did you do sub-cutaneous ones?


----------



## DianaM

Jean, Kramer looks as handsome as ever. I'm sorry to hear that it might be quick, but I hope you, Kramer, and the Packistan can make it long and good. 








to you and diamond-studded Kramer.


----------



## pupresq

Big hugs to you both! I love the picture of the diamonds. Poor guy though - snow with a shaved tummy! brr!









I know you are not that 16 year old ungrateful kid and it's wonderful that you've had him for such a long and happy life, but I also totally understand that the longer we have them, the more they intertwine themselves with us and our hearts and the more we wish they would live forever. It sounds like you and Kramer are taking good care of each other now, as always, and we wish you guys the very very best.


----------



## hudak004

Sigh... It is never long enough.

Seize the day! My thoughts are with you both... take care of each other!


----------



## Avamom

Ohh Jean






























King Kramer will reign in your house, your heart and all of ours forever through your sharing him with all of us...no matter how long his physical body keeps going. I can't imagine how hard this is on you.....


----------



## LJsMom

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANJoanne-I forgot-I started him on the predisilone this morning. He's on Tylan powder-I wonder if that is "enough" of an antibiotic or if he needs something else. I'll ask about the B12 and they did say if I wanted to do fluids, that we could-did you do sub-cutaneous ones?


Yes - sub-cutaneous fluids. Kramer is starting from a much better place than Niko. By the time they figured out what was wrong - he really looked like crap.


----------



## BowWowMeow

This is the same as Basu. He bounced back but only for a couple of days.







He enjoyed eating scrambled eggs with sweet potatoes. And my neighbor's sister's golden had this and stayed with her another 4 months! So hopefully Kramer will be like that. He had bad days but he also had really good days where he was running around like a puppy! 

Enjoy the snow Kramer!


----------



## Daisy1986

Thank you SO much for taking time to give us an update. 

Tell us all you want, I do not know any of this....I know it can sometimes help to come here and get it all out. (I am SURE you know that). 

I LOVE the pictures. He just looks so handsome. Trying to do the heavy sighs and hold back the tears and be as strong as he is being. 

I just feel like he is going to hang with this for a while. He just looks to good and strong. 

I just ache for you and what you are going through Jean. Your first born? That is to sad. 
Take care of yourself. I am about ready to flee my responseabilities here and fly to NY and give you both a big hug!








Thinking and praying, because that is all I can do. 

With much love, Kelly


----------



## katieliz

oh i love "coat of diamonds"!!! yes, no matter how long we have them it's never long enough. 

ps...lens info coming soon kno this is so much more important to you...


----------



## Brightelf

Sending hugs out to you Jean, and many prayers for King Kramer. Kramer does Liberace! LOVE the diamonds pic. My heart goes out to you, Jean. This hurts. I do love that he dined at McD's and loved his burger (or fries? Far be it from me to assume to know what His Royal Hunkness dines on!). I just know that you will have the best support from your vet on this, Jean, in guiding any choices you may be making. I so wish that I could help. Can clotting agents help in a case like this, or does nobody do that with dogs? (I am one of those nuts who thinks "Why NOT have kidney transplants for cats?" etc.) Prayers and good vibes coming your way for you and Mr. Diamonds.


----------



## djpohn

Hey Jean,

Sorry to hear about Kramer. Just enjoy the time you have left with him He has had a long life, I wish I had that much time with all my kids! Spoil him rotten and do all you can in the way of "support". I hope you have many happy times still ahead of you!


----------



## Jazzstorm

<span style="color: #3333FF">Oh my gosh! I just found this!!!

Such sad news,









Jean I hope Kramer is able to celebrate his birthday with you. He's such a fighter who has been through so much,and has a great mommy battling with him.








to you. I am here if you need anything.

Take care my friend.







</span>


----------



## Amaruq

Canon therapy! 

I love the Diamond Studded Kramer picture. It just suits him. The pic you took last weekend is VERY nice too. As always I am sure all will be that will be by Kramer's terms. 

Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## Shandril2

OH my gosh Kramer is one of my three favorite dogs _*EVER *_ on this site.
This is terrible news, I agree with the advice to love every minute of him now. 
Prayers out to the pack.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Thank you all again. Everyone is so kind and also has good information; your thoughts and prayers are being felt-he's having a nice day. 

I will ask about the blood thickening idea. We see his vet on Friday. I will have a list. 

We did more Canon therapy. He HAD to go in the back with the very deep snow, to poop. But he did it! It is really cold so he did half his normal walk and allowed me to help his frozen legs up the steps. 

He didn't want a dog food breakfast so I went with the reserve cheesburger! He ate that no problem. So I went through the freezer and he helped me make a "meatcake" for him. That will be his main meal for a few days. Meat, veggies, eggs and pupkin (ooh that's a bad typo-pumpkin) with some provolone on top baked. How many ounces should he get?

I guess I won't detail his bm or urination for the day







but I'm thankful for both! 

I really really do appreciate your feelings for Kramer. And your support. Thanks again.


----------



## WiscTiger

Oh Jean, I haven't been on that much. I am so so sorry to hear that the King Kramer has the "C" word. I am glad you started him on the Ped.

I would try 8 oz's twice a day and see how it goes or three 5 oz feedings. 

Hugs to you and your pack and a special smooch for Kramer.

Val


----------



## Brightelf

I am so sorry Jean, that you are needing to find your inner strength and peace right now to even do everyday things. I think when we are doing our very best to care for a senior who's going through a tough situation, we are kind of doing the out-of-body thing to do daily stuff in our lives, while our hearts remain 110% connected with the dog. I am wishing you strength, hope, and peace right now. May Kramer's good days be more often than you expect.. and may he have more time with you than you anticipate.

Such a wonderfully spoiled guy Kramer is! Thank you for the update, Jean. This is so terribly difficult for you I know. Maybe the vet will have ideas for making him comfy, extending time, making things better in any way for both Kramer and you. May he enjoy his meatcakes with the goodie ingredients! That would make anyone feel better!


----------



## Amaruq

For a 50ish pound raw fed dog would eat about a pound a day so I think Val would be about right on with two 8 oz or three 5 ounce servings. I have to admit KK dinner sounded better than mine!


----------



## RebelGSD

Sending positive thoughts your way Jean. Everybody around here is routing for Kramer.


----------



## Judykaye

Just checking in to see how things are going for you and Kramer...know that we are all with you both in spirit and love...Will be checking in off and on to see how you both are doing...

That boy has been a special guy right from the start...THANK YOU for sharing him with us...we are here for you both...Hugs, Judy


----------



## Mary Jane

Dear Jean,

Your heart is too big to be broken.

As I understand, Kramer will decide what is best for him.

What is best for you must be to do EXACTLY what you do.

take care of yourself and Happy New Year in Jeanpackistan,

Mary Jane


----------



## GSD10

Eeek! Not our dear sweet senior Kramer









Jean, I am thinking of you and Kramer and the rest of your group. 

Ruby & the Grumpy Old Germans


----------



## sunnygirl272

> Originally Posted By: Brightelf.....Kramer does Liberace! LOVE the diamonds pic. .... Prayers and good vibes coming your way for you and Mr. Diamonds.


I, too, love the diamonds pic. However, I can more picture Bruno borrowing clothes from Liberace. He's Jean's "crushed velvet smoking jacket, in a loverly shade of burgundy" dog.
LOL!


----------



## JenM66

NO NO NO NO NO!!! I won't believe it. NOT King Kramer......































Gracie







's Kramer <slurp>


----------



## WiscTiger

Hey guys let's all kick in the good vibes for King Kramer. Jean needs him to stay around a little while longer.

The four pawed four pack here sending good thoughts, oops forgot the Fuzzybutt kitty I am sure she would Love Kramer also.

Val


----------



## Barb E

Oh Jean, I just found this.







There really aren't enough of those that I could post in here.

_*Zipping off tons of love and good vibes east*_


----------



## kshort

Been thinking about you both all day. My heart is heavy, especially as I look at Murphy... She sends extra special hugs and healing thoughts to her fellow senior, King Kramer.


----------



## Skye'sMom

Aww, Jean. So much to absorb. I will be carrying you and Kramer with me through this and hoping for the strength you will both need.

I am also in the 'diamond Kramer' fan club -









Hugs for Kramer and please get rest for yourself. And we'll look at all the pictures you want to take of the pack.


----------



## DancingCavy

I'm so sorry to hear this news, Jean. I've been offline for about a week and have just caught up. I hope that King Kramer has many more happy days with you and the Packistan. He seems like such a special guy. All these people pulling for him. His character always shines through in the photos you take of him.

My fuzzy crew and I send you both the best.


----------



## valb

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.Oh Jean, I just found this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There really aren't enough of those that I could post in here.
> 
> _*Zipping off tons of love and good vibes east*_


Ditto.


----------



## arycrest

I just found this thread that HRH King Kramer, Grand Poobah of the Universe, Lord of All that is Good, is ailing and wanted to add my warm thoughts and prayers for both him and Jean.

Those pictures of you are BEAUTIFUL (as usual), especially the one with you in the diamond coat!!!

Hang in there Big Boy - the Hooligans & I love ya!!! LONG LIVE THE KING!!!


----------



## kelso

What great pictures of Kramer. Love the "diamonds" on his coat. How beautiful and fitting.








Hope Jean, Kramer and the pack are celebrating a wonderful New Year's together


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

How great you all are. It really does help. I am glad people think Kramer is as special as I think he is.









Gayle-so good to see you here-I was just thinking of your year and how rough it was.







Thanks for coming back on to support HRH. 

That meatcake did look pretty good! He really enjoyed it. I even got all his pills in at supper! Thanks for the measurement help. I might even splurge and get him some ground buffalo meat for the next one-any reason that might not be a good idea? 

I'm up right now because he's been coughing. I was googling, and it could be his heart-I have no idea though. His heart and lungs both looked good on the x-ray and ultrasound, however, at the time, his heartrate was not strong. Or it might be a little URI. I am going to get him on an antibiotic today-I have 3 different ones from Nina that I saved, so I am going to call the emergency number and talk to the vet he saw-she's on call today-and see if any of those will work for him. I want him on one anyway since he's on pred. but was going to wait until his appt. on Friday. I was looking at this as well if it is his heart: http://us.merial.com/pet_owners/dogs/products_enacard.asp Anyone????

I am wondering if the Proin is a good thing or a bad thing to be on at this point. Things to add to my Friday vet visit list! 

And I NEVER do this, because I am so afraid (and that's why I've been up for the past hour-keeping an eye on him) of a side effect and having to confess-but I did give him some Clavamox at about 3:30 am to try to help with the cough. He's been on that two other times and has been okay. The other two abx I have he's not been on. But he's not coughed in about 35 minutes-and he's always had a fast reaction to Clavamox, so I am hoping! He just had a cough, but not as long or as deep as previous hacks. 

I gave it to him in meatcake-and he ate all around it-but ate all the meatcake again-so appetite is good. I gave it to him in baby food. Hoping that will work more than once! 

I also read you can give a dog Robotussin, and I don't think I have it, but wouldn't dare try that without permission. I may take a shot of Nyquil though! 

LJ's mom-were you paranoid about the exertion like when your dog barked, or got excited? 

I am going to try to get some more rest-and want to thank you all again. Happy New Year!


----------



## JenM66

First place I came this AM is here to check on the King.







Jean







Kramer. I can't begin to make suggestions, I'm sorry Jean, just do what you think is best and we'll all support you in what you try for keeping him comfortable.


----------



## Brightelf

Sending a lotta good prayers and vibes here Jean and King Kramer. I keep checking in to see if there is any news. The coughing-- that is scary I am sure. Is he on any new meds? Or sorta-recently new meds? Just thinking here. Heart sounds a possibility, but just wondering if it may be a reaction rather than an infection? In any event, abx is not a bad idea-- a fast response to Clavamox is a good thing!

More and more and yet MORE heaps o' prayers pouring in from Bavaria across the ocean to Kramer's royal palace and his doggy and human enterage. May everyone infuse him with positive, healing energy to make his good days even better.

Thinking lots of YOU Jean-- hoping that you are able to sleep, knowing that you are listening for coughing... wishing you deep sleep. Kramer feels so loved and cared for. Please eat well and drink enough, too. If Kramer were a person, he'd prolly bop you with his royal scepter until you did! (and until you brought him another sumptuous meatcake) Prayers are streaming across the Atlantic to HRH King Kramer..... will check in later.


----------



## Qyn

Just got off work myself and I admit I had hoped for different news. Nevertheless, Kramer has the best guardian he could possibly have and that means a very great deal. 

Hugs to Jean, Kramer and the rest of the Pakistan.


----------



## Prinzsalpha

I am so sorry to read about Kramer! Know that all of us are with you in spirit giving you a huge hug! One day at a time and make it count.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Thank you-the hugs and kind thoughts are appreciated. It is a beautiful COLD day here and that is nice. Kramer's resting-he already had his breakfast and am meds. I am pleased to say the meatcake is popular even after 3 servings. I feel like I am on Top Chef-I served it with a turkey baby food/tylan/proin sauce-and he is judge Chef Anthony Bourdain. (tough guy!)

The vet called already-for some reason I don't seem like the type to be out late-not sure when that happened! Anyway, she said the Clavamox was a good thing to do (whew!) and to keep him on it, but at a slightly smaller dose than I gave-I uh...gave him a loading dose. I gave him .5 pill less than Nina but it was about .5 too much. She said if I want to give him Robotussin I can, but I don't know why that makes me nervous still. 

She also agreed his heart and lungs looked okay, and that in the grand scheme of things, his heart is not a worry-but if the coughing persists tonight, I'll ask about that other med on Friday. The cough is at night only. Not sure if it's because he's stretched totally out or what. During the day he sleeps more in an upright down position if that makes sense. 

He is on new meds, so I am going to keep that in mind as well. Overall, I think each good day is a gift (aren't you supposed to think that all the time-see-this helps to focus on that idea-I forget stuff like that) and from the sounds of it from people who understand more of what they saw on the ultrasound, I should be happy with each minute of time I get to spend with him. 

Thanks again! I think while he's sleeping soundly, I may as well! The rest of the gang is tired from getting up a lot last night too. They need their beauty rest, ya know.









ETA-you know how you're supposed to have those three things the dog likes to do and then if they don't...it's time (as one of the indicators, along with things like the quality of life scale)? Has anyone noted that as dogs get quite old...that there might not be three things that really get them excited? Like going to his cemetery is one-but not necessarily for car rides in general anymore because of the getting in and out, and the fact that at least half end up at the vet. He doesn't want to play frisbee anymore, or do a lot of "silly" things that young dogs do-or even what he wanted to do 3 years ago. So there's the cemetery, certain food items, and what? Affection? He's never been overly needy like that...huh...well...maybe it's his aggression-and I don't mean that in a bad way-but his in charginess. Thought I'd ask other people about that for geriatric dogs. The young ones have so many things they love to do...and I used to have a lot more stuff I wanted to do too, but as I get older...my list is getting shorter too!


----------



## Mary Jane

Good morning Jean,

Thanks for the update and thank goodness you all can get a little rest on this beautiful morning. Sweet dreams,

MJ


----------



## Woodreb

Jean,

I'm a long time lurker and recent member. I'm sorry to hear about Kramer and hope you have a much time as possible with him.

I have a 12 year old that has had some coughing spells recently and my vet did tell me tha sometimes laying in the stretched out position while resting can bring on a coughing spell.


----------



## WiscTiger

Jean with my Apache it was down to two things, being near me when I was working, he was always my office staff, but moved to a couch instead of the floor in his old days and eating. The eating part the vet and I fought about a little, he wanted me to put him on a diet I said when you are a 12 year old GSD you earned the right to eat whatever you wanted, that went on for another year and a half.

So with older dogs it is the quieter more subtle things.

Val


----------



## LJsMom

Hi Jean. I was much less paranoid and narotic back then. I think losing two seniors in a short period of time sent me over the edge - Niko in August of 07 and Wooly in January of 08.

Niko had never been off leash in our front yard. So I figured why not. The tumor had caused weakness in his hind end. I hadn't considered what would happen if he saw a cat! 

I'm not crazy about that quality of life scale. When they're young -everything is exciting - just like us. LJ doesn't like to play ball like she used to - I think her eye sight is poor now.


----------



## Katerlena

I just saw this thread (had thought Kramer was just visiting Angie @ the vet's office). Am so sorry to hear about Kramer’s illness. Sending you and Kramer many many prayers and positive thoughts.

In her senior years, Kater enjoyed most things she always had but modified to accommodate her diminishing mobility; playing ball toss (sitting), tracking on her daily walk (instead of dragging us on her leash terrorizing the neighborhood), demanding food from our plates every night (with her bad eyesight she accidentally mistook a finger for a shrimp once) and bossing the household around (well that didn’t change much).









There we many things she could no longer do but I think she was happy just enjoying each day as it played out with her family. A friend who survived Stage 3 Cancer told me once that all of us are only guaranteed this one day. In Kater’s last year, I was always cognizant of that and grateful to share one more with her. I hope you and Kramer get to share many more days together too.


----------



## Jazzstorm

<span style="color: #3333FF">Yes Jean....I would count charginess as a joy for Kramer!

You could give Kramer honey for his cough. It's a catch-22,since it is technically a sugar,but an otherwise safe alternative.
























<I hate that this thread was moved.>







</span>


----------



## Ilovealldogs

Jean, I am so sorry to hear about your beloved Kramer.







It is such a difficult thing to be going through. 

My poor senior, the one with cancer, is having a bad day today and has not eaten her breakfast. She won't even eat canned food or eat a tasty treat. I am very worried about her. So... I know how you feel and what you are going through. 

This, I am afraid, is going to be a very tough year for many of us.


----------



## Brightelf

Just checking in. It is nighttime here now, 6 hours ahead of east coast USA. Still thinking about, praying for, both you and Kramer both. Yep, I think "in-charginess" is definitely a Kramer hobby. Sending more prayers for quality time. Really, prayers that he has no pain and is comfortable. I am sure he is enjoying those meatcakes. The King has the very BEST caretaker-- ever!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Thanks for the updates, Jean. It's hard for me to read this thread. I think of Chama and Kramer as two peas in a pod of our board seniors and I don't want any peas to go missing from that pod. :-(

I am very glad that he likes his meatloaf. A good appetite is an excellent sign that he is still feeling well. I think bossiness is probably one of his markers as well.







it sounds like he is doing fine so far. I hope he and you are able to sleep better! Is he not sleeping or is it just that his coughing is keeping you up? I'm sure you are watching him every second too for any changes. 

I know that Chama does cough if she flips on her back in the morning but she's got that lung problem. I am guessing that the coughing is b/c he's got some fluid around his lungs? Does anything he's taking cause fluid retention? I wonder how all of those meds interact with each other? That's always the big q in my mind.


----------



## LandosMom

Jean,

You and Kramer are in our thoughts. I know it sounds trite, but so very true. About the three things... I'm not sure I really buy it. With Lando, I could tell in her eyes...

LandosMom


----------



## DancingCavy

We're still thinking about you both, Jean and Kramer. He's been so fortunate to have been brought into your life. You've been such a good, caring owner. I can only hope I'm as fortunate as you have been in having a dog live so long in relative good health. Kramer's like a Timex dog: takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin.'







I know you will make his remaining time the best it can be. It sounds like he's still living like a king and enjoying his reign and what more could you ask for?









Take care of yourself as well, Jean.


----------



## LisaT

HI Jean, just checking in today. 

Indy reacts so well to Clavamox too, I'm glad it looks like it is helping.

I had never heard of the oxyglobulin, passed it along on the tick list to see if anyone there had used it. As for the diet, yes, veggies and meat and, if you can, high doses of 0-3. 

I don't know if these are posted anywhere else, but in case they are useful:
http://www.b-naturals.com/newsletter/cancer-diet/
http://www.b-naturals.com/newsletter/nutrition-for-dogs-with-cancer/
http://www.vin.com/proceedings/Proceedings.plx?CID=WSAVA2002&PID=2638
http://www.b-naturals.com/newsletter/essential-fatty-acids/?main_page=Mar2004.php
http://www.oncolink.com/types/article.cfm?c=22&s=69&ss=550&id=6002

How is HRH feeling today? I hope you were able to get some sleep!


----------



## Brightelf

Off for my last walk-drag-bonk-Ow of the night with Grimm... just wanting Jean to know that we are keeping her and HRH Kramer in our prayers tonight! Love to all the Packistan from over here! I hope Kramer can feel the admiration as well as the warm thoughts about him.


----------



## flyinghayden

Man, that is tough. I still remember when Jazzabell was diagnosed with a tumor in her spleen this past summer. It was in June when I got the news. Other then puking a few times for no reason, there were no symptoms. Then an x-ray, and palpatation revealed an enlarged spleen. The vet ran a blood panel which revealed no issues, so she thought there was inflammation, and she prescribed a small dose of Prednisone. Symptoms went away, but a few days later, they returned when the Pred ran out. Back for more testing, and another blood panel(at $150 per), and that is when I got the news. The cancer was in her spleen, and now her liver was inflammed. The decision was made to keep her comfortable as long as possible, and then let her go. The vet said 2, 3 weeks if we were lucky. We elected to keep using the Pred to keep the inflammation down, and Jazzy made it another amazing 2 months relatively symptom-free, until she sucuumbed on September 9th. Jazzy had a luxuriously soft tummy, and she loved a good rub, and I still remember my heart sinking on the day I felt a lump emerging right under her ribcage. Other than a weight gain from the steroids, she shpwed no outward symptoms, until that fatefull night in September, when the cancer had spread quietely into her heart. I wish you the best with Kramer, nad hope you can have some good last memories of him.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Kramer is feeling the love-I know it! 

Thanks for all the help. 

Lisa-thanks for planting those links right in front of me. I am going to go shopping in the early am and get some stuff for him. This is the good thing of having a dog that has been fed kibble all his life-things like meatcake are a real treat to him. We are going through this pan pretty quickly. 

ILovealldogs-I am so sorry about your girl. Feel free to PM me. You are dealing with a lot. 

I appreciate the quality of life comments. My one grandmother used to love to go for rides-and sweets-and visits from Kramer. That was all she really needed to be happy, and I remember her getting tired as she aged, and being ready and okay with passing and me not being able to understand it as someone in my 20's. I kind of think they might be the same way? Actually she was about the same age as Kramer is now...

LJ's mom, Kater, Woodreb-thanks for the information, too. 

Ruth-no fluid seen.







I am guessing it's the position? Though he only coughed once during our afternoon nap. My sleeping and his are okay as long as he's not coughing. He's had a second dose and is getting ready for the third dose of Clavamox-he had two URI or LRI I guess where he literally looked ready to pack it in, and in both cases one dose of Clavamox perked him up. So weird. 

I realized that the difference between now and say, Monday, is that I know there is a tumor. The tumor has been there, I just didn't know it. So he's doing basically the same, the thing is that I am now aware and watching. I think that as frightening as it is now to be looking at our time winding down for sure, instead of as an abstract, I am being given the opportunity to treat him like a hospice patient-which means my patience is greater, and my love can be more focused. 

Though I may need some Ritalin when it comes time to start working (like tonight!) to concentrate. Yikes. Thinking of the Office Space movie. Uh, yeah, you won't be getting any of those projects because my dog has a tumor, hmmm? 

Some pictures of today-he did one full yard circuit, which in this deep snow, is great! 

His bossiness-Anna, clear me a path, will ya?









Big old tree and little old Kramer









Beep beep! Passing, Ilsa! (who is checking that he won't take her ball-he has NEVER played with a ball like some dog-but was a great frisbee catcher in his day):









Time for supper!

Oh-I have two minutes and am going to ask another opinion question if you don't mind! One of the nice IMOM ladies offered to have him talk to a communicator. I would love for it to be the one we talked to in the past, but he's no longer doing it (though I am going to double check on that). I think I am just a little afraid of what she might say (not sure why) but was wondering what people thought.


----------



## Brightelf

Jean, my opinion is: Go for the communicator if YOU want to. Kramer has been communicating to THE BEST communicator-- YOU-- since day one. You read him excellently. Right now, you may have some protective walls up, like we all do when a family member is older and infirm.. trying not to be aware of some scary stuff. Know? But, nothing the communicator, if he or she is good, would say would surprise you. Even if it is scary stuff to hear, you know it already. Look at the pictures-- Mr. Bossy Himself is charging and being IN CHARGE in HIS yard. Who's The King? Kramer is! 

The hardest thing maybe is for you, knowing the tumor is there-- but Kramer has known since many many months. This is "old hat" to him. The worst is that we don't live in the moment, because we do need to be prepared... but Kramer can just enjoy the snow right now, and bossing everyone else around. 

Sorry I have no medical advice. I am really eager to hear what the vet thinks tomorrow. (I think tomorrow is an appointment?) I also think the meatcake idea is a great one. Homecooked ROCKS! 

Can you do anything in a pressure-cooker, Jean? Just thinking, with the meatcake idea-- what about chicken and some veggies in a pressure cooker? It takes only a teeny amount of time, and keeps much more of the vitamins and minerals viable than other ways to cook. Just an idea! Oh, and chicken done in a pressure cooker is insanely JUICY... and smells incredible. Wonder if that might tempt HRH Kramer? Or maybe the meatcake is better-- because of the fats and oils increasing palatability? Kinda like hot greasy pepperoni pizza being better than a Wasa crispbread sandwich?


----------



## WiscTiger

Jean I think he is going to tell you that when his time comes he is ready. He just wants to make sure that you both enjoy the time that is left. He doesn't want to be a big burden but is really enjoying the home cooking and the times during the day when he feels better. He is concerned about leaving you because he isn't sure which one of the dogs is going to step up and be the young king. He wants to make sure one of the dogs is there for you like he was when sweetie Nina left, that is part of the concern you see in his face from time to time. He will say that he has had a great life, got to meet and help other dogs. Had a great time with you no regrets, just love.

Will be interesting to see how my reading compares to the communicator.

Val


----------



## agilegsds

Cancer is so difficult and beyond difficult for us, but if there is anything that can be called comforting about it is that Kramer does not know he has cancer. He has nothing to fear or to be discouraged about. He is having some of the best days of his life right now, enjoying all these special moments with his Mom. 

Don't be concerned about feeding him too much or the wrong things. Just let him eat as much of anything that he wants. Having lost too many dogs to cancer, the time that they've told me has been when they've stopped eating. Even the best of the best stuff. When that time has come, the look in their eyes has always come along with it. And I've always regretted not giving them more of the really good stuff when they could eat it.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I have mixed feelings about the communicator. I've had some good experiences and some not so good experiences. Cleo absolutely will not talk to them but she talks to me loud and clear.









Do you feel like there's something you need to know? 

I love the pictures. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Aww Jean I just saw this! I am so sorry. Hoping the best for Kramer. He is such a grand old guy!


----------



## JenM66

There's the King. Looking wonderful. I hope he is comfortable tonight and gets good sleep. Slurps from Gracie and hugs to you!


----------



## 3K9Mom

Jean and HRH Kramer, 

We are at your disposal. Anything you need, please let me know. 

You are in our prayers, of course.


----------



## mspiker03

Good thoughts heading your way...


----------



## Brightelf

Checking in here on HRH Kramer. Sending good vibes your way Jean-- and Kramer's.

Val is really very amazingly talented. Auntie Val has read Grimm better than anyone, she really gets right in to how Grimm feels, what he needs. I would bet that Val is right on when it comes to Kramer, too. Kramer really has had-- and continues to enjoy-- the life of a king who's had the regal privilege of both ruling the Packistan, and having a vital, fulfilling job to do. Lucky, lucky King. 

How is Kramer doing today? How are YOU doing, Jean? If there is anything that I can do from here, any research that I can do for you, please just let me know. (((Hugs)))









Prayers being sent for good days, good feelings, comfort, good times together with our beloved King Kramer.


----------



## ozzymama

Jean, I just read this and am sending only the most positive thoughts your way. 

As to your opinion question, if you think the communicator will help, try it, but I just think of that post on this board about the bad things the communicator said to the grieving dog owner and you need to stay as positive as possible during this time -as hard as I know it is, Kramer needs you to be positive.


----------



## Mary Jane

Jean,

I'm the least mystical person on earth-so I can't buy into an animal communicator. The fact is that you have had a good experience.

Now, in these 15(?) years with Kramer, did you ever really want to ignore what he is telling you-I don't think so. With that in mind, I guess another route to hearing him makes sense for the two of you.

All I really want to say is to take care of yourself and- like so many other people here-all possible best wishes.

Mary Jane


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Thanks, everyone!

I think with the communicator, I am going to give it a try, but will be very assertive-nothing to upset him, nothing to annoy him, just telling him that I want him to know for sure I thank him, and if there is anything he wants to say, with no prompting in terms of questions. I do think that they can sometimes go a bad way. I don't want to get all sad and morbid either-thanks. 

He found pills in his meatcake today and realized there was Clavamox in the baby food.







He is ticked at me-or whatever you want to call it. I have to get him to take the pills without ruining his meals and the meatcake worked really well. I think he got sick of the turkey baby food too-I was just going to change it and said, nah, he can eat this one more time...

There is a little grocery by the vet office. They generally have sandwich steaks, so I am going to pick some up to regain some ground with him. I got all freaked out because he didn't eat well-and I think that he's sick of the same thing-but he ate a pizza crust so it's not necessarily an appetite thing. He may also be getting to that place (which he got to last year when all I knew was that he had liver disease) where certain tastes aren't that good over time. So I will mix it up-something like a chicken stew in a pressure cooker sounds good! 

Last night he really looked like he wanted to go do something-of course it was dark, and late, so we didn't. I am hoping he perks up so we can go for a little ride before his vet visit. 

Forgot-the coughing was MUCH better last night. 

Thank you all again-each comment is read, and thought about, and appreciated.


----------



## Betty

I just saw this Jean.

<double hug>


----------



## chruby

Oh Jean sorry you are going through this right now. I have not been on the boards much and did not notice this thread until today.









Sending positive thoughts to Kramer


----------



## Brightelf

Prayers and good thoughts out your way, and especially to Kramer's. I wouldn't worry too much, if he is scarfing down a bit of pizza crust. He is smart-- and has you playing gourmet chef to him. It sounds like he will enjoy the change with the STEAK. Well, he IS The King..

Good for you for being upfront with the communicator if you use one. Good too that you won't let anything get you down. 

Jean, just a quick idea I used when my senior needed meds: I bought some of that horrible, drippy, stanky "Iams Sauce" in the roast beef flavor. I put a small desert bowl on the kitchen counter. Grab the pill in my fingertips. Drizzle the disgust-o-sauce over my entire fingers, until the pill, the fingers, etc dribbled into the desert bowl. Come behind dog who is in a sit, open mouth, pretend to pill him like normal-- and watch your fingers get sucked dry of pill, sauce, maybe even skin. Let the dog keep licking the drizzles even after pill is gone. Why does this work? Because 
1.the meaty stink is overwhelming, and
2. the suction caused by the frantic swallowing brings the pill down the hatch even without having to push it back there much.
Anyway, just an idea to help make things easier.

Jean, if there is anything I can do-- call an online compounding pharmacy for example, please let me know. Ear salves to bring meds through the skin, Ani-Melts, whatever I can try to ask about for you-- I am here for you. I also totally get it that you have what works at home.. and prolly just want good ways to get it INTO him. Try the sauce idea if you want. It is thick enough to coat a pill, and did make it easier with my 15 yr old GSD.

Prayers out Kramer's way...


----------



## JenM66

Glad he's still giving you a little attitude!!! That's the King we know and love
















for a good day.


----------



## ThreeDogs

Jean, I haven't been around much and am now just reading about Kramer, I feel heartbroken for you and Kramer, but what a lucky dog he is to have you.

As for the animal communicator, I've taken all of my dogs to see one. I am not at all one of those whooo whoo people who believe in spirits or anything of that nature, I tend to be very grounded. But the communicator I saw blew me away, it was a wonderful experience for me. 

I think a lot of this experience depends on the communicator themselves, the lady I went to just let my animals talk and she never pushed anything. 


Prayers and well wishes from my pack to yours.


----------



## UConnGSD

Jean, I didn't see this until just now. I am so sorry that Kramer's liver tumor is in such a nasty location -- I remember hearing my vet say that usually livers can be repaired with comparatively less trouble. But this is so sad... I know how you rallied around through Wolfie's kidney problems and I appreciate that from the bottom of my heart. Please know that you and Kramer are in my thoughts and prayers. May the time that you have left together be happy and good.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Isn't Kramer usually a picky eater? He is the king! Maybe you should employ one of his food tasters?







What worked for Massie was making sandwiches. I would pack the entree into 2 slices of whole grain bread and cut it into slices and feed it to her. That was her version of fast food! 

I hope he has a good day at the vet today and enjoys his special car ride.


----------



## LJsMom

Niko would eat anything as long as it was served on a fork.


----------



## Brightelf

On a fork... homemade sandwiches... luscious meatcakes! Boy, do our seniors have us wrapped round their lil dewclaws.









I love the chix stew in pressure cooker idea. The smell alone is droolworthy. I wonder if his turning his regal nose up at things is just The King being The King?

Just kinda checking in. Am praying lots that this is a GOOD day for HRH. All positive energy coming Kramer's way.....


----------



## arycrest

I've used an animal communicator three times - once up in MD (she was from California) and twice down here in FL.

The one in MD was all positive and I was so impressed with what she said I signed up for her seminar that weekend. It was fascinating.

The first appointment down here was also a positive experience. I was having mega, life and death behavior problems with Bo and after his appointment with her I started seeing almost immediate, major behavioral improvement from him.

The last appointment, with the same communicator I saw with Bo, was a total waste of time and money. I wanted to find out about Kelly's health problems and she was 100% wrong about everything she told me. She also sold me a couple hundred dollars worth of supplements that didn't help him (they didn't hurt him either).

Since HRH responds to Reiki (?) so well, I'd say he could be helped by a good, positive session with a communicator.

HRH might enjoy snacking on a crown roast or perhaps a prime rib roast might titillate his taste buds!

Lots of prayers, hugs, warm thoughts, and kisses to both HRH King Kramer and his handmaiden!!!


----------



## LisaT

Val and agile, you made me cry with your last posts - I think that they were right on. 

I have always wanted for Indy and I to see a communicator. I had a vet that consulted with a communicator about indy once, and it was totally wrong - but it did tell me more of my vet's point of view at that point. Indy is very wise, and sometimes I wish she had more of a voice. 

Jean, I really thought your comments regarding the difference between today and Monday were very grounding, and astute.

I read about Kramer first just before I walked into the house to pick Dad up for his liver biopsy. It is a very weird parallel.

So much of this isn't about dying, it's about making choices about living. 

As for the food, a GSD can go through a boatload of food in no time. I bake up as much as my oven will fit, cut it all up (can't believe I waited so long to get an electric knife), and then put some in the fridge, some in the freezer. I buy the meat at Costco, and the veggies at Sam's or Costco - green beans, peas, stir fry mix. In fact, I'm on my way to pick up more lamb for Max right now.


----------



## Katerlena

I love the pictures of Kramer in the snow. He is SO handsome and majestic looking too in that black harness. 

And he is so smart…he caught the clavamox!







Kater used to do the same thing then when she discovered a pill in something yummy—completely disgusted with me and then distrustful of anything else for a while. (I recently had a tough time getting clavamox down one of my cats too…the vet told me the taste is awful and they can smell it don’t know if thats common)

We became desperate masters of pill disguise. Anything gooey that would slide down the shoot before becoming suspect—mashed potatoes, frosty paws ice cream, meat and gravy, lobster bisque. Then would try the psychology tact—put in on my plate wrapped in food like it was a tantalizing table scrap. Give a bite w/o a pill, then one disguised with a pill then another w/o quickly so that would be greedily snapped up before pill was discovered. Whatever it would take to fool the little smartie. Who knows I was probably eating more of the pills than she was.









Glad Kramers cough is much better and hope he continues to feel better tomorrow.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Just wondering how things went at the vet today? Hope all is well...


----------



## DSudd

Jean just checking in and sending more prayers and good wishes to you, Kramer and your whole pack.

I think a communicator might be a good idea if you can find one who will just let him say what he wants to say. I am sure it will be that he loves you and that you have been the best mom he could of every hoped for.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

You know, I want to comment on each post-and always end up getting all blurry and not being able to. You are so good to help, all of you. 

So I am going to give up for tonight-with my apologies-and post a summary of his vet appointment today. 

We went to the Abbey first-will post pics soon-we had a hard time with the pictures because he wanted to walk more than pose-which was good (probably also payback for those pills). His vet said it was the first thing anyone said to him when he got back from vacation. He was afraid to see him-he didn't know what he'd look like-but basically, other than his usual dramatic behavior, he looked the same, thankfully. 

Kramer got a B12 and a B shot. Did his packed cell volume (right? hematocrit?)-it was the same as Tuesday which upset me but he said it was good that it didn't go down. So I guess it's good. The pred is supposed to help it go up. He's only had 5 doses of that. 

I can give Robo DM for nightime cough (sure I can). I asked a lot of questions-no answers for most of course.

Surprised me by asking us to come back on Tuesday for a recheck of the pcv thingy. So that's good-I didn't know that we would monitor that stuff-I hadn't even thought about it, scarily.

Kramer's sleeping and letting all that B kick in. I think I may have gotten a little trust back with a cheeseburger and nuggets. I know-bad stuff-but but he likes it. I did buy him some good foods-sandwich steak, smart yogurt, spinach, etc. AND Iam's bacon (I couldn't remember what kind-but he hardly ever gets pork stuff) gravy, Patti! 

Thanks everyone. Pictures in a second!

Oh great, a nice outing and she brings that camera. (I like his little shadow there)









Happy? Okay, good, let's go walk. 









<Insert Muttley laugh here> This drives her nuts-it would be a great shot if I'd look at her. But I won't!









I'm not going to smile, but here you go. 









I said I was done! 









He has put up with a camera for 15 years...I can't imagine why he's tired of it!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Awwww those are great shots of Mr. K!!!


----------



## Amaruq

Awesome pictures of HRH!


----------



## JenM66

All Hail the King!!!!!


----------



## GSDLoverII

> Originally Posted By: kelso
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: jmarksAll of us here are sending prayers and positive thoughts your way.
> 
> 
> 
> same here
Click to expand...

Here too.


----------



## Daisy1986

Naw come on, you gotta respond to every post!









Just kidding. I am sure it is like a full time job keeping up with Kramer's thread, he is SO popular!









Glad you still have your sense of humor with the photo comments, also I loved the Office Space comment a couple of pages back! Love that movie, oh hmmm, you need to come in this weekend. (I'm going to burn down the building...)

He just looks SO good in the pictures (except the arm shaving...







that makes it real for me, although all TO real for you). 

Trying not to post EVERY time I check in, do not want to wear out your eyes, but I AM checking. Have a good weekend Kramer, try to give us a smile for you picture...plleeeaase,


----------



## BowWowMeow

Sounds like the vet visit went well. And thanks for the new pictures. HRH looks kind of cranky--stop bugging him already!









And don't worry about what he eats. The important thing is to sneak that medicine down the hatch!


----------



## M&J

Thinking of you and Kramer, Jean.


----------



## Jazzstorm

<span style="color: #3333FF"> Saturday {{{HUGS}}}







for Jean and Kramer.</span>


----------



## WiscTiger

Jean thanks for the pictures. Kramer looks good. Kramer being Kramer is a good thing, he has and will keep you on your toes for a while yet. 

Val


----------



## Mary Jane

The pictures say a lot to me: Jean can't let any great image of Kramer escape her and Kramer will put up with it to please her. Just two old friends together-thanks for letting us see too.

Mary Jane


----------



## Brightelf

Gosh, Jean-- he really is tolerant of you and your cam hobby!














He looks happy to be out and moving in the fresh air, smelling scents, seeing what's up. I LOVE these pictures! Please thank HRH for gracing us with a few photos of his regal countenence.









I look at these pics, and what I see is a lot of love and care. Yes, I see an old dog, too... but, remember the pic where in his younger days he was going to come down a slide? He somehow looks better now. His coat is thicker (much), he looks prouder, more in control of who he is and what is happening in his life. You make miracles, Jean-- this is a dog who has come so far. Maybe every day is a gift at this age, with or without a tumor. But Kramer _himself_ is so *special*. THAT's it-- that's what it is.. in these pics, I can see that he knows how special he is.

I'm glad you nabbed some of the drippy, goopy Iams sauce! Bacon is a nice, yucky-drizzly flavor! I hope the trick with the Iams sauce helps get The King's meds into him easier.

I loved seeing him being as patient as he can for you right now with your cam. You two have such a deep, trusting relationship, even outside of the whole Packistan dynamics. Know? He's aware of your every move, your every feeling. Senior dogs are THE BEST. And Kramer rules!!

Prayers that today's a good day for HRH Kramer!







And for Jean, too!


----------



## Myamom

Big hugs my friend!
I'm sorry I didn't see this sooner...Avamom alerted me when I called her about Mya.

Sad that we are going through this at the same time...but we can help eachother with those spread sheets...keep eachother positive...and help eachother pick out those big girl panties...

We can do it Jean! Let's kick some butt!


----------



## shilohsmom

Oh Jean, I just found this thread (I haven't been on much the last few days) and I am so very sorry to hear about our dear sweet Kramer. Your doing all the right things; stay busy making even more wonderful memories you will be able to cherish the rest of your life. 
Kramer, our King, is one lucky dog! I've loved watching him over the years and am thankful for the joy he's brought into so many of our lifes. 
I'm sending you both lots of hugs and many prayers for more time together.


----------



## valb

More hugs and I just wanted to add one more item to the possible
foods list... have you ever seen that "crabmeat blend" in the 
grocery store? It's made mostly with whitefish I think. Anyway,
it was the ONLY thing one of my seniors would eat. The pieces
are stinky but you'd better believe they were hand fed. They 
seemed to slide down pretty easily, too.


----------



## Brightelf

Just poking my snout in here again.. sending good thoughts your way, Jean! Prayers that Kramer is enjoying his walks, photo shoots, gourmet meals. Good thoughts being sent from Germany your way!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

THANKS! You all keep sending those good thoughts and prayers, and Kramer will keep on truckin'! (how old is that phrase?)

Crabmeat blend is a good idea! He is a fish lover. I am a hater. So I have a hard time understanding how he can enjoy it so much. I got some Tilapia (and darned if it isn't farmed in China-so I am going to probably overcook it-it's hard to get good seafood here-if I am in Rochester anytime soon, I'm going to try to find a real seafood place) so that will be breakfast.







Or maybe lunch if I can't cook it early! He had sandwich steaks, salmon, some pork yesterday. He did not like the eggs with spinach and cheese so much. Or the gross







cottage cheese. I thought it looked good! Ruth is right-he has always been picky. I got his Tylan in him and that seems to make his belly feel better, helps his appetite. And the bacon gravy-mmmmmmmmm!

He has a problem with Tramadol-gets all spacey and weird, but I decided to try a half with him, since he seems to respond to small amounts of pain killers-and when I took him out he ran down a hill! RAN! I was yelling-OH MY GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHD! half excited and half waiting for him to explode-and he loved that. 

Know what he's taking his pills in now? Poundcake. Yeah...not so good...but it's working. Sarah Lee has my eternal gratitude for her deliciously dense poundcake. 

His hind end is weakish-if he stands still for a while it will sag, but if he's walking, it's pretty okay. This is more toward the end of the day. I feel the same way. Though we did take some good naps yesterday. 

Some questions/thoughts for you that I have been pondering:

1. I gave him 20# doses of Metacam for the two days prior to his bleed. I am wondering (and will never know) if that might have caused the bleed. He can't be on it any more with the pred and those were two tiny doses, but, big tumor, old dog...

2. Someone suggested that the tumor is likely benign if large, because a large cancer would kill someone. His tumor last year was large, and had very low metastatic and cancerous properties-the pathologist said he would almost call it benign. Last year it was in an operable location, so it doesn't really matter, except in maybe the supplements I give him. I just thought this was an interesting thought. 

3. Another person suggested that if I have him on omega 3 fatty acids or fish oil, take him off because that interferes with clotting factors. Now that is interesting-those are things of course that you say to do for cancer, but if you are looking at the tumor bleeding out-which is better? Hmmmm...and then I think is it better for him to be sloshing around with thin blood, or thick, and then I THINK it's that we are trying to get his hematocrit up, and you do that with higher packed cell volume. 










Yes, every day IS a gift at this age, no matter what. Thank you all.


----------



## DianaM

You know what's supposedly really good for cancer? Selenium, like what's found in brazil nuts. 

http://whfoods.org/genpage.php?tname=btnews&dbid=18
http://whfoods.org/genpage.php?tname=nutrient&dbid=95

I'm not sure how much it would help Kramer now, but I thought I'd put that out.







to King Kramer!


----------



## WiscTiger

Any of the Antioxidates are helpful for cancer. Vit A, Vit E and Vit C. Antioxidants grab a free radical, bind to in and help it exit the system. 

Jean I don't know what to say about the Omega 3. Are you giving and Omega 6, I was reading some where that there should be a balance of 3 and 6. 

Val


----------



## Brightelf

Actually, we're all basicly awash in Omega 6's anyway..







each bite of beef, chicken, turkey, agri-farmed foods we eat have been grainfed, cornfed.. full of omega 6s.

I would ask the vet before adding the omega 3s then.. we don't want to worry about bleeding, but, maybe it wouldn't effect it anyway? The vet may know best!

Ulrich's lung tumor was a whopper. (really, it was the size of a Whopper Jr. w/cheese) Even though technically it was "a carcinoma," it just sat there, being HUGE. No lymph node involvement, no spread, no little buddy tumors, nada. Sometimes these big tumors can be like a fat guy in a recliner with a bag of chips and beer







... not going anywhere fast. May Kramer's be a lazy one, too!

I love the fact that he RAN down the hill-- just to make you scream. It sounds like he is feeling relatively good! The half a Tram is a good idea.

When do you see the vet again? If this is a big tumor that just stays put, and we just want it to NOT start bleeding again.. could the vet suggest anything at all for keeping the clotting going well in his blood?

Maybe the hind end weakness at the end of the day is med related? From a drug he is taking-- or from one he can NOT have anymore, like the Metacam? Just thinking here. Stuff to ask the vets-- I bet Jean that you are queen of great Qs and lists of great Qs for vets!

YAY that HRH enjoy the gross bacon sauce!














Can poundcake be drizzled in bacon sauce? You think of great way to get the meds inside him, Jean.

Prayers streaming out to you and to Kramer from Patti and Grimm!


----------



## Mary Jane

I know a little about blood cell development in the mouse-that I tried to extrapolate to my mother's first leukemia. I guess it might apply to canine biology. Besides, Jean knows best anyway.

One particular problem with Kramer (and my mother for that matter) is age. When we get anemic for whatever reason-and that can be a reduction of red blood cells or particular kinds of white cells or the little guys you need for clotting, platelets-you call up stem cells from the bone marrow and they turn into what you need like magic. With age, stem cells decrease and their potential for making the actual cells that work in the blood, spleen, etc just goes down as well. It's come to such a point in my mother's case that she gets an injection of a specific growth factor to stimulate growth of the cells she needs. The trade-off is that the same growth factor can also stimulate tumor growth.

Does he like liver? Seriously-liver or spinach for iron-I don't think it could hurt.

All the best from sunny southern NY.

Mary Jane


----------



## JenM66

Oh Kramer, making your mom worry as you went RUNNING!!!!!














I have no idea what it is like to be in your shoes, Jean, but please stop wondering if you did this or that if things would be different now. We have no way of knowing. Look at the love and wonderful years you've given the King and leave it at that. Let HRH eat whatever he'd like, do whatever he'd like, and live his life - be it days, weeks or months longer - however he'd like - making you crazy














Lots of hugs to you and slurps to Kramer from his little red-headed girl in NJ. Gracie







s Kramer!!


----------



## Argonaut

Dear Jean,


I'm so sorry I just found this thread---haven't been on much in awhile. Thanks for posting those gorgeous shots of your beautiful boy. I'm so sorry to hear he's not doing well. Argo and I are thinking of you and sending our positive energy your way! When I see how much Argo has aged in the 3 years I've been lucky enough to have him, I realize how important it is to live fully in each and every moment I have with him. I know you are doing that with Kramer and I know you have many more moments to treasure together. 

big hugs from Lizzie and Argo


----------



## 3K9Mom

> Quote:
> Significant associations between omega-3 consumption and cancer risk were reported for lung cancer in two studies; for breast cancer in one; for prostate cancer in one; and for skin cancer in one. However, for lung cancer, one of the significant associations was for increased cancer risk and the other was for decreased risk (four other risk ratios were not significant for lung cancer). For breast cancer, five other estimates did not show a significant association. Only one study assessed skin cancer risk. No effects were reported for cancers of the aerodigestive tract, bladder cancer, colorectal cancer, lymphoma, ovarian cancer, pancreatic cancer, or stomach cancer. *Thus, omega-3 fatty acids do not appear to decrease overall cancer risk. *


http://www.ahrq.gov/clinic/epcsums/o3cansum.htm


antioxidants and free-radicals:

http://www.rice.edu/~jenky/sports/antiox.html

BUT: 




> Quote:
> But as a recent review in the journal Cancer Research (Vol. 63, No. 15: 4295-4298) points out, cancer patients should be careful about using antioxidant supplements. Medical experts don't really know yet whether antioxidant supplements are helpful or harmful for cancer prevention and treatment.


http://www.cancer.org/docroot/NWS/content/NWS_2_1x_Antioxidants_and_Cancer_The_Jurys_Still_Out.asp

As Diana mentioned, selenium is being heralded as being a preventative and possible treatment for cancer. Donald J Lisk of Cornell has done the major studies, so it might be worth it for you to drop by Cornell during your spare time and ask around.







The key thing is that you have to hull the Brazil nuts yourself. Garlic also has selenium. Again, it has to be fresh garlic. 

http://www.usaweekend.com/food/carper_archive/961006carper_eatsmart.html

http://www.keepandshare.com/doc/view.php?u=13122

If Kramer were my dog (I feel like he is), I would continue to give him the supplements he needs for joint health (for quality of life), and if that doesn't include vitamin B and C, I'd add those. Why? Both of those are water soluble. He will urinate what he doesn't need. They're processed through the kidneys, which I assume are in pretty good shape. Vitamin B helps the body during periods of stress, and Vitamin C helps support the immune system. I don't know what your B injections include. If they're full spectrum B vitamins, you don't even need B capsules. If they're just B12s, you may wish to supplement with oral B. 

The "Super B complex" pill (by Nature Made) actually has the full range of Bs and Vitamin C too. Since Kramer is resistant to pills these days, this might be a way to combine pills. I like Ester-C, but when we have to make good use of the pills our dogs WILL take, 2-in-1 pills sometimes makes sense. 

I'd also break out my nutcracker and grate some Brazil nuts over his pound cake. And I'd join him bite for bite.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

HA! Still confused! Sorry everyone who is trying to help-I am an overanalyzer and that makes the whole analysis paralysis a common event. But thank you for helping and as I re-read this thread throughout the day for things I missed I am making notes-you have no idea how helpful each comment is-whether it has health advice, personal advice, or just a hello. 

Sticking with the milk thistle for sure. Hard to find it in liquid form without the alcohol around here. What is the deal with that-why would you support the liver with grain alcohol? You support garbage can parties in fraternities with grain alcohol! 

Would something like this be a little much to deal with for a tumor? 
http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?pro...rentPage=family We actually have a GNC around here. 

I have been trying to get spinach in him. He's terrible! This morning his breakfast was a bison steak-which he loved. I cooked the spinach in with it. No go. The bison that had the most spinach on it he left until he could nose it off. Then for lunch, ground beef with spinach and eggs which was a bust. The pack said yay, big bunch of leftovers! For supper, tilapia, hold the spinach, he ate two pieces in record time. 

I did get liverwurst-is that similar? I may break down and get some chicken livers and cook them up-is there a way to do it that will smell less?







Mariele barks at the smell of liver! And...I once overfed it and we had the Great Liver Explosion of 2007 if you know what I mean...it...was...awful. 

And is a toxic little liver a good thing to feed someone? Anyone?







Kramer's vet said the day he saw a liver was the day he stopped eating liver. Scary thought!

I think my fear with all these supplements is that we don't know what kind of tumor it is and the bleeding factor. Some seem to do one thing-help suppress tumor growth-but decrease packed cell volume or clotting factors or something. Then others do the opposite. I think I will google those things together. Duh. Or am I maybe overthinking all of this...

I have been looking at this stuff:
http://www.b-naturals.com/by-condition-c-23

Their transfer factors and k-9 immunity:
http://www.alohamedicinals.ca/pet.htm

This stuff:
https://www.figuerola.net/store/product_info.php?products_id=36

And this stuff:
http://www.kvvet.com/KVVet/productr.asp?...4CD1CB959C58FB2

He gets the Canine Plus Senior vitamin-as a treat. Cholodin-as a treat. Was getting Synovi G3 but doesn't like it, so I am giving him Glycoflex now-as a treat. Trying to get the DMG in-like a med. Then the milk thistle-like a med. Might be able to get some C in him. He's also taking meds-so that's the deal. Pred, proin, pepcid, clavamox, tylan, tramadol. A lot-but this combo seems to be working well right now. 

He got B12 and B complex shots. One smelled! I want to smell it again-it's bad, but strangely alluring. 

And he's eating what he likes.







AND five more days of Kramer being Kramer. So I have no complaints. 

Thanks again and take care everyone!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Check onlynaturalpet.com too. They definitely have milk thistle w/out grain alcohol. 

The spinach--I puree all veggies in the cuisinart so they cannot pick them out. If the taste if overwhelming him then use a little less. 

I am using powdered Ester-C right now and that's easy to disguise. Even Chama, who is Kramer in a different body, doesn't mind that.









I'm very glad to hear that he's doing so well, running down hills and everything. If it were Chama she would have taken off after a bunny. It's like Monty Python, "Nope, not dead yet!" They might be giving us a heart attack but they're feeling pretty darn good!


----------



## LisaT

3K9, regarding this quote above: 
_But as a recent review in the journal Cancer Research (Vol. 63, No. 15: 4295-4298) points out, cancer patients should be careful about using antioxidant supplements. Medical experts don't really know yet whether antioxidant supplements are helpful or harmful for cancer prevention and treatment. _

That's actually not true. There are some very well studied things that help, some that don't seem to, some that make chemo work better, some that help with the side effect of chemo, etc. That blurb is one of those things that you see from the conventional side of things. I have seen many of those studies and it's a crime that more DOCTORS don't pay attention to them. <<sorry, sore spot with me>>

I will try to get back and look over some of the links -- gotta go tend to the mutts right now.

Give Kramer some snuggles from me -- although he might be overfull of snuggles these past couple of days....is that possible????


----------



## LisaT

Misc stuff, in no order.

A side effect of chondroitin can be decreased hemocrit and internal bleeding? Who knew?
http://www.home-remedies.info/herbal-medicines/chondroitin.htm
Looks like adequan is okay: http://www.fda.gov/cvm/FOI/1380.htm
It might look like glucosamine is a good thing: http://tinyurl.com/94t3el
and maybe, for healthy dogs, the G&C together normalize each other? Last paragraph on this page: 
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qa3912/is_199902/ai_n8832644/pg_6

Thoughts on the Metacam seem reasonable to me...I would wonder about that too..


If it's a large benign tumor with lots of vessels, it might be what they call a hemangioma? I remember the doctor talking about these -- lots of danger of bleeding.

<span style="color: #660000">*The potential efficacy of omega-3 fatty acids as anti-angiogenic agents in benign vascular tumors of infancy.*

Med Hypotheses. 2006;66(6):1121-4. Epub 2006 Feb 24.
Sterescu AE, Rousseau-Harsany E, Farrell C, Powell J, David M, Dubois J.
Division of Gastroenterology, Hepatology and Nutrition, Hospital for Sick
Children, Toronto, Ont., Canada. [email protected]

Hemangiomas of infancy are benign vascular tumors frequently encountered in pediatrics. Medical treatment (corticosteroids, interferon, chemotherapy, embolization and radiation) in high-risk hemangioma cases could greatly benefit from the addition of new and safer therapies. T*he rapid growth of hemangiomas during the proliferative phase occurs secondary to a process of local uncontrolled angiogenesis*, involving potent mediators such as vascular endothelial growth factor (VEGF) and basic fibroblast growth factor (bFGF). *We hypothesize that omega-3 fatty acids, naturally occurring nutrients of proven health benefit to infants, could become an alternative or an adjuvant treatment for hemangiomas, by slowing down their rapid proliferation phase through anti-angiogenic and anti-tumoral effects.* Suggested mechanisms of action of omega-3 fatty acids include the downregulation of VEGF and bFGF, and the suppression of pro-angiogenic eicosanoids such as cylooxygenase-2. In this article, we review recent animal and human studies using dietary omega-3 fatty acids supplements, alone or in conjunction with chemotherapy, for the treatment of a variety of tumors dependent on angiogenesis for growth. Available murine hemangioma models offer the opportunity to determine optimal omega-3 fatty acid dose, while taking in account related immunohistochemical markers, clinical outcome and secondary effects, before planning clinical trials. Lessons learned in hemangiomas of infancy may have a broad impact in understanding the phenomenon of dysregulated angiogenesis in cancer research. </span>

I don't buy those mega-studies on the benefits of omega-3's in cancer in either, for a whole list of reasons. There are lots of bad studies out there -- and it depends on a number of things. Here's a study where 0-3's are helpful in chemo resistance in some pancreatic cancer, which is huge, as there aren't many options for pancreatic cancer: http://tinyurl.com/7nhupa

And then do you measure the value in o-3's on their ability to prevent cancer, or to survive it? http://tinyurl.com/9d2mld

If I recall, 0-3's are important to keep cancer patients from eating so that they starve themselves. A book I just started said that a large number of cancer patients actually die from starvation.

For the iron -- will HRH eat hardboiled eggs? I think the yolks are higher in iron, and also can readily be absorbed. Prune juice? Iron does need an acidic environment to be absorbed -- iron supplements do sometimes have vitamin C in them, now that I think about it. 

L-carnitine may help with the hemotocrit and also with the stability of the RBCs. The studies are conflicting. I added this for Indy's heart, and I think it is partially the cause of her high RBC and HCT. For Indy, this is a bad thing.
http://revmedvet.com/artdes-us.php?id=1647
http://cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=14708668

According to this article, for liver disease, twice the number of water soluable vitamins should be given, and for coagulation, K-1, use E, no extra A or D, though I would take that to mean outside of a normal multi. The K will help with the bleeding. This article only focuses on the typical liver diseases, though, not what Kramer is dealing with. 
http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/reprint/128/12/2733S

I think that 3K9 has good advice above.


----------



## LisaT

more misc stuff -- just got to your last post Jean









I don't know about that liver cleanse -- my first thought is extreme caution, and I don't think I would use it. Maybe once everything is stable, but I would be nervous, and certainly now with blood levels that need close monitoring. 

As for the liver, I would only feed either veal/calf liver, or organic. I've seen those "old livers" and they don't look so good. So feeding toxic liver to fight a toxic liver, I agree, doesn't sound good.

Btw, I don't think you are over thinking or over analyzing. There aren't enough folks out there that "know" how all this stuff fits together and that can provide the exact info that we need to know, so you really have to put it together, with a little bit of help from all your friends









Have you decided on any particular supplements yet, other than the milk thistle? I believe that you have had Kramer on Sam-e or some supplement with it???? You never tried the Liver Support Factors, right? I can't tell what you were looking at in the b-naturals link. I bet you could email Lew Olson and she would be happy to answer any of your questions. I've been on lists where she was a poster.

I use sodium ascorbate in powdered form (they don't tolerate the other forms as well). I'm still a big believer in IP6 with inositol.

Tagamet can be powerful too (do a page search for liver): http://www.lef.org/magazine/mag2002/jul2002_cover_cimetidine_01.html

I've never trusted the K9 Immunity product because they don't list the amounts of the ingredients, etc. I found this comment on it by Lew Olson: http://onibasu.com/archives/kn/185171.html
I do like the use of a good mushroom product for cancer though.

As for Transfer Factors and Colostrum themselves, I know that they do boost the immune system, but I just don't haven't seen information to know if they can target what needs to be targeted when fighting cancer. 

I guess my question about the kvvet product would be amounts too. A link to a pdf file is here: http://www.discovertransferfactor.com/TFCanineComplete.htm
Though I wonder why there is so much sunflower oil in there, which is an 0-6.


----------



## Kay13411

I just found this thread and can't tell you how sorry I am Jean.... I have always enjoyed your post on Kramer, could be because he reminded me so much of my shep/chow who has been gone now for 3 years.... 

I have Liver issues myself and milk thisle has always been recommended... My doctors also told me to take vit E. 

Have you talked with the amimal communicator yet? Which one are you using, if you don't mind me asking. When I started reading this thread, the first thing I thought of was an communicator, I talked with one just before I lost my beagle, and it help both me and my daughter ALOT....

Please know you and Kramer are in my thoughts and prayers, thank you for taking the time to keep us all up to date on the king.


----------



## Mary Jane

Hi Jean,

You must have three Michelin stars now for the best restaurant in Jean's Packistan. It's great that Kramer has an appetite and lots of folks don't like spinach. If you want to try any liver-definitely calf's liver-not that old black shoe leather thing.

Reading two words about clotting factor deficiencies as opposed to a particular anemia-I guess everybody already knew-clotting factors are made by the liver so when the liver decides to grow a tumor instead of patiently do its work, it is possible that it reduces production of a lot of serum factors. When I did a search, the first item that came up was a treatment for a particular dog hemophilia by gene transfer-but Kramer has too much dignity to carry somebody else's genes.

I'm sorry I'm just babbling to you all-I just wish Jean and Kramer and anybody else with an ailing dog all good wishes.

MJ


----------



## Brightelf

Just checking in again. Gosh, a bison steak! Can Grimm come over??







It sounds like Kramer is really being Kramer.. liking some stuff, not liking others! How is the poundcake pill pocket thing going today? Still a hit, I hope?

We thought of Kramer and you especially today when we did our mountainside gallump along the valley. Prayers were sent, and continue to flow for HRH Kramer from us!

Thinking good thoughts-- for many good days with Kramer!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Ummmm...would it be bad for me to be honest and say I am not even sure I am understanding any of this anymore?!? Like I am actually going backwards in my comprehension. Is that possible? Am I the Flowers for Algernon pet owner? 

I have to work a lot today (because I could not concentrate to work when I had casual time to work) so will come back later tonight to see if I can figure any of this out. Regardless-I appreciate the help and the time people are taking to do so. Not your fault things are flying over my head like Mariele when she sees something out the front window. 

Until then, yes the poundcake pill pockets work! The lure of poundcake seems to outweigh anything else. Poundcake is, so far, a weakness of his. YAY! 

And he had tilapia for breakfast-he's a fan. I guess he'll have to have the second bison steak (they came two to a package) tonight for supper. I like to watch him eat that-but he doesn't like me to watch him. He wants me in the room, just not looking at him. 

I'll look for nice liver? Is there such a thing? So I ask for calf liver at the store?







Shoulda grabbed one of Angie's baby cows...
Not chicken livers, right? 

Thanks for the good thoughts. One day at a time, right!


----------



## M&J

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN Like I am actually going backwards in my comprehension. Is that possible? Am I the Flowers for Algernon pet owner?


----------



## Brightelf

It's like egg salad, Jean. The day I had my first lesson at my vet's on how to do sub-Q fluids for my elderly tabby cat with kidney issues, I was so overwhelmed emotionally. I had an IV bag hanging with tubes, needles, etc on my wooden kitchen cabinet. I'd learned about flushing the line, inserting under the skin, opening the port just so. But standing there back home in my kitchen, I forgot how to make egg salad for my lunch! Emotional overload.

Hugs your way, Jean,







One day at a time for sure. While being realistic, you still can focus on the positives here: He noshed a bison steak. He appreciates Tilapia. Poundcake is his friend. He ran down the hill, just to hear you scream. He refuses some foods, just to keep you improving your culinary skills.

I wish I could supply good medical links.. I am not as astute in med stuff as some of the others here. Grimm and I are just beaming positive energy Kramer's way-- and yours. Please be good to Jean right now.


----------



## LisaT

MaryJane, I was a bit confused myself regarding the clotting factors and anemia, as we were talking about two different things. I didn't know that clotting factors were made in the liver. 

Jean, one step at a time I guess. The diet is great, a few good supplements. Myamom over in health is just now putting her regimen for Mya together. I perhaps a PM to her might be helpful? Different cancers, but in a way not so, and certainly different dogs in different stages of life. 

I figure that out os all this "stuff" that is posted, your gut will guide you once you get past that initial fuzzy overload part. LOTS of things help with cancers, but the art is picking the right things for this one, or this tumor (if benign). So I guess the important part is finding the path that is true for you and Kramer.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Thank you! I am just going to do what I can do, let him eat what he will eat, and if I can find something good to give him, I will. Yes, myamom and I are PM-ing-we are both fighting this and in different ways-so I can give poundcake seems to be the major difference.









I think you guys are going to think I have Munchausen by Proxy-Pet here! But happy to keep this thread going and going (knock on wood). I consider these days a gift. 

His Tumor-versary is January 18. I had considered that date for his Sweet 16 party too before he got sick on Tuesday. It may be far out of the realm of possibilities, and I would only hope for it if he were truly doing well, but that is a day I would like to celebrate with him. I am sure if poundcake is involved, he would too! 

I am still trying to figure out tumor v clotting v anemia and what will work best for whatever it is that is the most pressing concern. Hopefully his vet will be able to tell me that. If he can't I guess it's okay that I don't know!

He had that nice light fish breakfast and was starved for lunch-so he ate yesterday's ground beef, spinach and egg reject. With cheese. With gusto. Grim, come over and have some meals with Kramer!

Then, to keep me on my toes, he asked to go with me to the Credit Union and then started in with teeth chattering-he sounded like Woody Woodpecker. I thought, wow, he helped me get him in the car, and we hit the tumor and this is it. So we go home, and as I turn on to our road, he stops. Meanwhile, I am in a pre-panic attack state, and had to go out and run with the other dogs while he ate lunch to get some of that adrenaline out. 

Oh-and while I was talking on the phone for work, while outside, the other dogs were barking and I was trying to quiet them with body language (didn't work-they were really into their play and I realized I don't have a SHUT IT hand signal) so he ran and charged into the middle of the group, barking, telling them to disperse. 










Thank you all again. I am just hoping that he will always be able to be Kramer. That's my biggest wish for this.


----------



## AndreaG

I just stumbled upon this post...And wanted to let you know how sorry I am for the bad news and wanted to send some hugs and kisses to both of you. Kramer is a good man, wishing him strength and dignity for all his time.
You asked earlier about how you know when they still enjoy life (favorite things, etc). For Yoda, it was very black-and-white. I was so worried it was going to be a judgement call on my part, but no, he decided all by himself. On the day he had enough, he did not want to get up anymore: didn't even try, he refused food, even grilled chicken, turned his head when I offered his tennis ball... The spark was gone from his eyes if you know what I mean. So it was everything all at once. Good old man, made it very easy for me. I can only hope it will always be this apparent. 

Wishing you both many happy days together... Every hour is a gift. Hugs.


----------



## WiscTiger

Let's all send postive thoughts to Kramer that he has many many more good days left to make Jean do his bidding and special meal planning. You go Kramer, Jean loves cooking for you.

Jean too bad you weren't closer, I just gave 8 packages of beef liver to a friend of mine for her dogs. This was left from when we got our steer, no hormones or any bad stuff in that liver, but I can only eat so many meals of liver in a year.

Are you going to feed it raw or cooked. For cooked if you have some bacon grease available, put that in the pand, put some flour in a plastic bag, toss in the liver, put in the fry pan with heated oil/grease, cook about until it gets crispy, turn over. Now it out of the pan, stir in some of the flour from the bag with the remaining oil/grease, stir until well blended, now slowly add water to make a nice gravy. Human version I cook onions in the oil first.

Val


----------



## Brightelf

LOTSA good vibes sent to Kramer that he and Jean enjoy many days of her whipping up gourmet meals for The King! Maybe he might like "a nanner sammich!"

Good days are good days, Jean. He is enjoying the attention and spoiling, no doubt! Being in control, going for rides, doing many of his usual Kramer things-- has got to feel good to him. He is a lucky dog, and lucky to have you doing his bidding.

I am off to bed for now after one last walk. Sending prayers and good vibes for Kramer and Jean both.


----------



## LJsMom

Sending lots of positive thoughts out to HRH.

Lady Jane suggests pork loin cooked in the crock pot.


----------



## Myamom

"I think you guys are going to think I have Munchausen by Proxy-Pet here!"


Now...THAT...just gave me the best laugh I've had in a while.....


----------



## JenM66

to everyone!!!


----------



## LisaT

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN....Thank you all again. I am just hoping that he will always be able to be Kramer. That's my biggest wish for this.












And I agree with Brightelf -- good days are good days, and it sounds like today was one.









Group Hug!


----------



## shilohsmom

Just checking in for updates on our boy. Sounds like he's doing ok-would have loved seeing him run down that hill!! Many thoughts and prayers are included for you both as I lay down to rest each evening. Keep us posted.

OK, this is my 4000th post-thats got to be a sign of good things to come for both of you!!!

Hugs for all,


----------



## GunnersMom

Jean, I don't know how I've managed to miss this thread until now. I'm so sorry!

Sending good thoughts and prayers to Kramer and you, both. I'm so glad to hear that he's hanging in there.


----------



## 3K9Mom

The kids sampled Evanger's canned pheasant tonight. (100% meat - NOTHING else added) Definitely dew-claws up all the way around.

And look, it's high in iron!

http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/poultry-products/7650/2

They're small cans. Think caviar, sushi or Godiva's chocolates. Small and yummy. We're trying rabbit tomorrow night and venison the next. 

http://www.evangersdogfood.com/dog/gamemeats.html


----------



## LisaT

I just got some of the canned rabbit -- a HUGE hit here! I tried the Evanger's when the EVO rabbit became so difficult to find.


----------



## Qyn

Kramer is going to do this "his way" just like he has done everything else ........... and every power to HRH. All you can do is what you feel is right, so trust yourself ... he and I do. At this stage, anything that can be enjoyed on any level should be the ultimate aim. Kramer has had a charmed life befitting his magnetic persona and I would not be at all surprised if he does not have quite a few more magic moments in store.

Hugs to Jean and her packistan.


----------



## WiscTiger

Merrick canned stuff is pretty good. The chicken has wings with the bone intact, but when they basically pressure cook the cans, the bone becomes soft. 

Val


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Jean - just wanted to send a cyber hug.


----------



## Mary Jane

Thanks Kramer for keeping your fan club glued to the monitor.

Jean, trying to set aside the hyperbole that's so much fun here-Kramer's character is really exceptional. But whom I am to say that to you.

It's just that he comes through in your posts so clearly.

Amazing character,

take care,
MJ


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Hi Everyone-
I definitely think you have helped. Thank you again for the good thoughts and wishes and suggestions and support. Kramer's hematocrit/packed cell volume is up to 25 (I think percent) from 22 at both readings last week.







His vet was very happy with this. 

We were at the vet a long time-the guy ahead of us had three dogs and was a chatty Cathy.







Then the blood spinner broke the tube the blood was in so they had to draw more blood. We (Kramer, Bruno for support, and I) were walking around while we waited and saw two of his dogs-one was a Malinois-so unusual to see around here and another a Shepherd. So we were tolerant.









At first Kramer was having one of his "if I chatter my teeth can we leave" fits but about 12 treats from different receptionists and techs seemed to help. And our walks helped-which he did well on-given his condition. Bruno follows everything Kramer does-it's so good for them to be together alone. 

They got post vet visit McDonald's and waited while I went into Walmart and got a new pressure cooker-mine did not do a good job-eek! He was tired when he got home, but woke up long enough to have a light lunch! 

I went digging through the canned food-we don't have any of those fancy pants







small cans, but do have some Evanger's and quite a bit of Merrick. I will see if he's interested in that. Maybe tomorrow after he digests all those biscuits!!!! 

His vet had us get what he called old school vitamins: Hi Vite liquid. Stink! http://www.entirelypets.com/hivitedrops.html

He said to continue with foods that are B and iron enhancing. Gums are pink and vitals good. He said that he couldn't believe he was saying this (and here I knock wood) but to schedule a recheck for next week. No charge for today's exam, just the bloodwork ($8) and the vitamins. 

Kramer just had supper and some meds, and I am hoping they all want to go to bed soon!







At least it's winter and you don't feel guilty falling asleep early because it's dark. 

I honestly think that Kramer responds to his vet's reaction. Kramer is the kind of dog who lets people fawn over him and just stands there like, yes, yes, I know, it is pretty amazing to be near me, so except for some people who he responds to for whatever reason (depression is one), it's not really two way street. He is pretty aloof with his vet, but respects him-for one thing, he rarely tries to bite him-and loves to try to bite the other vets (and now that he's this age my approach is totally different, I'm like wow! he almost gotcha!







as opposed to the training I did with him years ago). Anyway, it seems like he looks at him like he's an okay guy, and they have a "guy" type relationship. Today his vet was smiling at him, and would shake his head and say "Kramer." And I swear Kramer walks out of there with some kind of pride of having pleased him. Or he's just glad to leave and I am waaaaaaay too tired to be trying to think deep thoughts.









Anyway! Thanks again. Really!


----------



## WiscTiger

Yea Kramer, you go there buddy. Nice that Bruno his shadow buddy gets to go with him. Kramer likes being able to teach the youngster the ropes. This is good Vet you don't bite him, this one you give a little warning nip to just to keep their smart butts in line.

Val


----------



## srfd44-2

I am so happy for you and Kramer ! Will keep up the positive thoughts going your way. After having a day like I had it is good to hear about something so positive. Keep up the good work, Kramer !


----------



## kshort

Just wanted to say Hi and so glad that Kramer is doing well. Our thoughts and prayers still coming your way!!!! Stay strong, big guy!







from all of us!


From Murphy...


----------



## JenM66

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANjust stands there like, yes, yes, I know, it is pretty amazing to be near me,

















All Hail The King!! Kramer, you certainly are amazing. I wish I could be near you (so does Gracie so she can give you a real slurp!!). Keep hanging tough, Jean


----------



## Katerlena

On the Omega 3/Fish Oil don't they recommend to take that with Vitamin E? For Kater we followed those antioxidant supplements recommended in Dr. Clemmons regimen for DM like the A, C, B and green tea. With cancer it always seems like there's conflicting opinions (e.g. the soy debate) it gets so confusing. It sounds like Kramer is getting everything he needs and more though (I'd like to have whatever he had before he ran down the hill and some of the poundcake too!!).









Sending more positive thoughts and prayers for Kramer that he has another great day tomorrow!


----------



## Skye'sMom

> Quote: I honestly think that Kramer responds to his vet's reaction.


Or perhaps he is responding to your reaction to the vet's news.









Keep it up, Kramer - you have a following here!


----------



## shilohsmom

Keep up the great work Kramer-you got a lot of people here cheering you all the way!!! Many hugs for Kramer and Jean!


----------



## GunnersMom

Just checking in to see how he's doing. Sounds like good news.









Continued good thoughts and prayers coming your way.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Yay Kramer! That's great news, Jean.







to all of you. 








(Sorry just had to use this weird new snowglobe-like emoticon)


----------



## Daisy1986

I love the way you discribe "his thoughts". I completly get what you are talking about. 

I always feel like I know what my dogs are thinking. I just only share that with people here,







My vet gets that I know my dogs, very grateful to have him. 

I loved it when you said yes, yes, I know it is pretty amazing to be near me....







That really descibes how I have seen Shadow act. To funny. 

Glad Kramer is doing well. One day at a time....


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Oh this is such good news!!!









I do hope Kramer continues to improve!!!







What a character!


----------



## LJsMom

Woo hoo Kramer!


----------



## Jazzstorm

<span style="color: #3333FF">Kramer....what a cool dude! LOL

I had to laugh at this "Wow,he almost got ya!"







I am sure the vet is like this:





















</span>


----------



## DancingCavy

Glad to hear Kramer's continuing to do well.


----------



## Mary Jane

Whatever you're doing Jean-foie gras under glass, bobsleds, red carpets-whatever it is keep it up! Everybody thrives under your care.

Keep up your spirits-also,

take care,
MJ


----------



## Avamom

Great news on his hematocrit levels!







Jean


----------



## Brightelf

YESSSSSS!!! Improved hematocrit is awesome! Noshing on McDs is awesome! Vet appointment for re-check in a week is awesome! Kramer granting a much-coveted audience to the vet to momentarily bask in his regal glow is awesome!!

Grimm flabulates his voluminous square flews & neck flabularities in honor of HRH Kramer's fantastic vet appointment! "YARRROOOO!!" 

Jean, did you get any questions answered that you wanted answered re supplements, feeding, herbs? I am amazed that you remember all the details that you do for the appointments. All the info can be confuzzling!

When Kramer scores a bison steak, does Bruno score a mini-steaklet? I bet Bruno loved the McD's almost as much as HRH Kramer did! No wonder your dogs do so well under your care Jean... they never know what good stuff might comes next.







You take wonderful care of the Jean'sPackistan!

Prayers still flowing for King Kramer. May he enjoy more good days, and may you feel some sense of peace even during this rough time, Jean. Hugs and prayers and good thoughts from Grimm and I!


----------



## M&J

From what I understand, we don't even know if this is malignant or not. The risk is this tumor will fill up, pop, and Kramer bleeds?
And this just happened last week? It bled a little bit and resealed itself.
Isn't there a way to drain this sucker, or reroute the blood supply? Too invasive?


----------



## Brightelf

Just peeking in here before I get hauled down the street for late night walkies before bed.









Mary, Kramer had a tumor in similar spot removed about a year or so ago. This tumor can still be benign, we simply don't know. What we are hoping for is that there are no more bleeds, for as long as possible. A tumor really isn't drained like a fluid-filled cyst is. It can have a blood supply and possibly bleed on occasion. What we want is for this mass to just sit there and hold steady.









With the excellent care that Kramer gets under Jean's ministrations







of doggy adventures, car rides, McD's, bison steaks, and HRH Kramer's fulltime job of ruling the JeansPackistan, he has lots of great reasons to remain in the game and calling all the shots! We are all pulling for him.









Jean, I am off to bed. I am so hoping that today was a GOOD day for proud-regal-bossy







HRH! Grimm sends cornea-scouring/cosmetics-rearranging kisses from his warm, prehensile tongue. Prayers being sent across the miles to King Kramer from us here!


----------



## M&J

Makes sense, I was just thinking there is a way to drain some of that blood off (think blood letting---Theodoric or York style--) so it doesn't rupture or bleed. Just typing out loud my thoughts.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANKramer just had supper and some meds, and I am hoping they all want to go to bed soon!


Sounds like the routine at our house too.







Hoping Kramer continues to rally and keeps McDonald's in business. Hugs to both of you from Sean, crazy Neely and me.


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Oh Jean & King Kramer

I have just ran into this thread & I hate like heck what you are going through. I just went through this in 2008 & was our 1st dog loss.







It sure is never easy & you want to do the right thing for them (the worse part of being a pet owner).









I'm sending many cyber hugs your way & please know my heart sure feels your pain.









Take care & keep up the wonderful work your doing with Kramer, you have been the best mom in the last 15 yrs. to him & I sure hope he makes it to see 16 yrs. with ya !









You both are very strong..............


Thoughts & Prayers coming your way !


----------



## Strana1

I just came across this thread and I am sending many healthy thoughts & hugs your way. Kramer is such a regal guy, I love his photos. 

My old guy Titan had a 5lb tumor on his spleen and I took him to an accupuncturist who also treated him with Chinese herbs, I can't say for sure that they helped but he lived 15 more months. Maybe that is something to check into.

My thoughts are with you.

Dawn


----------



## Mary Jane

Good morning-I bet it's a beautiful morning in Jean's Packistan.

Everybody pull together-eat-play-rest-obey.

Jean, of course-your dogs are so well-loved electronically because you let the rest of us into your warm home. That's also why people have such hopes for Kramer's health-because nurturing does make a difference-as you prove daily.

Stay warm and well,
MJ


----------



## 3K9Mom

Obey?

His Royal Highness? Obey?









An interesting idea, anyhow.









For Arby's, Kramer will most likely cooperate. That's sort of like obey, isn't it?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I am behind here! And on PMs. I am trying to pretend that things are normal, because to be on edge or thinking of this all the time is not good for me, him, or anyone else who encounters us. 

Thank you all-I have no idea how easy or hard it is for that kind of improvement in his hematocrit to happen, but I am with you on how happy I am to have it happen. But thank you-he's picking up on these thoughts. 








He sends his best to his girlfriend. I don't want the girls to know that there may be more than one. So let's just leave it as that.









I am slowly adding some of those things from Dr. Clemmon's regimen in-as he accepts them, I add another. Thanks! I did try to sneak some meds in his---Patti---pressure cooked CHICKEN STEW---and that did not work-so now he is happily eating his clean chicken stew. He LOVES it. I put veggies and squash in it. The other poor dogs are going to get some of the stock from it. 

With the questions for the vet-I asked what do I focus on right now-if I could fix one thing that would help him, what would it be, and he said the B and iron, getting that back to normal. I need to go back and look at the lists of "heme" foods (right? heme?) and I think the foods are really a great way to go with him, rather than trying to get in supplements. Do I know what I am doing? Nah! But he's enjoying getting his vitamins! 

Mary-I was thinking the same thing-why not drain it, like they drain fluids in heart failure, etc. or tie it off like they did with Anna's fistula thing. 

So here is a new weird thing that is related to that thought-I saw his Reiki lady yesterday. She said why don't I give you a package deal for a week of Reiki for him-at a considerable discount-and then she says why don't I try to do psychic surgery on the tumor. Of course, not having a normal anxiety level, I go into surgery!?!?!?! mode. But she explained it a little better today- psychic surgery is just Reiki focused on a specific site rather than on an overall thing. I just worry that she will remove something he needs-am I nuts or what? I don't even know what I am talking about sometimes. I am going to e-mail her back and ask if that's possible, and if not, go ahead and do it. She's already started the regular treatments. 

The idea of acupuncture is a good one. I am interested in that-he's done it before and I liked it for him. Right now I am not sure it will work for us-he is super anxious at the vet at this point-more than normal, and it's a long ride in the winter. I am going to continue with the Reiki for now, but am keeping that in mind-you had HUGE results with that! Wow-I am so glad. Thank you. I may even check to see if the human acupuncture guy could work something out...he's closer. I like these stories. 

Thank you MaryJane-they say I am being a little strong on the obey lately-that I want them not to bark-can you imagine it! They said that I keep saying it bothers Kramer, but they need attention too. So I am trying to pick up the slack there. They are being very good. 

And yeah...Kramer isn't into the whole obey thing. Cooperate, yes! For Arby's. Or a scallop-yeah-he had two scallops tonight-I wanted to see if he'd like them-I don't eat seafood, so have no idea-I found how to cook them on the Food Network site and they were good enough where he made that snork noise grabbing them off the fork. I need to find a fish market! Or a scallop farm that sells them wholesale! 

So he's eating heartily, going potties good, walking about well, panting a lot-I think the pred does that-and I am thinking he gets hot, so I am keeping the temp low (which I do for me anyway) and then turning fans on as needed. Knock wood on it all. 

I went back through and read all these posts-so many good thoughts, kind people, and good ideas. It is so appreciated. Really and truly. Thank you.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Awesome!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Ha--I don't think she can accidentally remove something with Reiki, Jean.







She is concentrating energy on dispelling the tumor which doesn't belong there! 

Whole foods are far superior to supplements in terms of usable vitamins so you are doing really well! Glad he is enjoying all of his delicacies. Good thing you don't live closer or me and my pack would be over there too and Chama just might be able to outsnark Kramer if there was a scallop involved!









Be cautious using a human acupuncturist b/c dog anatomy and human anatomy are very different and with acupuncture a needle in the wrong place could stimulate the wrong thing. His chi could start going backwards or something...JUST KIDDING! But I really do thing a vet who has been trained in acupuncture is a better choice. 

I hope Kramer continues to be happy and healthy and a royal p.i.a.


----------



## Katerlena

Kater was getting acupuncture treatments for a lick granuloma (our vet had taken a seminar @ Tufts so I guess it was specific for critters). I was flabbergasted to see her get all drooling and limp and relaxed during the treatment (as she was always a bundle of nerves being handled) and just from having those little needles in her paw but the vet said that was a common reaction. So maybe it would have multiple benefits for Kramer too. Does Kramer like sardines (that and tuna was always a favorite to have on hand if we weren't able to run out and get fresh seafood) although believe thats very high in Omega 3.

Heres some info just found on heme iron--maybe you need to make Kramer some Oyster shots to go with his scallops?









Iron exists in two forms—heme and nonheme. Heme iron is part of the hemoglobin and myoglobin molecules in animal tissues. It is found in meat and other animal sources. About 40% of the iron in meat is in the heme form. Nonheme iron comes from animal tissues other than hemoglobin and myoglobin and from plant tissues. It is found in meats, eggs, milk, vegetables, grains, and other plant foods. The body absorbs heme iron much more efficiently than nonheme iron.

Food Sources of Mostly Heme Iron (Contain Some Nonheme As Well)

Food Serving size Iron content 
(mg) 
Oysters, pacific, cooked by moist heat 3 ounces 7.8 
Beef liver, braised 3 ounces 5.8 
Oysters, eastern, canned 3 ounces 5.7 
Lean sirloin, broiled 3 ounces 2.9 
Extra-lean ground beef, broiled 3 ounces 1.8 
Tuna, canned in water, light, drained 3 ounces 1.3 
Skinless chicken, roasted dark meat 3 ounces 1.1 
Pork, lean, roasted 3 ounces 1.0 
Skinless chicken, roasted white meat 3 ounces 1.0 
Salmon, canned with bone 3 ounces 0.7


----------



## Jazzstorm

<span style="color: #3333FF">Hugs







to Jean and Kramer.

P.S. I think I want to come to dinner,what time shall I be there?







</span>


----------



## Mary Jane

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANI
> 
> So he's eating heartily, going potties good, walking about well, panting a lot-I think the pred does that-and I am thinking he gets hot, so I am keeping the temp low (which I do for me anyway) and then turning fans on as needed. Knock wood on it all.


Wood knocked.

To tell you the truth, these behaviors sound great for a mature dog. So Thursday was a good day-I hope you all were able to feel good about that. I hope you all have many more good days.

Wood knocked again,

Mary Jane


----------



## Brightelf

I am delighted that HRH enjoyed his chicken stew from the pressure cooker! That really does keep more of the vitamins and minerals bioavailable than standard cooking. How neat that he is doing so WELL, Jean! Really-- if he is eating good, going for walks, pottying OK... that's pretty super!!

Sending prayers and good thoughts that Kramer hands down many more kingly mandates to the JeansPackistanis, and that he enjoys his Arby's, and that everyone in his presence appreciates with a true sense of awe the honor it is to be near HRH King Kramer!









We loves yas, King Kramer!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Thank you! 

He had not the best day today. It wasn't awful at all but he was a little agitated at times and kind of tired himself out by about 7 pm. I think with the pred which helps in a lot of ways-it also has the side effects. So I am trying a little more tramadol (.5 pill 3x/day) to counter that and take care of the possibility of pain as the cause of panting or agitation. Rescue Remedy makes him feel like puking-it's odd! I am also trying to tire, quiet, and even crate some of the others to give him a rest as today his energy level was a little lower too. 

We are going to take off alone tomorrow for a little road trip that I hope isn't too much for him (not like he's driving







). I think I will need to pack a lunch-he is still eating well. More stew, pork, the last 2 scallops, and half of my sandwich steak. Plus misc pill pocket foods. 

He got some more Reiki-she said his abdomen and hind legs are taking it. She is doing the psychic surgery







after I calmed down but she can only send the thought/energy and someone or something else decides it. 

Funny- I was sitting here and felt weird- I got an email from her saying she sent me some Reiki to calm me and I was like so that's what calm feels like! No wonder I felt weird! 

He's sleeping soundly. Good night and thank you.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Sleep tight you guys!!!


----------



## Amaruq

Indeed sleep tight Jean, Kramer and the rest of the Packistanies


----------



## JenM66

Good morning, Your Highness. Your humble Princess, Head of FEMA, wishes you a wonderful road trip today. We're expecting snow -- we'll play in it for you. Hope your mom posts pictures of your adventure. <woof> <slurp> Gracie


----------



## daniella5574

Jean- I just seen this and obviously I cannot say anything more than what has been said... but I wanted you to know that you and Kramer are in my thoughts and I am sending good wishes and energy your way. Please let me know if there is anything you need, even just someone to listen. Big hugs to both of you!!


----------



## Mary Jane

Jean,

Do drive carefully. This may be a time of images and sensations, instead of words. Bare, black branches and white fields; scent of snow on the ground and drifting down; and the knowing looks that friends exchange as they share another day.

Have a good time, guys and take it easy.

Mary Jane


----------



## WiscTiger

Jean, I hope you and your pack had a restful night. Every person and live thing can have good days and bad days. Kramer just had one off day, I wouldn't worry too much just see how things are in the upcoming days. 

I am glad he is enjoying his homecooked meals and that the rest of the pack is getting a few benefits also.

Let Kramer decide if he wants a solo trip with you or if he wants his buddy Bruno to go also.

Val


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANWe are going to take off alone tomorrow for a little road trip that I hope isn't too much for him (not like he's driving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I think I will need to pack a lunch-he is still eating well.


Hope you enjoyed your road trip and lunch. How did Kramer do? And how is Jean doing too?


----------



## LisaT

Just popped in to check in. Hope you two enjoyed your day together. Indy told me that I should learn by example and take her on an outing without pushy Max being around


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

We're tired still! Will be back in a bit to post pictures and updates. 

Thanks, Val, you are right. I forget stuff like that. I have bad days all the time-no one is rushing me to the vet office!







I think I'd get better care there...

Oh-thanks for the Heme food list-I did pretty well shopping with that!







I have some pork chops to cook up today-not too fatty right? They are nice looking chops. 

Good thing I packed a lot of food yesterday, and stopped to get more-it was a long day. We drove to Erie, Pa, where Kramer is from, and where he/we lived the first few years of his life. Well, would have been a great idea for a nice spring day, but not so much in a winter storm.







Stubborn isn't just one of Kramer's traits-I had told him we were going on Saturday, and didn't want to be a liar, so we went. 

I wanted to take him to the beach/park we went to all the time-it was really great. The playground equipment is a little more modern now! We got there, I saw the road was plowed and got really excited that we would be able to go in-it said open year round on a website-well, the road was plowed, but that was it.







There was really deep snow and it is a very long walk from the parking lot to the lake-and I just couldn't see us making it. 

So here are pictures from that park about 12 years ago! 


















I figured I didn't drive all the way to Erie not to go to a beach, so we went to Presque Isle park. In a snowstorm.







It was only like 1:00-2:00 pm but looked later...it was a very long day! They still don't plow, sand, or salt in Erie, either.









Ummm...this is scary...









Hey, where's the sand? 









I had to lighten some of these up in photoshop! 

Time to get my bearings-I don't want to go near the water. 









Heh, you know I'm afraid of the water!









It was hard to tell where the snow ended and the water started-especially with the snow falling-so we were well, well, well away from the water!

Okay, lady, let's start walking!









And walking...









Annnnnnnnnd...walking...









What do you mean have we walked enough?!?









You are such a baby...wait, did you just say you had chicken?









Uh, okay, we can go back to the car for chicken!









Wait, you said chicken-then just one more picture-15 years of this just one more picture...when you brushed the snow off my head, I should have known!









*coat courtesy of Melinda, Jay, Halle, Serena, and Remington-last year when he bloated

We had to stop at McDonald's twice, he had chicken and an Arby's roast beef sandwich that I brought with us. He loved that part of the trip, and the long beach walk. I got scared he was going to have frozen feet and that I was going to have to carry him to the car we were walking so long. He loved it. 

The thing I forgot about Kramer, that we had worked out over time, but that he reverted to yesterday-he won't drink water or pee where he hasn't already peed before. It was a VERY long day in that respect. We ended up having to pull over 3x on the way home-the last time he was barking, I thought oh, this is it (like Red Foxx on Sanford and Son, it's the big one Elizabeth) and each time, he'd get out, walk around and look at me like can you show me where I peed here before, idiot? This was bad driving too-so that was not good. 

When he got home he drank like a camel, and peed like a racehorse. And then slept like a baby! All in all though-a hugely enjoyable day even with the weather. 

I left it that if he is still available for travel in nicer weather, we will go back. Gladly!


----------



## Jazzstorm

<span style="color: #3333FF"> Having been through this,I'd say any day they eat,drink and poop is a good day!








form Zephyr (don't tell Mario,he might get jealous!







</span>


----------



## JenM66

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN


This picture has touched me deeply, can't explain it. I love all the photos, especially of his handsome face, but this one....

What a wonderful day, bad weather and all. 

Kramer, you are so handsome....we all love you!!!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Yes, he got the big three in and we had a really great day-the driving was scary at times-especially through part of Buffalo, where the local drivers know the road by memory, but where I was like...where the <bleep> is the road! I was shocked that even as tired as he had to have been, that he still helped me drive the whole way home when I was nervous-he wouldn't sleep. I felt bad, tried to do some relaxations so he could rest, but he had to keep an eye on the road with me. 

Thanks, Jen-I like that picture-it's so him-just bulling it out, I guess is why I like it, and I forgot to post this one-him looking at the beach:









Jen-maybe this-it reminded me of this---


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Jean, when you look back you'll be glad you made the trip even if there was no sand or water for Kramer to play in. And he'll be glad you took him.


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

I'm crying. I'm so attached to Kramer and I've never met him.


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Oh Jean what a great day for you and Kramer. A great day after a not so good day, it doesn't get much better than that. 

I think we all need to take time and remember that each day is a blessing. 

Val


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

These are such sweet pictures. He looks so HAPPY. Happy to be The Star of a ride all for himself, going to HIS fave haunts, enjoying restaurants that surely must have sprung up along the roadway just for HRH's sake, wearing his snuggly warm coat (making him look yet MORE royal than ever!).. and having along his chief assistant, whom he can make crazy at will, purely for his own entertainment!

The pics show a dog in control of his world and his day trip. The whole outing was all about and for him-- and he knows it. I bet his dreams will be wonderfully vivid, remembering the fun you both had.

Kramer looks so strong, Jean. Strong in each and every picture. It's his spirit. Having things his own way, being in charge, getting what he wants, running the whole show. Rough life he's got, huh?









I really enjoyed hearing a bit of Kramer's history, and seeing the older pics too. We love you Kramer!!!!!

Sending prayers for Kramer, and also that Jean gets some rest after this tough driving adventure.


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Jean, are you teaching a lesson in aging with dignity or a lesson in how to display affection? 

Kramer reminds me of Peter O'Toole in the Lion in Winter-where the old king (and the old queen for that matter-Katherine Hepburn)-have ten times the life and will of the next generation.

I wonder how many people, dog or human, ever get the heartfelt consideration that you show for your pack? Many of us remember some gift or gesture that was more touching than anything else. Then there's you, who drives and trudges and drives again in a snowstorm to bring back some old memories for an aging dog. How many of us, dog or human, would even remember that park-but Kramer did and you knew he would.

I know the lesson you're teaching-it's about living.

take care,
Mary Jane


----------



## LuvourGSDs

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Wonderful & VERY touching photos...........









The photos you will so cherish & I agree, the ones with his back towards you & he is looking out into the distance, strikes a cord in my heart...........









I wish I could turn back time & did things different with our Golden as this was the 1st death I ever went through with a dog & didn't know what to expect & thought we would have WAY more time with her. I now say, what if & why didn't I ! That hurts.









You are sure treating him like the king he is..........









Thanks for sharing & so glad to see him doing good.

When is his B-Day ?


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

What a wonderful outing. Thanks so much for sharing the pictures and the story with us.


----------



## Skye'sMom

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Thank you, Jean for the pics of Kramer's road trip. Such great one on one time for you both. The weather may have made traveling scary, but you are home safe - and you will treasure these pictures.

It was great seeing his 'young man' pictures, too. You are such a good care giver to your furbabies.


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN


I think that is totally frameworthy! It seems to sum up the journey you and Kramer have been on during your life together. 


I SO cannot believe that you drove through all of that crappy weather! I am sure it will always be the fond memories of your walk on the "snow white beach" that you will remember years from now when you look at these pictures. You will not even remember the drive.


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

King Kramer bulling ahead, Jean trailing behind, trying to pick up the slack, dutifully following, admiring The King in his royal robes... just as it should be for HRH.


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

What a lucky guy HRH Kramer is. A long road trip in a blizzard. How sweet of you to take him back to his old haunts (or at least to try to). I can just see the absolute joy and pleasure on his face. His smile is so warm.


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

And miles to go before I sleep. MILES to go.

Many, many, many miles Kramer. 

Lovely photos Jean. We're glad that the carriage and Kramer's Hand Maiden were available to take HRH for a drive and that the finest Roast Beef at the Royal Buffet was available.

The pictures of Prince Kramer were a joy as well. We forget that the years and wisdom bring more than a few gray hairs. But he is even more handsome today than when he was a young pup romping around the royal grounds. 

A wonderful day, despite the weather. I'm looking forward to the springtime photos.







Although, these photos created a warmth in my heart that no amount of sunshine could ever match.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*










Thanks for sharing your day with us Jean and posting the pictures. What a great day


----------



## M&J

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*



> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomAnd miles to go before I sleep. MILES to go.
> 
> Many, many, many miles Kramer.


From your lips to God's ears..........

To Kramer and Jean!


----------



## DianaM

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*










I *LOVE* this photo! Kramer looks like he's smiling.







Like he's thinking about some private joke.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Beautiful.


----------



## kshort

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*



> Originally Posted By: M&J
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomAnd miles to go before I sleep. MILES to go.
> 
> Many, many, many miles Kramer.
> 
> 
> 
> From your lips to God's ears..........
> 
> To Kramer and Jean!
Click to expand...


----------



## GunnersMom

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*



> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomAnd miles to go before I sleep. MILES to go.
> 
> Many, many, many miles Kramer.


Boy, amen to that!! 

Those are beautiful photos, Jean. Weather aside, it sounds like you two had a wonderful day together. 
Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## kelso

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*



> Originally Posted By: DianaM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I *LOVE* this photo! Kramer looks like he's smiling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like he's thinking about some private joke.


I agree! Wonderful pictures, each and every one.







Thank you so much for sharing them


----------



## Kay13411

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Wonderful pictures Jean, I am sure Kramer had the time of his life. To funny that he watched the road with you while you were driving. 

I can tell by the pictures he loved his special day alone with you.


----------



## Qyn

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Thanks Jean


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

What a beautiful story...a true testament of love...

Mya sends lots of kisses! (she IS his number 1, right?)


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*



> Originally Posted By: myamomWhat a beautiful story...a true testament of love...
> 
> Mya sends lots of kisses! (she IS his number 1, right?)


Hey, I thought Kramer was looking for mature love?


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

These are beautiful! As if they didnt choke me up- the one with Kramer and the Robert Frost poem about made me cry! I bought a book for my daughter that has that poem and illustrations all throughout. (I love poetry). What a beautiful photo to go with that poem Jean. How did you make that?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Hey everyone-

Well, tomorrow is his vet appointment at 10 am. Then I have to go to a meeting-they cramp our style! I think they are checking his PCV again, and I am going to ask for a shot of adequan, and maybe more B (can you have too much B?). I think I am holding my breath all the time-but it will be two weeks tomorrow since that hysterical Tuesday-I can't believe it. I don't think they expected this, and my theory is that maybe the pred is taking hold and really helping? 

A few questions for everyone...
1. As above-can you have too much B?

2. The prednisilone seems to make him panty-I know when I have taken it I do get agitated-and if I were going to be on it long-term I would want another med to calm me down. I was thinking of asking about elavil for him-he was on it before and did well-but I need to check it with his other meds. Any thoughts on this? 

3. Are there any foods that don't feed cancer, but help him keep his weight up/on? He's starting to look like he's losing weight-will know tomorrow. Like he's an Atkin's success story! He ate THREE suppers last night! One sandwich steak, one pork, one ground beef and salmon. Two breakfasts today and had his first supper tonight of sandwich steak (what is the real name for that I wonder?) and eggs. 

4. Other than Tramadol are there any other pain meds that you are familiar with, that are not NSAIDs? I don't even know if he's in pain. He's on .5 tramadol 3x/day. I can't tell if it is that or the pred that is making him agitated. Or if he's just panting and I am reading it as agitated. 

I will say at bedtime, with the tramadol, he sleeps well. Without it, he is not as quick to settle or stay asleep. So I guess some pain med is good. And tramadol is fine, just wondering if there was another magic pill somewhere other than gabapentin. I had such a bad experience with Nina and gabapentin I am afraid of that-irrational-but it scared me. 

LuvOurGSs-don't beat yourself up. First of all-this is really quite unexpected that we are still doing things-and Nina, and really, the people in my life passing, and then volunteering for hospice taught me a lot. If I were in my late twenties or early thirties and this was my first dog...it'd be a totally different story. 

I wish I could say I am trying to do anything good! You guys make me feel smile, but we are just putting one leg in front of the other, really! It's hard, this immediacy of now stuff. Thank you all for the support. 

Ruq-that's right-you know that weather well! It was a lot of fun. It has helped me to get my bearings too, and not get as upset or cry around him, etc. 

I did that in Photoshop elements in their little create a card thing. I should frame it. 

Thanks again! I will let you know how things go tomorrow. Fingers crossed, wood knocking, prayers sent, Reiki being done, etc!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANA few questions for everyone...
> 2. The prednisilone seems to make him panty


Jean, don't know how animals react to prednisolone but when my daughter was on it she wanted to jump out of her skin.







However, I'm sure it depends on the dosage.

Please keep us updated on Kramer's vet appt. tomorrow, best of luck.


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Jean, 

1. Tramadol acts like a mild opioid. You certainly can -- possibly should -- ask for something a bit stronger. As I'm sure you know, these sorts of Rx pain analgesics range from very mild (like Tramadol) to very substantial like methadone and even morphine. There are time-released medicines like Oxycontin that can be very helpful. Flexeril as well. 

With our seniors, I keep ALL options on the table. Neurontin (gabapentin) is an anti-seizure drug. It works completely differently than an opioid. You can go up the opiate scale slightly without affecting quality of life. Kramer doesn't need to be in a drug-induced haze either. He'll just feel better. (You can give more of the stronger drug at night and a small dose in the morning or even continue the Tramadol during the day -- assuming there are no contraindications -- or do something else creative like that). 

I would talk to my vet about my options. This is one of those areas where vets sometimes don't think outside the box. Or, they're just kind of hesitant to prescribe narcotics. But your vet knows you well enough to know you're not going to be snagging a few of Kramer's for your own use (which can be a legitimate concern for vets that don't know their clients well). 

2. Shortness of breath apparently is a known side effect of prednisone. 



> Quote:
> Prednisone side effects
> Get emergency medical help if you have any of these signs of an allergic reaction: hives; difficulty breathing; swelling of your face, lips, tongue, or throat.
> 
> Call your doctor at once if you have any of these serious side effects:
> problems with your vision;
> 
> swelling, rapid weight gain, *feeling short of breath;*


http://www.drugs.com/prednisone.html

3. Dogs under stress use a lot of Vitamin B. A LOT of it. Can you give too much right now? I'd like to hear what Lisa and Ruth have to say about that. I don't think so. I'm thinking you're likely not over doing it (what's the dose? and how often?). 

In the last sentence, this guy repeats what Ian Billinghurst says emphatically in Give Your Dog a Bone: 



> Quote:
> 
> There must be FIFTEEN WAYS TO LOVE YOUR LIVER
> 
> 5. Take vitamin B, Dee
> 
> Especially vitamin B-12, which significantly reduces jaundice, anorexia, serum bilirubin, and recovery time. (Jain, A.S.C., Mukerji, D. P (1960) Observations on the therapeutic value of intravenous B-12 in infective hepatitis. Journal of the Indian Medical Association. 35:502-5; also Campbell, R. E. and Pruitt, F.W. (1952) Vitamin B-12 in the treatment of viral hepatitis. American Journal of Medical Science, 224:252) B-12 is most effective if administered by injection, which your doctor can easily arrange. If injection is not an option, there is an intra-nasal gel that improves absorption. * B-12 is non-prescription, utterly non-toxic, and has no contraindications and no negative side effects. *


http://www.doctoryourself.com/liver_15_ways.html

But I'm still curious what Lisa and Ruth say.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Dr. Andrew Weil (who I LOVE!) says YES you can take too much vitamin B:

"We used to think that B vitamins were harmless because, like vitamin C, they're water soluble and therefore can't accumulate in the body as can the fat-soluble vitamins (A, D, E, and K). However, we now know that too high an intake of certain of the "B's" can present problems. For example, vitamin B6 can cause nerve toxicity although it usually doesn't cause problems in doses lower than 300 mg per day."

Chama is on this for her arthritis right now and it is working GREAT!!!!!! http://www.b-naturals.com/tashas-herbspirin-2-oz-p-49


----------



## sunnygirl272

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Re: Pred -Jean, remember when I was on it for my asthma? Do you remember how out of my mind, jumpy, twitchy, ooky-kooky I got? 

Re: Time-released opiates- remember Kramer is not a good pill-taker, and that time-released pills cannot be crushed.


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Jean, those darn meetings messing everything up for your and Kramer. Glad Mr King Kramer had another good comfortable day. Eating and eating and eating, yea that is good. Lakota always gets really hungry if he takes Pred for more than three days.

I love the snow pictures. Just keep on truckin there Mr. K. 

Personally I think any Vitamin in excess is not good for a body dog or human. Things that we thought were true about food and vitamins is no longer true. 

Is Kramer loosing fat or muscle. I know my older dogs always managed to get a nice little layer of fat, I think it helped keep them warmer in their old age.

Val


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

I know Kramer isn't a good pill taker. That's why time-released is so ideal, if we can get them into his body. 

Is Kramer still taking his pills in Pound Cake? This week, Zamboni takes hers wrapped in honey ham. The super thin sliced stuff. It's far thinner than regular deli meats and even her dexterous tongue can't unwrap them (well, most of the time). We change that up with pizza,enchiladas, warm buttery mashed potatoes, chicken parmigiana...whatever she'll take at any given time. 

My sweet girl has taught me a lot about bad pill takers (she takes 5 Rx meds, plus supplements twice a day). If I tried to crush them and put them in her food, she'd look at me like, "What? Are you kidding me?" If we can get pills IN Kramer intact (which takes work, I know), it does open up options...

And some pills taste better than others. I've been "told" that Tramadol tastes simply awful. That's the one that gets spit at me far more often than any other -- even when I break it into tiny pieces and try to hide it in ice cream or savory steak complete with A-1 sauce. Another med might be more palatable....?


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Thanks for taking us along on your specal day with Kramer!!! He looks wonderful!!! Just sending you and Kramer lots of hugs.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Will be looking for updates from vet visit today! Hang in there Kramer!


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Thank you SO much for sharing the pictures. They are beautiful. 

Everyone has really sad some beautiful things. (Mary Jane, Mary, etc). Kramer you are such a good dog. You bring out the best in people around here!









On the diet issue, not sure how it applys to doggies, Lost my aunt Feb 2008, found this for her...

http://www.cancure.org/budwig_diet.htm

Most of the good info is at the bottom. Hope it helps. Keep on trucking Kramer.


----------



## Kay13411

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Will be thinking of you and Kramer today at the vets, hope all goes well.....


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

<span style="color: #3333FF">







The Robert Frost Poem and picture made me cry too.

My advice for keeping his weight up,without the carbs would be healthy fats. I am not sure what he can tolerate, maybe olive/salmon oil?

I will try to think of more after my coffee!

Praying for a good vet report.







</span>


----------



## arycrest

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

It's so nice to hear that HRH King Kramer is doing so well, eating such tasty treats, and being taken on wonderful Royal outings. Kudos to the King's Handmaiden for seeing to his every need and whim!!!

FWIW - When Niki was on Pred, his actupuncturist had me give him human grade Mexican Aloe to cut down on the heat/panting. It seemed to work to some degree. They recently put Honey on Pred, and while she's not panting a lot or as hard as Niki did, I was thinking about giving her some of this Aloe gel. Her Bowen Therapist said I could get it where they sell health foods. 

Also Honey's down to 50 lbs - she takes two .50 mg Tramadol twice a day.

HAIL TO THE KING!!!


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Jean,

I trust that the vet will find medically what seems to be the case behaviorally-that Kramer is stable. Whatever he finds, Kramer is well in so many respects, there is a lot to be grateful for.

OK, even this forum for linking so many good people and dogs.

take care, 
Mary Jane


----------



## M&J

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Just sitting here waiting for today's update.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

I will have to come back later and re-read and respond to interesting information here. 

I thought you'd want to know this and I say it with the idea that life is still fragile, etc. but we do have good news on the hematocrit front...

Last week was 25. This week...31.4! 

His vet said he was just hoping it wouldn't go down. His goal was for it to stay the same, I thought maybe up a couple of points (because I don't have medical knowledge) but that was pretty darned cool!







<---- Kramer's vet 

I have to stop at the store after my meeting and think I will be picking up a few celebratory scallops! And some chocolate pudding for me (why can't I have his food cravings?)!


----------



## pupresq

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*








That is AWESOME!!!

Is pound cake a blood booster?


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Yayy!! Choco pudding/scallop parfait!!







Jean this is FANTASTIC news about HRH Kramer's royal hematocrit!! YESSSSS!!







Enjoy your pudding Jean, enjoy your scallops Kramer. We love you BOTH!








((((Hugs)))))
Patti and Grimm


----------



## kshort

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Great news Jean! Way to go, Kramer!!! 

Hmmm, chocolate pudding - Swiss Miss, Triple Chocolate - love it! If I ate as well as I make my animals eat, I would be in great shape! And when I'm stressed, I give myself permission to eat junk food - comfort food always make me think and feel better...


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

That's amazing news. I'm so happy for you and Kramer.


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

<span style="color: #3333FF"> Wooohooo!









Please pass the scallops!







</span>


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Such wonderful news!!!!!!! We







Kramer!!! and you are the BEST ever dog mom, Jean!!


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*










Keep it up Kramer!

MJ


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Great news on the hematocrit (sp?) -- you and Kramer are absolutetly doing something right!! (guess some kudos have to go the vet too







) I think that it is a combination of all the things that you are doing, and very likely not just one thing.



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANI think I am holding my breath all the time-but it will be two weeks tomorrow since that hysterical Tuesday


Maybe, just maybe, Kramer will get stable enough so that you can take a breath











> Quote:
> 1. Can you have too much B?


In general, no. Or better, I think you have to work pretty hard for this to happen. A bigger problem I believe is when you are supplementing with one of the B's and they become unbalanced. Well, except for B-12 (as posted above) -- seems that you can take an incredibly high amount of B-12 alone and there are no effects from that.



> Quote:2. The prednisilone seems to make him panty-I know when I have taken it I do get agitated-and if I were going to be on it long-term I would want another med to calm me down. I was thinking of asking about elavil for him-he was on it before and did well-but I need to check it with his other meds. Any thoughts on this?


Very likely is the pred. It made Indy pant when she had it briefly after her cancer surgery, and Indy almost never pants.



> Quote:3. Are there any foods that don't feed cancer, but help him keep his weight up/on? He's starting to look like he's losing weight-will know tomorrow. Like he's an Atkin's success story! He ate THREE suppers last night! One sandwich steak, one pork, one ground beef and salmon. Two breakfasts today and had his first supper tonight of sandwich steak (what is the real name for that I wonder?) and eggs.



By switching to the type of diet you have switched to, his body composition will be changing -- he won't carry around that "kibble weight" any more...it is precisely the Atkins phenomena (sp?), and he's probably losing a lot of bulk. Tough under the circumstances since it's not clear why he's changing, with everything going on.

I keep wondering about this iron thing -- are giving an iron supplement? I keep reading about no iron supps for cancer.


----------



## M&J

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Pretty good news today!


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

YAY!!!!!!! Kramer = Energizer Bunny!

Kramer says if you fed him this good all the time he would never have been "ill".


----------



## GunnersMom

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Great news!!









Keeping the good, positive thoughts coming Kramer's way...


----------



## Qyn

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Thanks for the update - great to read!!


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Excellent news ! 

Mya sends kisses
















(LJsmom - Mya is 9.....it's Ava who's the immature one...lol)


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

I am back and have re-read all the information. This is great. I agree-that we are lucky and that "there is a lot to be grateful for. OK, even this forum for linking so many good people and dogs." 

I hope I don't miss anything. Thanks Gayle for coming back to check on Kramer. It means a lot. I am looking into that Aloe. 

1. On the B-he is just getting his food, and those Hi Vite drops: http://www.healthypets.com/hivitedrops.html 2x a day. I had him on the VetriScience chew vitamin: http://www.vetriscience.com/canine-plus-senior.php but we ran out and I wasn't sure if it was too much...or just right, but will reorder it. 

He is not getting any extra Iron other than the above. He did have sardines last night.







And it's funny to see the different breed mixes respond to those-the Chow mixes and Schipperke mix-very interested! I will have to get some for them. 

2. The panting and possible agitation (which could also be pain or hunger-and frankly, it seems related to hunger! because "real" food doesn't seem to stick with him that long) is most likely the pred. His vet said dogs don't typically have some of the reactions we do but that Kramer would be the type of dog who would be more sensitive to it. He didn't say partly because his owner watches his every twitch, but he didn't need to.









3. He didn't really have that kind of kibble weight to lose which is where my worry came in. He was on a grain free food, fish based (the Orijen 6 Fish) that had some taters, but he was lean already. He is down to 52# (from 54#) which is starting to get to the point where he won't have body fat (which is what he's losing-which is better than losing muscle right?) to eat up. He had some canned dog food last night and this morning-it's fatty, I figure it might help. And I bought some brown rice for him to mix in with his steak and eggs today. I hope he'll eat it. Not a huge fan though he does like potatoes! His vet said he would be more concerned with him losing too much weight.







I do cook his food in butter, ya'll (Paula Dean!) to give it a little more fat and do use olive oil on things that butter doesn't work for. And of course his beloved poundcake....which MUST be a heme food! Any thoughts on this rice thing? 

4. So, wow, he isn't getting much tramadol at all. That's good to know. Also good to know is that there are other higher level pills to go to, though he may need to go on Intervention. I am guessing there is not a lot of pain (knock wood) because I realized he is very vocal about pain. The day we went to the vet when this happened-he was crying in the car. Also cried (loudly) when he was bloating (understandable) and will scream if anything hurts him (also partly a learned behavior-he learned I'll stop doing something to him if he screams because he freaks me out). So far (knock wood) I am still able to lift him into the car and stuff without either getting a piece taken out of me, or a yelp. I am guessing that the tramadol is doing enough for that reason. 

We were both in a good mood last night-and I realize how much that plays a part in how he acts-I was applauding him for trotting and he was eating that up, and am trying to go back to the normal "before I knew" kind of behavior on my part and we are both enjoying that much more. I was afraid to push him-make him feel like he had to do more than he could-but I forget his nature and how he likes to do, do, do. It's FREEZING here today but I think we are going to go to a park for a quick trot. Very quick! 

And he sends his love to his girlfriend!







He appreciates the kisses being sent to him by these relatively young sweeties! 

Thank you all!


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

<span style="color: #3333FF">Hi Jean,

It sounds like Kramer is doing pretty well (you too







)

Maybe he can have sweet potatoes? Loaded with good things. Maybe someone on here knows if this would be good (?)

Your braver than I, going in this cold! </span>


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Jean,

Enjoy your big guy and his big appetite and all your pack. 

Give yourself a break-Kramer has other people (dogs) to entertain him in addition to you.

take it easy,

Mary Jane


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Jean, I wish I had informative vitamin, med and food info, but I don't. What I have been thinking is about what you said-- that you wish that you could go back to before you knew, as you both chill out best with that. Consider this: Kramer's had, and known he has had, this for a long, long time. From a dog's perspective, even a week is long. So basicly what I am getting at is, KRAMER feels emotionally good about things.. HE feels like everything is okay... and he just lets this whole situation just roll right off his back. He feels he has everything under control. This isn't new and scary to HIM. Know? He leads by a great example. Isn't that what a top-notch king does, anyway? Gotta admire him!!










Steak and eggs.. poundcake... yummy life there, King Kramer! I am betting that he enjoy being in control, scarfing down gourmet foods, and running the show. The rides to the park are probably high on his royal list of fun things, too.









I think on some level Kramer knows why you are worried. He just doesn't share those feelings, and probably wishes that you wouldn't worry. He has everything under control, and will do things his way, as he always has. This is a rich and sweet time, and Kramer seems to find humor in it, too-- look at his face in those pictures! I bet he was planning to run down a hill, just to hear you holler again.









Prayers and good vibes being sent for Kramer with the royal hematocrit level to be doing just super, and for Jean to be good to herself right now. Kramer needs his assistant to be in tiptop shape for future perambulations at the park, restaurant trips, and greeting any fans at any royal venue that HRH may deign to attend.
Enjoy the sardines, JeansPackistan!


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Jean the panting will burn energy more than normal breathing so that may account for the weight loss. As long as he is handling your wonderful homecooking and he is hungry I would go ahead and give him more to eat. I am not sure about rice or potatoes if those make his arthritis worse then you don't want to use those. Not sure what Oatmeal would do.

Last night when I took the dogs out it was minus 14 deg without the wind chill.

Val


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Jean can the Paq and I come for dinner??? Kramer is eatting better than I am! I agree with Patti that Kramer knows what is going on and just letting it roll off his back. Everything on his terms!


----------



## ThreeDogs

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Gorgeous pictures.

Kramer


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*



> Originally Posted By: Jazzstorm Maybe he can have sweet potatoes? Loaded with good things. Maybe someone on here knows if this would be good (?)


The vitamin A in sweet potatoes is beta carotene, which it has a lot of:

http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/vegetables-and-vegetable-products/2666/2



> Quote:
> ß-carotene acts as a powerful quencher of singlet oxygenated scavenger of free radicals. It has been hypothesized that ß-carotene might be beneficial through local conversion to retinol at tissue level.
> 
> Another postulated mechanism of action for ß-carotene is its immunomodulatory effects.
> 
> 
> An important water-soluble, chain-breaking antioxidant is ascorbic acid (vitamin C), which reacts directly with superoxide singlet oxygen and regenerates tocopherol from the tocopheroxy radical. Vitamin C also affects the immune system, and could thus enhance tumor immune surveillance in promotion and progression of the cancer. Finally, studies have reported effects of vitamin C on liver enzymes which are responsible for detoxification and transformation of carcino-gens .


http://www.ams.ac.ir/AIM/9924/mireskandari9924.html




> Quote:
> 
> The vitamin also plays a direct role in immunity by helping the immune cells change into the special forms necessary to fight off infection. "One special kind of cell, called a T-helper cell, which helps to direct other immune cells, is very sensitive to vitamin A status," Dr. Olson says. "There’s no question that the immune system doesn’t function very well with inadequate vitamin A, and you don’t necessarily need to be clearly deficient for this to happen."
> 
> [James Allen Olson, Ph.D., professor of biochemistry and director of the vitamin A research group at Iowa State University in Ames]
> 
> 
> Beta-Carotene and Vitamin A
> May help: Cancer of the lung, stomach, esophagus, mouth, cervix, and colon; angina; genital herpes; colds and flu; osteoarthritis; and low immunity in people with HIV.
> 
> Daily Value: Beta-carotene—no DV; vitamin A—5,000 international units (IU), or 1,500 retinol equivalents (RE).
> 
> Special instructions: For maximum absorption, take supplements with meals that contain some fat. Do not take with meals or supplements that contain large amounts of pectin, a type of soluble fiber found in citrus fruits.


http://www.bodyandfitness.com/Information/Health/Research/a.htm



> Quote:
> In the early 1990s, Dr. Pauling published two papers with Dr. Abram Hoffer, who developed a regimen for use in cancer patients that includes B vitamins, vitamin E, large doses of vitamin C, beta-carotene, selenium, zinc, and other substances. The statistical analysis of their data revealed that about 40% of the cancer patients survived five years or more after the initiation of the regimen....
> 
> Interestingly, Dr. Hoffer's regimen is remarkably similar to that recommended by Dr. Kedar Prasad of the University of Colorado and his colleagues, who advocate the use of a combination of B vitamins, large doses of calcium ascorbate (vitamin C), vitamin E, and beta-carotene for cancer patients undergoing either chemotherapy or radiation. Dr. Prasad acknowledges the accumulation of antioxidant vitamins in cancer cells, but argues that this has favorable biochemical effects, including the inhibition of oncogenes and the induction of factors that inhibit cell growth, favor differentation, or induce apoptosis (programmed cell death).


http://lpi.oregonstate.edu/s-s00/vitaminc.html


NIH says this:



> Quote:
> While diets high in fruits and vegetables rich in beta-carotene have been shown to potentially reduce the incidence of certain cancers, results from randomized controlled trials with oral supplements do not support this claim. There is some concern that beta-carotene metabolites with pharmacological activity can accumulate and potentially have cancer-causing (carcinogenic) effects. A higher, statistically significant incidence of lung cancer in male smokers who took beta-carotene supplements has been discovered. Beta-carotene/vitamin A supplements may have an adverse effect on the incidence of lung cancer and on the risk of death in smokers and asbestos exposed people or in those who ingest significant amounts of alcohol. In addition, high-dose antioxidants theoretically may interfere with the activity of some chemotherapy drugs or radiation therapy. Therefore, individuals undergoing cancer treatment should speak with their oncologist if they are taking or considering the use of high dose antioxidants. *Beta-carotene in the amounts normally found in food does not appear to have this adverse effect. *


So, no harm, no foul with respect to Beta Carotene, according to NIH. 

Be aware that the American Cancer Society says:



> Quote:
> 
> Overall impact on health
> 
> A 2007 review of 68 studies of the antioxidant vitamin supplements concluded that people taking beta carotene or vitamin A supplements had a shorter life expectancy than those who did not take these supplements.
> 
> Cancer prevention in people at increased risk
> 
> Retinoids (especially synthetic retinoids that are more potent than natural vitamin A) have shown some ability ti reverse pre-malignancies in the cervix, mouth, throat, and skin. They also may have prevent new tumors in people who have already been treated for these forms of cancer. However, further clinical research is needed. Several clinical trials involving retinoids have been completed and others are now going on.
> 
> Cancer treatment
> 
> Retinoids are not currently used as a cancer treatment except in one notable case. A relatively rare type of leukemia, promyelocytic leukemia, often responds to a combination of retinoic acid (a retinoid) and chemotherapy. Patients with this form of leukemia receive high doses of retinoic acid under the supervision of a hematologist/oncologist, but use of nonprescription vitamin A supplements or dietary changes intended to increase intake of this vitamin do not have a role in treating promyelocytic leukemia.
> 
> Studies of other cancers such as lung cancer, head and neck cancer, and melanoma (a serious type of skin cancer) found that vitamin A supplements are not helpful. In addition, some oncologists are concerned that vitamin A and other vitamins that act as antioxidants may make chemotherapy and radiation therapy less effective when taken during the course of treatment. For this reason, many oncologists recommend that their patients not take such antioxidant supplements until their treatment is complete.


http://www.cancer.org/docroot/ETO/content/ETO_5_3X_Vitamin_A.asp?sitearea=ETO

Again, seems to me they're speaking mostly about synthetic or animal forms of vitamin A, which isn't what we're talking about. 

Are Kramer's BUN and Creatinine numbers good? Billinghurst, DVM suggests lowering vitamin A consumption in dogs that have renal issues. That might be my one concern. But if his kidney numbers are good, I like sweet potatoes. They have all sorts of good stuff, and they're yummy. Put some real butter on them for extra calories. 

And make yourself one. With real butter, of course.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Glad to hear that Kramer is improving! Wow! That means you're an excellent cook and excellent caretaker Jean!









I'm a big fan of sweet potatoes. Chama has been getting a spoonful in her food every meal lately. 

The tumor plus the prednisone is probably why he's feeling hungry and losing weight. Plus with the cold he's burning even more calories. How many meals a day is he getting now?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Wow that is great news for you guys! Keep it up Kramer!


----------



## BJDimock

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

We have been layed up a while with injuries. The Ct paq delegates send King Kramer many healing thoughts and many happy days ahead of him.
They're rooting for their leader!


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Just re-reading prior posts again... I like aloe (I had a friend that sold aloe products in every combination -- one of those "aloe cures all" lines, kind of like Amway. And I swear, I think it does!). 

But aloe can cause diarrhea. Start with very small doses. 

And what's that about "these relatively young sweeties"?







Zamboni will tolerate midlife dalliances, _ provided that _ His Majesty's loyalties remain steadfastly with his queen.


----------



## Mandalay

I had, apparently, completely missed this entire thread. I came across it tonight and read it in its entirety to catch up.

Jean, I am so sorry that you and Kramer are having to go through this. How terrible. 

I do think its great that things seem to be looking up for him (and, in turn, for you). I will keep the both of you in my thoughts.


----------



## Mandalay

I had, apparently, completely missed this entire thread. I came across it tonight and read it in its entirety to catch up.

Jean, I am so sorry that you and Kramer are having to go through this. How terrible. 

I do think its great that things seem to be looking up for him (and, in turn, for you). I will keep the both of you in my thoughts.


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Good morning dahhhling







Gracie, one of your "young sweeties" is sending you slurps and ear scratchies!!!







How about baby food? Gracie's had an upset tummy and is swearing by the stuff!! I bought plain chicken and also chicken and sweet potato. Wonderful for hiding her medicine! Hope you have a wonderful day. It's snowing here in Central NJ so Gracie will go have a King sized romp for you, friends.


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Good morning Jean and all,

I trust the night was peaceful and that recreation can take place inside.

Please, everybody take it easy and take care of each other,

Mary Jane


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Yes, we are staying in-it's pretty chilly today! Only one meeting and then a trip to the store to get some sweet taters! Thanks for all the info. They seem like they are pretty good and with butter...what isn't? Ava once ate a stick of butter... 

What about maple sauce?









Our ride yesterday to the park was nice, but there are no good places to walk around without killing either me or him-his poor little tooties froze and I had to help him back to the car. Mariele was with us-and even she had problems. So he went home and he had his new good meal which is steak, eggs, and brown rice cooked and then fried in the steak "juice" for flavor, plus some turmeric in the eggs. He likes! 

And I had...a peanut butter sandwich!







He is definitely eating better than us, right? He will let me have a sandwich steak...but watches me eat it...

Thanks, Patti and Ruq-reassurances are enjoyed! 

Oatmeal! Hmmm....he just got an adequan shot so I am hoping that he could eat some bad stuff. I am giving him as much as he wants now-he stops when he's had enough and saves it for later. Unless...scallops! 

Ruth-he is eating many meals a day, depending on the day-I'd say...5 or so. Sometimes more. And some treats...and of course, the poundcake, which I had cut down, but then he started searching his food for meds, so I had to go back to the cake. 

Thanks BJD and Mandalay-we are lucky and blessed that this is a continuing thread to be found. 

Thank you all for all the good information, hugs and kisses from his girlfriends (let's admit it-but yes, he is of course loyal to the queen). 

I appreciate it-Kramer appreciates it. It's sunny out-hoping it stays out til I get back! 

Also, be sure to check on Miss Mya who is having surgery today-in the health section. And hoping Max is doing well, too. There are also two relatively new posters in the health section with senior dogs with cancer, too.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANYes, we are staying in-it's pretty chilly today.


Same here especially since schools are closed which means no work for "moi."
Yesterday afternoon I shoveled a giant circular path in the yard for Sean as his paws freeze rather quickly, not sure if that's a side effect of the cyclosporine or not. He really appreciated it since he was doing the two-step running back and forth on the path.









As for oatmeal, that is my all time favorite winter comfort food. I can eat it anytime of day plus it is soooooo good w/brown sugar. Sending special thoughts to Kramer and you plus a warm hug.


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Jean, you are doing such a great job with and for King Kramer! Grimmi and I send good vibes his way and yours. Do you have a next vet appointment scheduled for a re-recheck?

Grimmi yammers: "Long Live Da King!"









Patti says: We love you, HRH King Kramer







and Jean!









Prayers and good vibes still being sent from the chilly wooded mountains and valleys here..


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Just checking in on his highness and his underlings today. How are things going in the frigid cold temperatures? Sending love, hugs, slurps and ear scratchies your way


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Grimmi wanna be da official court jester.. but mebbe Bruno gots dat job??

Here's hoping for yet another GOOD DAY for the beloved HRH Kramer out at the Jeanspackistan royal kingdom! Good vibes and prayers being send for happy poundcake experiences and steak-n-eggs successes. We are wishing His Highness well!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Our next vet appointment is on Tuesday morning. 

I think Grimm and Mario would have a good time together being jesters! Bruno is silly for me-but not for the other dogs as much. Though sometimes they can get him to be a silly for them-the girls flirt with him until he gives in. Mario however, I feel like he and Grimm would just be total goobers together-the boys in the ham radio club looking at old National Geographics together!









So poor Kramer has to be sick during this really bad cold snap, and with this awful snow and ice. Normally I love it, but I am wondering if he didn't hurt himself a little-sliding, getting stuck, etc. I think I am HOPING that his back hurts because that is better than the alternative-that his hind limb weakness is due to the tumor. Or it could be a combo of both. It's not like he's dragging himself-he can walk okay, it's getting down and standing where he starts to sag. If he wasn't such a stress case at a vet office, I would take him for acupuncture, I think, but boy that really takes it out of him to go there. I am continuing the Reiki and will ask her to work on those areas. 

He and I also had difficulty sleeping last night. That's the first time for that for him. I need to remember to treat him like a baby-hungry, thirsty, potties, pain. Anyway, after water and peeing he did go to sleep. So did I. He had some Arby's when he got up and has had his pills in some other food. I think we might go somewhere today-just for a ride and maybe a walk around a parking lot that is clear or something. 

Crazy thought-his quality of life seems good right now (knock wood) and I am seeing the thing that seems to be a bother to him is that hind end sagging/discomfort/using his energy on that. Would it be crazy to get him a wheelchair? http://handicappedpets.biz/www/pet-produ...heelchairs.html these Walkin Wheels ones are compact, seem sturdy and ship fast. I would have to check to see that the belly band didn't press on his tumor area of course. You can send it back with a partial refund. 

I know his prognosis is poor and who knows if he would use it (though I tend to think he would see it like he does those cone collars-he loves those) so I am struggling because I am not sure it would add quality or if it would just be an annoyance. 

So could you all answer that?


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Well, he is an independent cuss and it might help him get around on his own? or he would just prefer his servant assist him







Can you have the acupuncture done at home? I wish I had a crystal ball (as all of us do) to tell you what is the right decision Jean. Really, only you know. Could his hind end be due to the cold? Does he have boots? I think this is the last of the brutal days - at least in NJ - we're due to get into the 30's tomorrow. Have a good day - let the king lay in the sun of a window to warm himself


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Jean That is a tough call. I know that my old guy Apache would have never tolerated the wheel chair, he would barely let me help on one step. The only thing I could do was to be there to help balance, if I did more, he would just lock up and give me "The Look". He was I will do this MYSELF, I will not be a cripple/burden, don't you dare try to help. 

Val


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

I don't know about the wheelchair...would he accept it or would he be annoyed with it?

Chama has been more stiff than usual lately and I think it's because of the bitter cold and the extra effort it takes for her to walk right now. We have continued our daily walks but we've only done 2 a day instead of 3 because of her mobility and her freezing paws. Sometimes we walk in the street and she is absolutely thrilled to be able to move freely so I think taking him somewhere with sidewalks or a clear area is a great idea.


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Really hard to say with the chair idea, Jean. He may prefer not having to adjust to a new contraption, and might just be annoyed by it?







Maybe he feels in control now, and might not if some new gadget is there attached to him that he has to adjust to?







He seems so happy to be independant, even if he cannot do as much as he used to. I myself would be worried about any pressure on his middle. I might let Kramer tell me how much strolling is enough for him. He himself really doesn't seem to be upset about any slight loss in the hind end! In all his pictures, he seems so HAPPY, Jean.







You are doing SUCH a great job with him! And yet again, who knows, he may accept the wheelchair no problem? You know HRH the best!

Sending good vibes Kramer's way. May The King







do super and feel great. He is absolutely an inspiration. Stubborn, wise, in charge-- who couldn't LOVE such a tuffy?? HRH Kramer has such a huge following!!

Grimmi sends doofy giggle-snorts to Mario, wants to go shop online with him for crazy jester hats that make honk-and squeak noises!


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

It's the real world and Kramer is ailing-so it's his right to have a bad day. Judging from my vast experience with two dogs (!), some dogs like body work-massage-stroking-whatever and some don't. If Kramer does, can you try a hot water bottle (I'm afraid of a heating pad for him) or maybe towels that you heat for a while in the dryer. The warmth works for my arthritis.

It's cruel cold-so everybody stay in one room-the body heat alone should be comforting.

take care,
MJ


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Angelina says she loves Kramer's new pictures and sends him (and mom) big hugs, kisses and borks


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

I'm always rather amazed at the things my dogs learn to tolerate. (Boots, no.







) But other stuff, yeah. It seems to me that the more varied a dog's life experiences have been, the more open he is to accepting new experiences. Kramer's life has been a plethora of new experiences. I would give it a try. He accepted his harness pretty easily, didn't he? 

Can you rent one first, or buy one with a 30-day no-questions asked return policy, or something like that? 

Zamboni has her first underwater treadmill appointment next week. I'll let you know how she accepts that. She's almost as independent and stubborn (gasp! did I just say that?) as Kramer. So I can let you know if that's a hit or not. Sometimes, they like things we never expect them too, as if they're almost saying "it's about time you did this for me, silly human!"







Sometimes, not. But how do we know if we don't try?


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

gosh the shepster has been having a really hard time getting up too. once he's up he seems to motor along okay...it's got to be this bitter cold weather. sending lotsa good vibes to all at jeanspackistan. stay warm!


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Sorry to hear that Kramer is having a tougher time with his mobility. Wish I had some clever suggestion







I hope it's just temporary and that he bounces back from that soon. Massages?

It's times like this I am glad I don't have to deal with that severe cold. DH hates the fact that we don't get snow though.

Give Kramer some extra ear skritches from us, and throw in an extra stretch down by that sacrum area from me


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Thanks everyone. You are all so good. 

Val and Mary Jane have tried to tell me that sometimes we have bad days. And Friday was not his best day, but yesterday was much better. I need to detach a little from the constant monitoring. I do wonder though if his good days correspond with Reiki days....

I think that everyone also saying about this bitter cold is right-and the poor guy is peeing on his feet because he's peeing on the sidewalk, and it just runs like a river. Then I would imagine his paws freeze faster! Poor Chama, and all our other older babies too. 

You are right about the body heat with all of them in one room! 

I am still keeping the cart in the back of my mind-but hoping this heat wave-it's 20 right now-is going to help. Plus I looked around and thought where the heck could we even go in this tundra-wheelchair or no!

I do wonder whether he would zoom off, with that freedom, or be traumatized by the contraption. I wish they did have rentals available. 

I decided to up the tramadol a little. So he's going to get 2.5 a day, rotating it so that the half happens at different times-the one vet I talked to yesterday recommended doing it that way, so that he's not always getting a full one am and pm. That seemed to help, too. 

Then, I ordered in last night-and got him a slice of pizza. He only had part of it so far, but that was quite the treat! The funny part was after I called, I realized the sidewalk is covered in pee stained snow, so I guess the delivery person knows I have a dog. Or thinks I have a serious issue! 

Today is the one year mark of the night he bloated. 

I am very grateful. 

PS-forgot! BORK!


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> Today is the one year mark of the night he bloated.
> 
> I am very grateful.


Thanks for reminding us all to keep things in perspective. Live in the moment-right? What can we possibly do when the moments run out. I guess being in the moment means to stop obsessing about what ifs and listen to quiet breathing. I was about to say more but that's what I mean-listen to quiet breathing.

all the best,
MJ


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Jean I really think Kramer is mad at me for moving his thread out of the Senior section. He is telling me that he will go when he is darn good and ready to go and he isn't ready to go yet. So Tell Kramer that if I could get every dog pissed at me for moving their thread and they would fight to prove me wrong I would move every one of them.







And I would celebrate each and every day that they are mad at me.


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

And Val... he would like his thread moved back please -- to the senior section, where all of his good friends are.
















(I inseted the word "please" on my own accord. I imagine Kramer might just snorf a little for effect. Yeah! So do it because I, Kramer, want it!







)

That is how the world is supposed to work, isn't it?


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

And Jean and Kramer, to you and your one year anniversary!









What's the appropriate gift for a one year bloat anniversary anyhow? Big chunks of meat (per Purdue's recommendations)? Gas-X? I never can remember.


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Happy 1 year anniversary, Kramer. I think Kramer is taking this chance to kinda flip the vets the "doggie bird" or at least sticking his tongue out at them because they did not think he had very much of a chance of going home a year ago.


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Happy Anniversary Kramer!! I too, think this thread should be moved back to the senior secton. Theres a wealth of info here that might help other seniors as well. 
Hugs and prayers sent to Jean and Kramer.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

I have been reading every post but really have nothing to add except























Hang in there Kramer!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Wow, can't believe it's been a year!!!!! Way to go, Kramer! You keep giving your mom a run for her money...in more ways than one!









Hope he's enjoying the warmer weather and that you've shoveled out a nice path for him. Chama has figure 8 paths all over my backyard but my backyard is much smaller than yours!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*








Do NOT tell him what to do!







Thanks for engaging his opposition reflex! 

He's so Frank Sinatra-I did it my way. 

That night a year ago, trying to run away from the tech and the vet when they took him off the table-minutes after SURGERY-then trying to push his vet out of the way so he could run out of the kennel. I wish I had Kramer's cujones! (should I say that-is that a bad word? edit me if needed!)

I still can't believe it was a year. At about 9 last night we (I) did a little dance-he and the cats giving me a look of disgust. I have no idea how long he can hold out, but he's doing his best. 

The warmer weather is helping for sure. This morning he was able to poop outside easily and you could see that he felt better because of that. 

Yesterday we took a big long nap and then the poor guy wasn't tired last night, and he was freaking me out (not on purpose-I have a very low freak out level at this point) because he could not settle. He got a meal, the rest of his piece of pizza, water, potties, but he wasn't tired. Today, I am not sure about him, but I am ready to go to bed. 

I actually have to go to the vet office though-he is out of his pred and tramadol-and even though his appt. is tomorrow I don't want to delay a dose, or if he ruins a pill...

Thanks to you all!


----------



## kshort

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*



> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomAnd Val... he would like his thread moved back please -- to the senior section, where all of his good friends are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I inseted the word "please" on my own accord. I imagine Kramer might just snorf a little for effect. Yeah! So do it because I, Kramer, want it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


YES, YES, YES!!! I hate that this thread is in this section, and we all vote to move it to a more appropriate forum for HRH - please, we're begging!







Jean, Murphy REALLY doesn't want her senior friend hanging out here...


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANThis morning he was able to poop outside easily and you could see that he felt better because of that.


He's such a guy.








Glad Kramer is in good spirits today.


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

I don't care where this thread is as long as there is new news about Kramer (OK, good or neutral new news).

Get some rest everybody-Kramer has some medical tests to pass
(wood knocked).

MJ


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

We're keeping HRH Kramer in our thoughts and prayers! I also wish this were in the senior section. Kramer is such a strong spirit, a tough cookie, a real inspiration. I hope he is enjoying a bison steak with eggs or some other gourmet delight to whet his appetite for his covert-med-poundake desserts! Grimmi sends echoing, warbling yodels of admiration across the deep snowy Bavarian valleys, in the direction of HRH's kingly empire! Consider that prayers are being sent, and Kramer (and Jean, you too!) are in our thoughts and prayers. Living life HIS way-- long live HRH Kramer!


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Kramer....road trip pictures*

Just stopping by to see how Kramer appointment went. He had one today, right? 

Glad to hear he is still freaking you out with all his gusto. GO Kramer!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

Knocked wood appreciated!

I am afraid to jinx anything with a move.







I even wore the same sweater to the vet office today that I've worn the past two weeks...so I am not going to say either way where his thread should be! He does love his senior friends.









He is such a guy! He let out a good burp today at the vet office and looked around like ahhhhh...nice. 

I would love an audiotape of Grimm's yodels. He could be a YouTube sensation (I guess that's video?). His love is appreciated. 

Yes, he did have his appointment today-thank you. 

Okay...good news again...his hematocrit is up to 32. Yes, not as breathtaking as last week's increase, but an increase!







Again, they were happy it did not go down. I am looking around a bit to see if there is anything else I could be doing, but his vet said to continue to do the same. He also said we could lower his pred dose, and surprise surprise-even though I dislike pred, I was scared to! I will wait a little to see...something. His weight is back up to 54 pounds-do dogs get puffy from pred too? 

Especially after reading the bloat poll thread I am glad I brought the vet office a cake today! To celebrate the year we've had since his bloat surgery, plus his soon to be sweet 16. Again, not wanting to jinx anything because you have to order the cake in advance, I just had a very simple message written on it. 

And Kramer, who generally has a small conniption at the vet, ate up the attention and the cake thanks like he was the one being inaugarated today! (he did wear his Obama/Biden button) All the ladies told him he was quite the stud muffin (exact words) in his day, and gave him pets and treats. Bella was with him-she was probably thinking I'll get you witches, talking to him like that! But he had a good day, got his free exam and nail trim (nice-we are very lucky/blessed to have such a kind vet and vet office), good results, and we went home, where he is now napping in front of the TV, like any old guy should be! 

Thanks everyone! 

Oh-the cake! Wegmans-









Close up of HRH now (this fall) and 14 years ago:









And the other day.


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

Awww what a lovely cake. Of course, how could it not be with His Royal Countenance on it!

Glad to hear his levels are up again. But, most importantly, I'm glad Kramer is still having more good days than bad.


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

I tend to hold my breath when reading Jean's posts in this thread.

OK, big exhalation right now. Now I'll just worry about what Mrs. Obama will wear tonight. 

I'll resume worrying about Kramer later.

truly-all the best.
Mary Jane


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

Jean I am afraid to jinx the good things happening with King Kramer by moving his thread. I just want to keep him fighting to prove me wrong.

I am so glad to hear that his hematocrit is up again. That is great.

I love the cake.

Val


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Kramer....vet update*








Love the new picture - looks like he is smiling at all of us







Glad there was more good news today


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

YAY YAY YAAAYYY!!! (Grimmi yodeling in the background!!) Awesome hematocrit increase yet again! Kramer must be astounding that vet office for sure! Jean, I love the cake! Look at his picture taken the other day.. he really seems to be smiling!

Not sure if pred makes dogs puffy like people?But, I would think that since his appetite has been good, that is a great sign. How is he eating? Anything new with the back legs/mobility? I am praying for good days for HRH. May he be feeling his oats and issuing Kramerian mandates! Long live The King!!

Prayers, just cuz, being sent! Wood knocked, yodels..uh.. warbled! WE LOVE YOU KING KRAMER!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

Oh that is fabulous news!!!!! And the cake is wonderful!!!! 

Keep on trucking big guy!!!


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

Of COURSE Kramer would be feeling well today! This is change we can believe in, right?









Keep it up, Kramer!









Please give Kramer a kiss for me, tell him thanks for making a good day even better.









And I love that sweater on you!







Be sure to wear it often!


----------



## kshort

*Re: Kramer....vet update*



> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerJean I am afraid to jinx the good things happening with King Kramer by moving his thread. I just want to keep him fighting to prove me wrong.
> 
> Val


After mouthing off above and begging to have his thread moved, I agree completely. I'm superstitious and Val's words are perfect!!! We'll just ignore the forum this is in - no big deal! Great news on the vet visit and the cake is beautiful. "Stud muffin" - that's a blast from the past, but it describes him perfectly!


----------



## LuvourGSDs

*Re: Kramer....vet update*



JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Oh-the cake! Wegmans-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's wonderful..............tears again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry you are going through this. It's just a part of life, but hurts like heck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Kramer & hang in there boy, sweet 16 is around the corner.


----------



## valleydog

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

good old boy, hooray!


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

I totally ignore which section this is in. 

I am just happy to come here to get my Kramer fix!









LOVE the cake! That is SO cool. Do not know how you do it, how do you have time to think of the vet's office, order the cake, etc. You amaze me!









SO, glad the vet visit went well!! 

I do think the pred. makes them puffy. It did with my Thandie. Glad he will be weaned off, hate the stuff! 

Cute how he was proud of his burb!!


----------



## GunnersMom

*Re: Kramer....vet update*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANAnd Kramer, who generally has a small conniption at the vet, ate up the attention and the cake thanks like he was the one being inaugarated today! (he did wear his Obama/Biden button) All the ladies told him he was quite the stud muffin (exact words) in his day, and gave him pets and treats. Bella was with him-she was probably thinking I'll get you witches, talking to him like that! But he had a good day, got his free exam and nail trim (nice-we are very lucky/blessed to have such a kind vet and vet office), good results, and we went home, where he is now napping in front of the TV, like any old guy should be!


Kramer is STILL quite the stud muffin - just look at that face!
I'm so happy to hear that he's doing well.


----------



## Mandalay

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

I came back to check on Kramer...he has quite a following here!! He should consider blogging!

I'm glad he is as well as can be. I hope that, when I enter my seniorhood, I have someone to take as good of care of me as he gets from you, Jean.


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Kramer....vet update*








What awesome news and such a WAY kewl cake. 

I have to bet that Kramers theme song for life could be summed up I *DO* it "My Way!"








To Jean and Kramer "gotta prove them all wrong"


----------



## Kay13411

*Re: Kramer....vet update*






















What great news, keep up the good work. 

The cake looks awesome almost a shame to cut into it, would take me all of about 2 minutes. I love junk food.


----------



## Qyn

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

Just wonderful news for the "stud-muffin".


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer....Wednesday*

I think he is smiling at all of you-thank you all. I truly believe he feels the love. I know (well, I don't really know, I guess) he is liking all the Reiki. A Kramer blog is such a cool idea-I guess this is kind of what this is! I don't know how to blog. 

He really does seem...well...knock on wood! His attitude is generally upbeat-as upbeat as a serious kind of guy can be. And his cute-ittude is unbelievable. He was watching me make his breakfast-tilapia and eggs







with the biggest eyes. 

Yes, Patti, he is still getting his nice meals. I am glad I got that new pressure cooker-he's been eating so much, and so much meat, that I need something that will cook less expensive cuts all nice and soft. Kramer is now on a budget! And lucky for me Wegmans had a big sale on their club packs-so I got about 10 pounds of meat and chicken when Ava, Anna and I went to pick up the cake. Then I only had to worry that the girls would eat it all on the way home! I am trying to keep with those heme foods. 

His hind legs are seemingly a little better. They still sag when he is standing for long periods-which he will do because darnitall, he's always stood up as long as he's wanted! And he sort of wants to go out walking, but does not want to do it for very long because of the bitter cold. Unless of course, it's on a beach during a winter snow warning...







But that was warmer than this bone chilling stuff. 

I am glad that we are all on the jinx plan here.







You guys are the best!

Stud Muffin-blast from the past!







We are a rural people, Kris.







Are there new phrases? Cat's meow? Hotsy totsy?







Sorry, cracking myself up. You are right though-and that is very funny-it is an older phrase. 

"It's just a part of life, but hurts like heck." Boy, that's so true-for everyone/everything we treasure. 

Daisy-I am glad my bit o'OCD kicks in for good sometimes. Othertimes it just makes me go in circles! 

Emily-that is so sweet to say and I hope that is true for all creatures in need. 

http://www.lyricsfreak.com/f/frank+sinatra/my+way_20056378.html HA-very cool! It is Kramer. The qualities that could infuriate me when he was young-just totally blowing me off, doing what he wanted, flipping me the paw-give him this toughness. 

Kay-you and me both-those balloons are extra good!







I got one of their mini cakes for Kramer and me. He gets tiny tastes...ummm...it's not good for him. 

He is waiting for his beef stew to cook. And for me to tell him how great he is-he was all puffed up all day yesterday after his vet visit and the adoration. I think I had better take him somewhere tomorrow if it's warm enough, where he can encounter people who will be asked to fawn over him. 

Oh-he is getting those hivite drops. Would his senior vitamin on top of that be bad? 

He gets this 2x a day:
Guaranteed analysis per 1ml (1 dropperful) Vitamin A (min)...8145 IU, Vitamin D (min)...812 IU, Vitamin E (min)...1.7 IU, Thiamine (Vit. B1) (min)...1.8mg, Riboflavin (Vit. B2) (min)...0.54mg, Pyridoxine (Vit. B6) (min)...0.9mcg, Cyanocobalamin (Vit. B12) (min)...0.42mcg, Menadione (Vit. K) (min)...5.0mcg, Niacinamide (min)...8.1mg, D-Panthenol (min)...3.4mg, Iron (min)..(0.27%)...2.7mg, Copper (min)..(0.004%)...44.0mcg

This is his vitamin:
http://www.vetriscience.com/canine-plus-senior.php

I would love for his PCV to get into the normal range. I am not even sure if that's possible-you use red cells up right, so you have to "over produce" to build? 

I would totally love to take a Science Class for Pet Lovers if it were offered! 

Thanks again. You help to keep us both feeling better!


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

I love checking in and reading the positive news. I agree Jean and Val, I think that Kramer in this section now, gives him a bit of extra fighting spirit!!

I don't know about the RBC questions -- they confuse me too, cuz Indy has weird numbers on the opposite end of the scale.

Great cake -- my furkids now want to know why I don't do that for them?????


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

Thanks so much Jean, I got my fix of Kramer (GOOD!) news today.

Whether it's good, bad, or indifferent news- it's great that you take the time to tell us. This thread is the most life-affirming thing I have read in a long time.

take care,
MJ


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

I love the Before and now side by side. In his butt kicking days he looks more GSD, now in his everyone should admire the handsome old gent he looks more Husky.

Jean, since he is still making progress on the H value I would ask the Vet before adding any more Vitamins. Since he is still gaining even showly now is good. If you give his body too many vitamins to deal with he might go the other direction in some other value. I believe too much of a good thing can be bad. Right now he sounds so nice and stable I wouldn't mess with it. 

As far as not standing for long periods of time, goodness woman, I hope you are around when you are 112+ years old and hopefully someone will contact you and ask you how long you can stand, not sure I will be around thenbut maybe some ofour really young members could ask ya.

Val


----------



## kshort

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

Jean,
Murphy's back legs also sag when she's standing. Once she starts walking, then she's perfectly upright again and the girl can still run! When she's eating, her legs sag to the point that she finally sits down to eat. But this darn cold weather sure doesn't help those old joints in these pups. Look forward to continued good news on Kramer!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

*Re: Kramer....vet update*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANAnd Kramer, who generally has a small conniption at the vet, ate up the attention and the cake thanks like he was the one being inaugarated today! (he did wear his Obama/Biden button)


Maybe the pin brought him good luck.







As long as he's feeling better and enjoying his bon appetit that's all that counts. Keep up the good news.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

Oh crap on a stick--I missed Kramer's party!!!!!!









Glad that you treated his royal highness (and yourself!) to a cake. You both deserved it! I'm also glad to hear that he's doing so well. You obviously are a skilled canine chef! 

Chama sends him a growl and Rafi sends a big sloppy kiss. Cleo was not interested in hearing about Kramer but she has been eating a lot of exotic fish herself lately so she did perk up a bit at that point in the story.









I hope he continues to have good days! As for the sagging rear--the guy has been holding his butt up for 15 years now...what do you want from him?


----------



## luvmysheps

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

Jean,
I can't believe I missed this thread. I am so sorry you are going through this. 

But Kramer keeps on amazing you with his perseverance. Hope all continues to go well for him.


----------



## Katerlena

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

I always peek on this thread to see how King Kramer of Pakistania is doing and hope he continues to have many more happy days filled with scallops and pound cake and long jaunts to his favorite haunts.

In his young days he looks devilishly handsome like a James Dean or Steve McQueen "bad boy" but I like his present look better, very debonair and distinguished like a Sean Connery or Harrison Ford (although it sounds like Mr. Kramer still has his devilish days!)


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

Just checking in on HRH Kramer-- he has such a huge fan following of his loyal, royal subjects! International, even! Here is hoping for more good days, great appetite, and that his mobility stabilizes. I bet the warmer weather will feel good to him! 

YAY that the pressure cooker is doing a great job of HRH's cuts of meat! They really do get nice and tender with the pressure cooker. I love that they remain really juicy, too, with of course more of the vitamins and minerals preserved than normal cooking methods. 

Jean, since I don't have wise answers to many of your questions, can you ever do a quick phone consult with your vet? Have a list handy, get through it together on the phone? Write down answers? Or, do you kinda feel that the vet wouldn't be the best source of info for these details? You really are taking such GREAT care of Kramer, I bet the vet is just as astounded by his kingly successes as we all are. But then, he *is* HRH King Kramer!









Love Kramer, love YOU Jean! Hang in there, know that prayers and good thoughts are beaming to Kramer from across the miles.

PS-- Any luck on getting any home accupuncture possibilities?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer....vet update*








I guess I need to let it go on the sagging rear end! It's true-he doesn't ask me about my lesser lung capacity-I need to give him a little break on his hind end! I didn't realize it was so common. I've never had an ancient dog before! Great and funny comments on this topic! 

Yeah, I've asked his vet and he says just keep doing the same thing, but I am a tinkerer who can't leave things alone so of course I am looking around like...what else can we try...but I agree-those hi vites are pretty intense and I might be asking for trouble. Then again, the senior vitamin is more of a multi...well, at least my analysis paralysis keeps him safe from me! 

No home acupuncture but he's getting lots of Reiki. Anyone know about chelation? http://www.holisticonline.com/Chelation/hol_chelation.htm I was looking here to see what color (green) might benefit him (hey, whatever) and saw that. I need to work though, and won't be able to read it until tonight. Not like in the very serious sense-actual treatment-but the way they described getting the most of your iron...I am trying to do things that won't have a negative impact and might have a positive one. 

Thank you Shirley. I appreciate it. 

Sean Connery! Yeah-like the one that Will Ferrell did on SNL in Celebrity Jeopardy! Feisty!







I love these celebrity comparisons!

Poor Kramer-on Wednesday he wanted to go in the back yard. I took him around the side to the gate and let him in-but when he was done he started to go up the deck stairs to go in. There are 4 steps-and no backs on the steps-I hate those steps-he slipped and fell backwards, on to his back, with his little legs stuck there-somehow I did this support, pull maneuver and got him out and he hopped up-but it scared both of us. After though he seemed to be trying to be macho and that didn't bother me kind of thing, and was walking around the house a lot kind of puffed up. Like don't worry, I am fine. Meanwhile I was







but had to go with what he was telling me. 

Forgot-before doing that-we had a little fun-I was chasing him around the yard with his coat (walk chase) and he was trying to ignore me-you could see him hearing/seeing me and not paying attention. So it was a good experience overall!

Next morning on his way out of the house, he stumbled going down the step, half fell, picked himself up and launched himself off the porch step into the bush-but he made it. 

It's like he gets mad! KNOCK WOOD HEAVILY, he seems okay. And is walking okay. 

I am being more careful with him on any steps now-he thinks he can do more than his body can, I am guessing. And I think this is more related to age, than other stuff. 

But yesterday he was sweet and adorable, greeting me when I got home from a meeting, even more happily greeting me when he realized I brought home cheeseburgers for him and just being Kramer. He gets tired around 7pm but he honestly doesn't sleep enough during the day-I think an old dog should be sleeping like what? 18 hours? I have no idea, but he has to keep an eye on things. It's better to burn out than it is to rust.









Thanks so much for all the help and support. And laughs. Good to laugh!


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Kramer....vet update*



> Originally Posted By: KaterI always peek on this thread to see how King Kramer of Pakistania is doing and hope he continues to have many more happy days filled with scallops and pound cake and long jaunts to his favorite haunts.
> 
> In his young days he looks devilishly handsome like a James Dean or Steve McQueen "bad boy" but I like his present look better, very debonair and distinguished like a Sean Connery or Harrison Ford (although it sounds like Mr. Kramer still has his devilish days!)



I agree with this too Sara! 









That is SO FUNNY Jean, saying he is the Sean Connery on the SNL Jepordy!!







I love that skit!!!










OMG!! ON THE FALL!! That would freak me out too!! I have not been around a senior dog since I was a kid. So, I really do not know a whole lot. 
It seems like it is like people. Different for eveyone, it is their personality. He seems like some elderly people I have known...stubborn (in a good way







)....and independent...I can do it myself, I can take care of myself...no I will not leave my house. God bless em' At least he is confident enough to try these things...he knows you are right there.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

YES-he needs a life alert bracelet because he would be one that would not leave his house. Today he got stuck in his bed (it's kennel size but something happened where he just kind of splatted) and I think that scared him too, but then he wanted to go out and walk it off. I need to get a better setup on the floor and with his dishes. I am always like holy moly we are going to pop that thing when this stuff happens. 

I love that skit too. Trebec! And saying the dirty words and getting that look on his face-so Kramer! 
http://wpcontent.answers.com/wikipedia/e...s_Relations.png

I forgot to ask one other question. 

I have to go to a conference in February.







3 days I think...yes...

I am going to take I think 3 dogs to the vet office for boarding to make it easier on my mother. They asked about the bordatella vaccine, which I never give. It's kind of a requirement 2 weeks prior and I was going to refuse it anyway. 

But then I thought-what if those dogs bring something back to Kramer? Not that he can't pick it up on his weekly trip there, but they'd be in the back with sick dogs. It's the only place locally I would let them go to and even then I am panicking. But that's a whole nother set of neuroses!

Anyway, I am thinking instead of that vaccine-could I put them on a prophylactic dose of antibiotic? For a couple of days before, while they are there and a couple of days after. Would that be just as effective? I need to call the vet of course, but wanted some input before I did!


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Kramer....vet update*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> I am being more careful with him on any steps now-he thinks he can do more than his body can, I am guessing. And I think this is more related to age


Please don't remind me. Those two flights down for Wolf's first walk at dawn are a little challenging. I'm stiff and he's in a hurry-poor combination. Then we have the return where Wolf gallops up the stairs to breakfast-except now and then he finds himself on a step and isn't sure how to move. Then I have to lift his hindquarters-which is also some effort. Except it's an effort I prize.

Part of the warmth of this Kramer thread is how he ages but retains his essence. Can a dog be a mensch?

Mary Jane


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

<span style="color: #3333FF">Jean,which dogs are you going to board? Maybe I can help.







Oh I don't require the bordatella vaccine. </span>


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

KC says she has dibs on Mariele and Chimo claims Bella....... ohhh this wasn't a Jeanpackitani doggie vacation auction????

<Ruq reminds Chimo and KC that they need the "queens" permission first.......>

Yes they both are working on sweet talking Lakota....... I guess I know where I rank!


----------



## BJDimock

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

Jean,
Try to avoid vaccines with the King right now. Antibiotics probably wouldn't help because bordetella is a virus.
The combination of MSM and Cholodin tabs seem to help old hind ends.
Still rooting for the ruler!
Frodo, Fenna and Ilan send their warm wishes your way.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

Yeah, no vaccines. It would be harder on him than bordatella. 

I've done some oral chelation. I had a great product that I can't find anymore, but I felt GREAT. Helped that mind fog stuff and energy level. I have taken allergy shots for years (aluminum), and I had a hair analysis done that showed high levels of cadmium for some reason. 


It sounds like Kramer is very much still Kramer nowadays







, and yes, it also sounds like he is not sleeping as much as a lot of other older dogs. I guess since he is in charge, he has responsibilities.


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

I call dibs on Anna.









Glad to hear Kramer is still being Kramer.


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

I wanna snuggle Mario, and Grimmi calls dibs on Ilsa! He wants her to, you know, like, teach him more about 'TUDE!!









Checking in to see how HRH Kramer is doing, and his loyal assistant, Jean. Sending more prayers for good days as the weather gets ready to warm up, hopefully.


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

Well Jean I think most of the Packistanies are accounted for and have their sleepover arrangements made so you can do on your biz trip. 

Yeah so how is HRH and his lowly assistant doing?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer....vet update*








We have doled them all out-can you imagine the confusion and chaos for them! 

They'll be fine at the vet office-thanks though Vickie! I wouldn't subject anyone to my neuroses...

I wasn't going to give Kramer the bordatella vaccine-the three dogs going to boarding are supposed to have it. Sorry for the confusion. So my alternate is to give put them on abx (he's on abx already) so that instead of vaccinating, I prevent that way. So how does that sound before I ask my vet and he says uh...no.







I think it's logical! 

I am going to get some stuff with more MSM! 

This poor guy-he did hurt his back/legs when he fell. It just took a couple of days for the discomfort to hit. He's got the tramadol to mask it, but I am wondering...before you fall down Ruth...is it Traumeel that is a natural anti-inflammatory? Will it interact negatively with any of his Rx pills? He can't take the Metacam, which I know would help, because of the steroids (which...he needs). 

I am trying to institute more down time for him. So difficult! I am going in a little bit to one of the dollar stores to get some small quilts for him-he's needing some cushion, but if it's too high or too low, it's hard-I think a folded quilt (that can also be washed when he has an accident) will work better. Thank goodness for that harness. He would probably like a track system-with a ceiling to Kramer lift system-like traction but so that he could walk around! (not sure if anyone else is visualizing what I am thinking of!)

I took him and Ava on a little road trip/errand yesterday. He loved it-until he had to poop in the car-and started screaming because he didn't want to and I had to pull over and find a spot to let him out-and the whole time I was thinking the screaming was for another reason. Oddly, he did poop in the car, right down the hole in the paper towels I had standing up on the floor of the back seat! Quite the shot! 

Other than that, he looked out the window, enjoyed meeting new people, fell asleep in the sunshine, and had a roast beef sub with Ava. And I forgot that Ava vomits in the car-moving or not-when she eats!







Whoops!







Any other odors we'd like to add to that old car smell? 

He was really tired when we got home and actually slept, so that was good. Today he might be slightly less sore-but still you can see his hind end is not matching his front end. And today he seems to be saying huh, maybe a little rest is good for me! So that's great-a week of good rest does wonders for his back. 

OH! I forgot! I saw that there were ponies or mini-horses in a paddock with a driveway/parking lot right next to them-so we could pull in and get close enough for him to see them. He was SO excited! He has always loved horses-back when he was young I would say horse and point to which side of the car and he'd look as we'd pass by. I took him to little farms and things for him to see them and he'd be all HORSE!







HORSE! One time, I pulled up by a field, put the back (safety) window down for him to look out, and he jumped out of the window and went into the field with the horses. EEEEEEEK! That was the last time I did that. Anyway, these ponies ran right up to the car, and he got to see them-I didn't put the window down though.







I am thinking if the weather approaches something warm, we'll go horse hunting and I swear if it's spring and there's a mini pony to lease and Kramer is with me...


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

Jean maybe Kramer wants a Therapy/Mobility Pony of his V E R Y own.

Val


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

Ok, I've picked myself up from the floor now.









Sorry that Kramer pulled something.







Chama fell down the stairs the same day he hurt himself b/c her goofy brother dropped his ball down there and she tripped on it on the way down. Luckily the stairs are carpeted and she appears none the worse for the wear...although she's as stubborn as Kramer so who knows. 

Arnica works but it might be a little late now, best to use right after an injury. 

Traumeel works but might not be strong enough. 

Right now I give Chama this stuff at night and it is working really well: http://www.b-naturals.com/tashas-herbspirin-2-oz-p-49

You can give it up to three times a day, I think. 

And love the horse stories! I'm glad you found him some ponies to visit. One of the last things my silly, sweet Basu did before he died was to make friends with a horse!









And Massie loved to sneak into pastures and chase horses!







One time she came racing out and jumped into the back of the truck though because a COW started chasing her back! Ha, ha!


----------



## middleofnowhere

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

When my old geezer takes a tumble, chiropractic works it's magic. So does a topical application of Bigeloil (menthal & capsium).


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

Zamboni had a chiro appointment this Friday. She strongly advises that you find a chiropractor for Kramer -- but one that knows that you can't just crunch and push mature bones into place. One must be gentle with joints that have a lot of miles on them, have seen numerous sunrises, sunsets, and been nourished by a lot of roast beef sandwiches. 

(She said she would bite me if I used the words "old," "geriatric," or "elderly.") 

So I'm using a different vet chiropractor with even better results -- one that appreciates the longevity in some of his patients.

She was sore for about 12 hours after her appointment; now, she is bouncing around in the yard. Yes, bouncing and bounding. She spent the last several weeks sleeping under the dining room table, clearly not feeling well in our damp cold. 

Now this:









And we have snow on the ground. Hasn't phased her a bit.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

Kramer has had chiropractic. I think vet visits are very traumatic for him though. Chama definitely needs chiropractic but she gets so upset going to the vet that I really don't like putting her through it.







I think that's the same for Kramer.


----------



## middleofnowhere

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

How about having the Chiropractor meet them outside of the office? I've had chiro done in parking lots although my dogs both do OK at the vets (and one absolutley loves it.)


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

I say Jean opens up a JeansPakistan's Grub 'n Grille, serves the chiro guy some of this juicy hot bison steak and eggs, hearty rich pressure-cooker chicken stews, and melt-in-your-mouth poundcake.. with or withOUT pills. Exchange for the chiro services at home, complete with the homecooked meals! What are bison steaks with a few drifting undercoat clumps, anyway?? Shall I send some? Clumps, I mean.









Seriously.. any chance of a home visit?


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

Too bad you're not in RI - I'm pretty sure my holistic vet/chiropractor makes "farm" calls.


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

I guess every day has its own challenges, big or small. Kramer seems to insist on being himself-you know: 

"old age should rage, rage against the dying of the light".

take care,

MJ


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Kramer....vet update*








He pooped in the paper towel roll???









Kramer you are TO FUNNY. Poor baby, when ya, gotta go, ya gotta go...







I can just picture Ana pukeing, Kramer pooping, ....really sounds like one of my days....









Yes, Kramer needs a pony...more sponge cake and a home visit from a spa....







Where do I deliver the pony?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

Well, I found Kramer's assistance pony! Or mini-horse, I guess:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12750865
Isn't she adorable! I wish. Daisy, send her to WNY! 

I went with the Traumeel because I was ordering other stuff from Entirely Pets for him. http://www.entirelypets.com/hetrordr50ml..._utmk=220263961 but I am going to show it to his vet just in case. I guess this is what is in it:
Each 300 mg tablet contains: Belladonna 4X 75mg, Arnica Montana radix 3X 40mg, Aconitum napellus 3X 30mg, Chamomilla 3X, Symphytum officinale 8X 24mg each, Calendula officianalis 2X, Hamamelis virginiana 2X, Milefonium 3X, Hepar sulphurus calcaeum 8X, Mercurius solubilis 8X 15mg each, Hypericum perforatum 3X 8mg, Bellis perennis 2X, Echinacea angustifolia 2X, Echinacea purpurea 2X 6mg each.

I want to make sure none of it is stuff that will mess with his red cell production. I went a little nuts and got some Nupro, that Cetyl M stuff, Glyco-Flex III (he won't take the Synovi anymore but will take GF), this VetriScience liver stuff: http://www.entirelypets.com/gluta-dmg-ls..._utmk=162263997 and then some Transfer Factors from KV Vet-I have no idea if I'll actually use them, but they are backordered so I have time to think about it. Plus his vetriscience senior vitamin-which I will give like one a day to substitute for the other vitamin-he doesn't seem to like that. Molasses smells and taste seem to be off-putting. 

No chiropractic for Kramer!







Yes, vet visits are bad and it's too cold to be outside-plus the nearest are, in this weather, about an hour a way. But on top of that, we tried it, and while it initially helped and there was a good reaction, after that, I did not like the effect it had on him. He's part Chow-this is my thinking-they are a stiff dog, and I think that stiffness is kind of important in keeping them in their own alignment. If the weather improves to the point where I think a three hour round trip/expidition to a vet office would benefit him more than upset him, I will consider it. Until then, I am going to look at a more PT/bed rest type approach of keeping him moving alternating with a good amount of down time. Plus the supplements. And tons o' Reiki. 

If it were closer, and he was like Bruno-who loooooves the vet office, maybe...but not for now. Too much other stuff going on to think about adding that worry! 

Clumps of undercoat!







We can trade-Sable for mostly black! 

He got up last night hungry and thirsty so I gave him a pancake with butter and peanut butter. I think that was a bad idea. 

Tomorrow he goes back to the vet. Knock wood. I am just hoping we hold steady. Hoping he continues to rage as long as he is able. 

Hey, how come no one has contacted me about getting their dogs?


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

Yes, that pony Millie is TO cute. She would be perfect.









Wow, never saw ponies on Petfinder, never thought about it,









Get some rest Kramer. It is SO cold here today....I will too!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

The traumeel won't interfere with his other meds. It did work for Massie but as she got older and more arthritis, not so much. It's good to have on hand tough and should be used immediately after an injury. You can use it too (not saying you WILL, just saying you CAN).









It is windy and cold here today. Took Chama out without her jacket but she seemed ok, just happy to be out on her walk. 

If it's possible to get Kramer out for some short walks on even, non-slippery ground, that would be great, just to keep everything limber. 

Give him a big smoochie and tell him it was from me, just so he doesn't get mad at you!









And I'm voting yes on the pony b/c she could pull Kramer around in a wagon! I can see it now...


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Kramer....vet update*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> 
> Hey, how come no one has contacted me about getting their dogs?


You have my number.


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Kramer....vet update*



> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> 
> Hey, how come no one has contacted me about getting their dogs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have my number.
Click to expand...

You have mine too.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: Kramer....vet update*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> 
> 
> I took him and Ava on a little road trip/errand yesterday. He loved it-until he had to poop in the car-and started screaming because he didn't want to and I had to pull over and find a spot to let him out-and the whole time I was thinking the screaming was for another reason. Oddly, he did poop in the car, right down the hole in the paper towels I had standing up on the floor of the back seat! Quite the shot!
> 
> OH! I forgot! I saw that there were ponies or mini-horses in a paddock with a driveway/parking lot right next to them-so we could pull in and get close enough for him to see them. He was SO excited! He has always loved horses-back when he was young I would say horse and point to which side of the car and he'd look as we'd pass by. I took him to little farms and things for him to see them and he'd be all HORSE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HORSE! One time, I pulled up by a field, put the back (safety) window down for him to look out, and he jumped out of the window and went into the field with the horses. EEEEEEEK! That was the last time I did that. Anyway, these ponies ran right up to the car, and he got to see them-I didn't put the window down though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking if the weather approaches something warm, we'll go horse hunting and I swear if it's spring and there's a mini pony to lease and Kramer is with me...

















I love this old guy!!!!! Keep it up Kramer!!!!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

*Re: Kramer....vet update*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANTomorrow he goes back to the vet. Knock wood. I am just hoping we hold steady.


Knocking on all the wood I can find, and there's a lot of wood in our house.







Lots 'o luck. Please keep us posted.


----------



## M&J

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

Good luck tomorrow. Looking forward to hear how it goes.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

So I can trade my dogs in to everyone and then get Millie...somehow...I can't imagine that working out! 

The good news is that he seems to be getting around better, and had to stand up at the vet for a very long time (another dog in need of attention more) and didn't really sag much. He's tired now, but was there for 2 hours! 

The not so good news is that his hematocrit went down to 27 from 32. So it's halfway between the worst it has been recently, and the best. 

He may have bled out a little more when he fell, or even in the times he's slid on ice and splayed. Or...I don't know why else it might have gone down. 

He got the two B shots. I am going to stop with the food fillers because he now weighs 56 pounds, and stick with meats. 

I got permission to get a blood builder I found in the KV Vet catalog. I was looking at the Lixitonic (on this page: http://www.kvvet.com/KVVet/dept.asp?dept...A541EC561D85567 ) but think I am going to go with this Amino Plex and hope that the guy at the dog food store I am going to after my meeting has some-he carries this brand: http://www.kvvet.com/KVVet/productr.asp?...A541EC561D85567

It has potassium in it, which someone was talking about at a meeting yesterday and I thought that was something we aren't really addressing and that he needs. I could be cuckoo and have no idea-but it seems like from what they were explaining to me (it was interesting) that it could help to have a little more of that. Cuz Kramer ain't eatin' no bananas! He leaves that to health food boy Bruno!

If the dog food guy doesn't have it, I'll decide tonight which to get-so input always welcomed!

I also got the okay for the Traumeel. 

I don't want to overdo supplements, etc. but truly am thinking that's not the issue. 

He goes back Friday for a re-check and I am hoping it stays the same. His overall exam was a wood knocker, so that's also good news. He also got some nice attention from a mom and her daughter who were waiting for their Yorkie to get neutered. 

I'll be back in a second to post a picture.









I am not sure how I got it so that Mariele looks so tiny and he looks so huge, but here they are-waiting for a treat-pretty happy face for such a little treat!









Thanks, Kathy-I appreciate it.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

Waiting for picture.....

I am glad he seems to be doing better but not so happy about the crit level dropping....


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

Wanna see King Kramer picture!!







I am glad he will get that crit level re-checked soon. But I love that he is eating so WELL and is getting around so well! Two hours at the vet's would tire ME out!


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

Sorry about the drop in numbers....







Yes it is probably all his rocking and rolling....simmer down now Kramer, simmer down....








More pics? other than the treat pics? cool....I will check back.


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

Marielle has a Katie Couric cuteness, total perkyfactor goin' on there! Kramer is SMILIG!!! "Gimmie my treat, darn it!"







He looks so happy!


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

OK fingers crossed for no further reduction on Friday.

Truly though-look at that face-he is living a good life today, Tuesday. Let's enjoy that.

take care-fingers still crossed which makes it tough to type-wood knocked,

Mary Jane


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

Bummer that his numbers dropped a little. Knowing Kramer he is probably messing with the vet and setting up another "flip off" from Friday.









He looks SOOOOOO happy to know that his treat is coming.


----------



## sunnygirl272

*Re: Kramer....vet update*



> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986simmer down now Kramer, simmer down....


 BWahhh!!!
Simmah dahn naw...simmah dawn....



Jean, will try calling tomorrow on way home again.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

How did you shrink Mariele? She looks like a yorkie in that picture!









Sorry about his blood levels. The fact that he's still got good energy and a good appetite is very encouraging though.









The Amino B-Plex is the stuff that Cleo takes whenever she's threatening to die on me. http://www.homevet.com/osc/product_info....f73046cfaf61b32

The results are pretty astounding!


----------



## kshort

*Re: Kramer....vet update*



> Quote:Knowing Kramer he is probably messing with the vet and setting up another "flip off" from Friday.


Oh Ruq - that was TOO funny!







I'm stickin' with your theory!


----------



## kelso

*Re: Kramer....vet update*



> Originally Posted By: Melinda&Jay
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986simmer down now Kramer, simmer down....
> 
> 
> 
> BWahhh!!!
> Simmah dahn naw...simmah dawn....
Click to expand...









I was cracking up at that as well

Love the happy Mariele and Kramer pic!


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: Kramer....vet update*



> Originally Posted By: Melinda&Jay
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986simmer down now Kramer, simmer down....
> 
> 
> 
> BWahhh!!!
> Simmah dahn naw...simmah dawn....
Click to expand...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

Is that a Cherri O'Teri thing from SNL?? Wow!









So I got this Potassium product for him (because it's liquid): http://www.traceminerals.com/products/megapotassium.html

I BELIEVE?!? half a teaspoon would be a dose for a dog. Which doesn't seem like enough. Does it? 

I am going to order either the link Ruth provided or the Amino Plex, but wanted to get some potassium in him. 

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1659&aid=652 I also realized he's not getting a lot of calcium because he's not eating any bones. Would Nupro have enough bone meal to cover that? Or do you have to supplement with bone meal or actual calcium. Phosphorus? I have no idea. Seems like this would be important from that information! 

But since I've never home cooked before, I don't know this stuff. 

He was tired yesterday but I am happy today that we have some new snow to cover the icy snow-that will help. I also realized it's been a month-amazing-knock on wood. I am hoping he does flip his paw on Friday! 

Thanks everyone, for the good thoughts and comic relief.


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

Hi Jean, Kramer, and subjects,

Fortunately, I'm working from home (snow/sleet) and my desk is wooden instead of acid-proof lab bench-SOOOO knocking wood can be much more effective.

I have no idea about nutrition, but it takes time to lose RBC without acute bleeding and time to build them back. Keep trends in mind.

Happy new snow with friction

take care,
MJ


----------



## MelissaHoyer

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

To replace calcium, use dried egg shells that have been ground in a coffee grinder. 1/2 tsp per pound of food works. 

http://www.dogaware.com has lots of info on home cooked diets.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Kramer....vet update*

Yes, Cherri O Terri....glad so many got that. TO funny...


Paws crossed for Friday...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

I hadn't really thought of trends so much, so hopefully we will be able to establish them. That's a good and positive thought-thank you. 

I am going to try the egg shells-he is not a typical dog that just inhales all food items-in the past he's not liked them, but maybe with the pred he will!!!! 

He seems to be slowing down in some ways. He's sleeping more. His hind legs seem a little less stable. He's getting tired of the pills coming at him. This weather has not been good for much other than the traction. 

I always have hope though-maybe denial-but I like the word hope better, that his potassium and a calcium free month have kind of weakened him and that as we supplement (I didn't know I would be blessed with a whole month to make mistakes!) there could be some improvement. And I have lined up more Reiki for him. And remembering I have had him for so long, and have gotten a bonus month here. 

But he's still insistent when he wants something-he woke me up to get more water and to take him out at 3 am. And last night he really enjoyed liver (







) and got a pill pancake, and when two of the boxes of stuff we ordered got here today, he stood and waited with the big eyes while I opened them, knowing I pretty much only order for them, I guess! He gobbled down his VetriScience vitamins and, I can't believe this, the Cetyl M. I am tossing the kitchen sink at him! He just hopes it is full of freshly cooked meats and sweets! 

Did I mention he didn't like the cheaper cuts I was buying? It could have coincided with the fall, but it seems pretty suspicious that he ate the more expensive stuff I bought much more readily.









Tomorrow he goes to the vet, Bella with him, and we are going to look for horses after. There's a place that has minis, and we never stop because it's kind of on a main road, but I am just going to pull in and hope no one minds! 

Thanks for good thoughts and prayers, crossed paws and fingers, and wood knocking! 

PS-as I finished this, I heard a falling down noise down the hall-of course thinking something bad happened-he had knocked down the baby gate to the room with the cat food!









PPS-I am behind on any PMs people have sent...they seem to require concentration-I have to ration that!


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

Wishing Kramer the best at his vet appointment tomorrow. And, just wishing him the best overall!

We'll continue to keep him in our thoughts.


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

Humm Cat Food, why do dogs love that stuff, most of it stinks, yuk.

Kramer Dude I thought you had better taste than wanting cat food. 

Jean, some times I think maybe you just analyze things too much, just try to enjoy the time a little more and a little less worry.

Enjoy the trip to see the Mini's and wishing Mr. K a nice Vet visit. 

Val


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*










MJ


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

For nearly perfect calcium/phosphorous ratio (1.5-1.0), I love powdered milk -- yes, the stuff that grandma and mom always seemed to have on hand and tried to convince us that it tasted just like the real stuff







(or was that just my family?). It also is supplemented with vitamins A and D. In the winter, we don't absorb a lot of vitamin D in our higher latitudes, so that's nice to get. And older kids can use vitamin A, but this doesn't have too much that we need to worry about megadosing. You can sprinkle this on top of nearly anything. It's very palatable. 

For potassium (and more calcium) look no further than evaporated milk in your grocer's baked goods aisle. The regular stuff has lots of fat and calories in it too. It also mixes well with nearly everything, including bison, oddly enough. 

Evaporated milk is good in coffee, in a pinch as well, though I'm thinking that Kramer is a more of a Black Triple Espresso kind of guy, isn't he? Milk in his coffee? Gedada hea!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

Keep it up Kramer.









I read this thread everyday waiting for good news of King K.


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

Catfood-- like Fritos for dogs! Who can blame him?







I am sure that Kramer will enjoy the mini horses. A month with Kramer is a blessing indeed. May he continue to keep you on your toes providing gourmet meals for him. Hoping his hind end kind of stabilizes a bit. Everyone here is sleepy, too-- wonder if it's the season's change, wonder if older dogs are more suceptable? Am hoping that The King is doing well on hispancakes and noshing his vite-a-meat-a-vegimins!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANTomorrow he goes to the vet, Bella with him, and we are going to look for horses after. There's a place that has minis, and we never stop because it's kind of on a main road, but I am just going to pull in and hope no one minds!


We'll be thinking of you tomorrow, hope all goes well for Kramer at the vet. Hope you have good weather to check out the mini-horses. Keeping Kramer in our thoughts, and Jean too.


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

Yeah, LJ won't eat cheap cuts of meat either - or store brand cream cheese. Good luck tomorrow Kramer! We love you.


----------



## M&J

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

Hugs and prayers for Kramer and Jean today.


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

Any word? What time was the appointment?? 

I guess I will check back later...


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

No news is good news-Right?

Mary Jane


----------



## wolfstraum

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

fingers crossed and saying a prayer for Kramer! He is a very very much loved boy! BTW having this thread in this area.....I am always afraid to open it!

Lee


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

Thank you for all the information and for watching out for him! Stuff I never knew. That powdered milk is pretty







I remember freezing milk when I was little, that was pretty bad too. Lee, I am the same way and I know what's going on-weird how these things are. I appreciate people looking-I know the In Loving Memory section is tough, too. 

That is such a cool wood knocking picture! 

Our appointment was later than normal today. I should have said that. Sorry. Tuesday is at 11:20. 

His hematocrit went down to 22. Which is not good of course. His vet thinks it's probably caused by the tumor-not bleeding but a chronic disease anemia type thing I guess. He really doesn't think it's bleeding, just that the cancer is doing it's thing. Which I guess is kind of to suffocate/smother us from the inside out? He is still producing red cells-but not at a rate that can overcome that. At least that's how I understood it. 

He gave him a shot of Procrit. http://www.petplace.com/drug-library/erythropoietin-epogen-procrit/page1.aspx He said it might not do anything, but it would be worth a try. I was very appreciative of his vet thinking about this since Tuesday. 

We talked about different scenarios. My biggest worry is that conference next week. I am okay with what is other than that-it is what it is. I have been blessed to have such a friend. And to have him for so much extra time, and in such good health. 

His liver levels are up, but pretty much all else is good. Isn't that always the kicker with cancer? 

He's been great at the vet office lately. Like he's the official greeter at the door-a tiny little boy was petting his ears, he ate a boatload of treats, and still tried to pull Bella and I out the door instead of paying. He even tried to get in the car-and was excited to leave the house in the first place for a ride. We have some quick errands to run tomorrow-so he can go with me without freezing in the car. 

So we went to McDonald's-and we went to look at ponies but the snow was so high you couldn't see them!!!!! I even pulled in the driveway and all you could see were snow drifts! 

At home he was wandering around. Getting some kisses and a re-check of who touched him by Mariele-she is like his baby. He's having trouble settling-but seems okay. His vet says there's nothing I can really do to stop watching and worrying over every move, but just to be cool about it so that he's okay. 

He has some new bedding that is working better for him. Last night was rough-he was rolling off his crib mattress and getting stuck, got stuck in the hallway when he got up to eat the snack I left for him, and I think with the bedding setup now, he could have a better night. 

I know being anemic is tiring. I am sure having cancer is too! Right now he seems comfortable and happy, interested and not concerned with the things that he can't do. 

So it's all good.









Thanks again everyone.


----------



## pupresq

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

Jean,

Hugs to you, Mr. Handsome Kramer and the pack.

Geeze I was hoping for better news but I think it is what it is and there will be good days and there will be bad days.

I wish I had some great words to say.


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

Big hugs to Jean and HRH.


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*



> Quote:
> Right now he seems comfortable and happy, interested and not concerned with the things that he can't do.


This says it all -- except one thing: he's surrounded by those he loves and who love him dearly. We should all be so fortunate.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

Jean, thanks for the update on one of our favorite seniors. Sounds like your vet is very conscientious and compassionate. Kramer is a lucky guy! Hugs still coming from the midwest.


----------



## sunnygirl272

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

I found these for Kramer, if perhaps someone in VT could assist?
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12937906


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

Bummer. 

I have been thinking about him all day. Hoped for better news. 

I know you are doing all you can big guy. Glad you seem comfortable...that is good news...I will take that. 








Hugs to you and to you to Jean..
















Valentine smiley's are out....when is that birthday?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*



> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986Bummer.
> 
> I have been thinking about him all day. Hoped for better news.










Me too. I am glad he is comfortable tho and has all his his special friends around him.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

Jean, I just wanted to let you know I've been reading your posts about that special boy, and am thinking about all of you.


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

I just can't stop checking this thread. We all love Kramer so much. I "see" him daily as I take Gracie for walks wearing her "ruff wear" harness that Kramer tuned us into. We







you Kramer


----------



## ninhar

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*



> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomJean, I just wanted to let you know I've been reading your posts about that special boy, and am thinking about all of you.


Ditto. Wishing you and Kramer and good weekend.


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

Jean and HRH and all of his subjects- we still check this thread daily and we are thinking of you often!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

Just catching up on HRH. I am glad that he continues to have energy, a good appetite and a willingness to live. He is one tough cookie! 

I'm sorry the snow obscured the horses. Does he watch t.v.? Perhaps you could tune into a Western for him.
















Please try to concentrate on continuing to enjoy your time with him and try not to worry too much. Dogs live primarily in the moment and that is a lesson we could all do well to learn. I understand completely how hard this all is, especially b/c he is your first dog and your second in command. I wish I could wave a magic wand and make the cancer go away. Instead I'll send hugs to you and your four leggeds and hope that Kramer continues to boss you around for another little while yet. I also hope you will be able to find peace with the inevitably of his life cycle. I'm fighting that battle on two fronts here so I'm with you all of the way. 

Here's a fat little Buddha just for you


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

Jean, sending good thoughts







and prayers to HRH Kramer. I know how scary for you it is to go to the conference next week.







I will be waiting, we all will, to hear how everyone fared, especially The King. 

I know the numbers are lower, but-- you're dealing with an individualistic, pushy, stubborn, kingly personality here who's being served deluxe gourmet meals







and surrounded by those who adore him. No wonder he is doing so WELL. If Kramer feels good, regardless of the numbers dropping a bit, I think that's what we have to look at... a dog who's enjoying himself, his life,







his royal subjects.

Speaking of Westerns, ever watch "City Slickers" with Billy Crystal? It's a comedy. Kramer has always reminded me of that tough, stubborn, gruff, independant, wise, good-hearted cowboy who said "There's just this ONE thing..." 

We LOVE you, HRH Kramer!


----------



## Qyn

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

I read this thread everytime I login even if I don't post - just wanted you to know you are both in my thoughts many times a day.


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

We're still thinking of HRH Kramer, his pack, and you Jean. No matter what comes, we wish you all happiness.


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

Extravagently good wishes from the sunny south (of NY)! I'm glad to hear Kramer is getting Epo, my tiny mother gets a shot monthly. I guess his paws are normally warm and his gums are normally pink, as you know changes here are some indication of anemia. Kramer's good appetite is a very positive sign-both for anemia and for overall attitude. Then again, attitude isn't a problem for him.

Enjoy your menagerie this weekend,
Mary Jane


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

Kramer, have your human servant print these pictures and tuck under your pillow at night..... they aren't ponies but think of them as ponies on stilts.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

Those are cool ponies Kramer!!!!!


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

Okay, I've been gone for about a week and was holding my breath to check on Kramer, I'm so glad that he's, well, still Kramer









I would double check all your supplements for iron and not use them if they contain iron. Still worried about that iron and liver cancer thing. I was going to mention l-carnitine maybe for the anemia, and when I did a search for carnitine and liver cancer, it looks like it can help prevent in some cases, but I didn't find evidence it can help once cancer is there. It has been shown beneficial for chemotherapy patients though.

As for the calcium, I wouldn't add a calcium/phosporous product, as the problem is that you have enough phosphorous. I would just add some calcium carbonate. NOW has a powder they sell, and I'm sure there are other brands. With the mutts here, they are sensitive to the type of calcium, and many types they cannot tolerate.

LOL, when you go on your trip, be sure to leave pictures of ponies next to Kramer's crate


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

Just popping in really fast to say a few quick things. 

First, you people are wonderful. Thank you so much-for this and the other thread. I want that black horse-I bet Kramer would want them all! 

He's still tired/sleepy but comfy. I don't want to say he's walking a little better, but it almost seems like it. (KW) 

I thought he didn't want breakfast, he just didn't want it until noon (like a rock star) and then-this was hilarious-I fed it to him on a spoon. He just had this look saying "I'll eat it, but would like it more if you gave it to me." So that's what I tried and he stood in the kitchen, by the sink, like a guy, eating his breakfast. It wasn't passive spooning it to a sick dog, he was enthusiastic and scraped the spoon to get the cheese off. 

We took a long ride today and then picked up his tramadol that I forgot yesterday. He stayed awake the whole time-we were gone for 2 hours. We both napped when we got back.









He still has the attitude-he's been bad about his pills today-so I guess that's...good.









I need to get some sleep soon so I can get up for his midnight pancake with peanut butter. .









Thanks again-words can't say...how much.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

Oh my, talk about HRH...a spoon no less







This extra month has been filled with some very special moments, hasn't it?

Get some sleep, sweet dreams


----------



## M&J

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

A spoon? He is milking it







and has you trained well.


----------



## RubyTuesday

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

I love seeing his pictures from the different ages. He's always been a looker. Soooo much personality & character, too!

(((H*U*G*S)))


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

Thanks for giving me a good distraction for a few minutes!

Age 9-ish









10-ish









When Anna first came here, she would follow him this close, everywhere he went:









With his baby, Mariele:









Scuse me young man?



















Kramer Nelsen Reilly:









This I love-this is how dogs have always dealt with Kramer-his little buddy Bailey (who is now probably 12 or 13):









And...one of my students gave me this shirt...when we lived in Erie (with psychedelic paneling):


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

Kramer has the nicest smile.


----------



## M&J

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

Kramer Nelson Reilly.
















The Kramer shirt and his expression, that is great. Encore encore, we want more pictures!


----------



## kelso

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

Oh wow I love all those pics! Thanks for sharing those. I agree, so wonderful to see his pics from over the years, what great memories.
He is just so lovely
He does look like quite the King ( a very king-like pose) with Bailey the pup! to funny









Many thoughts to you and the pack, Jean! Hope you are taking good care of yourself as well


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

And the fans go WILD!!







We LOOOVE Kramer photos!! The one with the shirt is hilarious!







The one with Kramer and Mariele looks like a photo from a book. Very sweet, caring vibe in that photo. Sending positive thoughts and prayers for HRH in his deluxe new bedding, enjoying his midnight pancake.n. PB, waiting for his next rock star spoon-scraping meal. We love you Kramer!!


----------



## Mandalay

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

Spoon feeding Kramer - that is funny. He deserves it though. 

Just wanted to check in and let you know that you both are still in our thoughts here. I have been reading and discussing this thread with my DD Mackenzie. She asks me every so often how I think Kramer is doing....she acts as though she knows him. lol


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

Kramer, my niece Angie and her mini Libby, in Pennsylvania, wish you lots more good days. You would love Libby and she you. Do ya just love her Elvis hair?? That's really her though, no wig







Go ahead and post her picture on your wall


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

There aren't many characteristics that Wolf shares with Kramer, but he does prefer to eat "a la main" when I have the patience. 

I have said this before because I believe it: Jean's posts on this thread constitute an anthem to respect for life-real life-including illness and aging and fear and hope (KW).

Happy February everybody.
Mary Jane


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

Hope Kramer has a good day today. The mushy snow definitely provides a challenge of the seniors! 

Love the pictures--the t-shirt pic is my favorite. 

And he's got quite the pony collection going. I hope you're showing him! 

Is he taking his food by spoon today? He knows how to get the most out of life, doesn't he? Only room service with servants for him!









I know it's so much easier said than done but try not to worry too much about your trip. We are going to take care of Kramer for you!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

Spoon feeding! That IS good! He is royalty!


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Kramer....Thursday*

OMG!! I have that t-shirt too!! (the Kramer one), A lowsome brute yet I cannot look away, something like that...it is upstairs..










The Kramer Nelson Riley comment was hilarous too...because of the scraf,...I get it...







You are SO funny! 

Love the pictures!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer....Monday*

Awww, McKenzie-that is so sweet. Wow, that got me all choked up. 

LOOK AT THAT ELVIS MINI! OMG! She is so cute!!!!! And your nience must love her. 

Thank you all-I appreciate everything. 

So funny other dogs also like the spoon feeding-I think it's because such good things come from spoons. 

He hasn't been quite as hungry, but the one day he had like 3 BMs in the am and then he hasn't had one since (Saturday-many BMs), so I am thinking it's possible that his procrit shot might have been playing around a bit with his digestive system? Or it could be other things. Regardless, want him to poop out some stuff to make room! 

Yesterday he ate 4 Bison cupcakes fresh out of the oven. Today after refrigeration and re-warming, they aren't as good. It's true though-the juicy factor goes away. And he seems to be wanting to eat later in the day. Like his pill foods kind of fill him up-but he did eat a ginger snap and his supplements that he likes. 

Yesterday he slept really late, and was just tired until about 3. Then he picked up and was up until after 10. Of course, I was sleepy too-so we both rested all day. He must have been wanting to stay up for the super bowl! He's not drinking as much-I am not sure if that's just getting used to the pred, or if he's doing that slowing down thing that happens in hospice cases. Either way, he's comfortable. 

So today we are just waiting for a BM! I only have a meeting at 5. If I can get my stuff done before then, I may run him out to McDonald's real fast for a "good" meal. 

Some more old photos I had scanned-I wish I had more scanned in. 

The picture before the picture of Bailey worshipping him?
(oh wow-before the internets! we didn't know no flea collars, choke chains, no dogs playing with collars on...wow)









About 4 years ago:









In Erie many years ago:









About four years ago I am guessing:









I had him as my only dog for nine years-I got Bella in November, 2002, and can not believe how long he's been able to help me with these other dogs. He just came in the livingroom for a second and he's not so bad off that they don't skeedaddle when he gives them the look!










Here's another slide picture:


----------



## marksmom3

*Re: Kramer....Monday*

I don't always post on this thread, but I do check it every day to see how Kramer is doing. 
I love seeing all his pictures thru the years. The one with the snow on his face is great. Kramer was, and obviously still is, one gorgeous guy! 
Jean, I'm hoping that you get to take (and post) many, many more pictures of him for all his adoring fans.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: Kramer....Monday*

I love the slide pic!!! Kramer is a great dog!


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Kramer....Monday*

Jean, what's wonderful for Kramer's cyber fan club is how you capture his presence in both picture and word. The headshot from 2005 (?) has a dignity that few portraits of heads of state can claim.

I tried to find some quick link between Epo and digestion and failed. If I come up with anything, I'll post. A lot is happening inside your old friend and you and your vet are responding to everything in real time. Online, we just all hope for the best.

Mary Jane


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Kramer....Monday*

LOVE the pics Jean!! The slide pic is precious. Kramer really likes slides-- wow! The one with him playing with Bailey is also so sweet. 

We are sending good thoughts that the McDonald's is a great experience for him, that his digestion settles into a mostly normal rhythm, and that The King is having a good day today.

Jean-- thank you so very much for the updates! Grimm has paws crossed that HRH Kramer will be doing especially well.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Kramer....Monday*

I just love that slide picture. Chama used to do that too but I have no pictures of her doing it.







The last time she went on the slide she went on one of those curly q ones and didn't understand the curling part.







Luckily there was a giant thing of sand underneath. 

If Kramer's food intake has gone down it would make sense that he hasn't pooped. I hope it's that and nothing is stopping him up. Can you sneak a little pumpkin or sweet potato into his food to get things going? 

Did you order that Amino B Plex stuff or the other one? The one I recommended is definitely an appetite stimulant. 

I know this is very hard and I'm glad you guys are getting out and having fun and Kramer is getting junk food and pony sightings.







I have always found it hard to know when to stop pushing food and stuff. I know I always feel desperate to get them to eat. 

Thanks for the continued updates and wonderful pictures!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer....Monday*

Dancing poop banana please!







Thanks, Grimm! 

I gave him a slice of pizza.









jmarks-thank you! I hope so too. He's such a character. 

MaryJane-I love that picture of him. He even has that little Errol Flynn moustache...

Thanks, Kathy! And I have to tell you-that slide stuff, and everything I taught him...

His obedience in terms of doing what told when told. Not so hot. Still. But now I love it when he defies me. 

His learning ability was/is incredible. For ladder-I would say here, Kramer, watch me, foot, foot, foot...see? And he would do it. Same with agility equipment. I taught him to wave at the kid across the street who would wave at Kramer like he was a person. I said see, high five, now wave it, and showed him. And he'd do it. I am sure you all have smart dogs too, but my other dogs...they are bright, but this is different. In my mind, Kramer may have some nice working genes in his GSD side. 

When I lived in Erie the school did a Christmas concert and invited the staff to bring in their dogs for one song where the dogs would bark. The first performance Kramer came out on to the stage and it was so dark-you couldn't see the people in the audience-and he barked on his cue. Everyone laughed-and he looked out like OH YEAH! and started barking again. The next performance, he knocked the other dogs out of the way to get onstage and stared down the poor Goldens who were there that night so that they wouldn't do anything and he was the only barker. I could see what he was doing. Stare-look out-bark. Stare-look out-bark. Frank Sinatra! 

So this is what I am thinking of instead of work today! Sorry! 

Ruth-exactly-thank you-I am thinking do I get him to eat/drink more or just say this is what happens to people too, and we (if we are thinking hospice) do not force. But, I think we can entice, right?









Poor Chama-those stupid plastic slides!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Kramer....Monday*

Congratulations on the poop!









Love those stories! Kramer and Chama must be twins separated at birth. She was always the same way. We call her the rocket scientist of dogs. And she also loved to hog the spotlight and would push everyone else out of the way to get the applause. I'm sure Kramer is dreaming of those days too.


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Kramer....Monday*

I love Kramer stories. He's truly a one-of-a-kind dog. Long live the King!


----------



## Strana1

*Re: Kramer....Monday*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANDancing poop banana please!


Here you go...


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Kramer....Monday*

Grimm asks what bananas have to do with poop, and decides he loves them even MORE!! 

Jean, you are so wonderful to keep posting how he is eating, his mobility, etc. keeping us in the loop. Kramer is on my mind a lot, and tons n tons of extra prayers will be sent this week especially during your trip.

May HRH have a wonderful appetite and enjoy the positive vibes from his devoted fanclub! Prayers and good energy coming HRH's way........


----------



## DianaM

*Re: Kramer....Monday*

Wow... I love looking at Kramer photos. This guy has a worldly presence. 

Glad he's still doing well!


----------



## Reik's mom

*Re: Kramer....Monday*

Thank you Jean for keeping us all updated and sharing the stories and pix.. I love them all.. My pack and I are definitely huge fans of Kramer.. He is certainly one of a kind... a true king amongst pups...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer....Monday*

Thanks for the poop banana!

And so much for the compliments on HRH, Kramer. I appreciate people reading and/or posting. 

Forgot-I can't show this thread to Kramer, I think I know the next super mini he would want! http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=957037&page=1#Post957037 Hint-she's wearing a tiny pink coat! I think he'd put her in his crate with him! 

I made a lucky pick in the shelter-it was so emotional to be in there with all those needy dogs. My parents had a lab mix so I had really gotten to like them, but had gone there looking for a GSD. There were two lab mixes-both friendly-so I figured someone would get them, and they kind of cancelled each other out-how can you choose between two so similar? But there was this supposed GSD mix (his ears were down so I had no idea what he was) that was so pitiful. So I went with him-and as soon as they got him out of the kennel he went nuts-rolling around and ready to take charge. I was like...did I just get bamboozled here or what? 

Then we-a friend from college and a nun I worked with-went to Petsmart with him (I KNOW-no internets to tell me I was stupid-Kramer IS from the 1900's) to get his stuff, and he did his biggest poop EVER in the store-it was all the poop he had been not wanting to let go of in his kennel at the HS. It was a code brown-people were scurrying with their noses covered and workers came running from all over the store to pick it up. Because old poop is smellier! I was not holding him at the time







and walked away from my friend the nun and giggled in a corner with my other friend, watching her holding him. We ALL laughed so hard in the car, and Sister was a good sport. And Kramer looked much happier after, too.









I also wanted to thank you all for not suggesting not going on the work trip. I have thought of it, and given myself the guilts already, but in this economy, given the fact that I have other eager little mouths to feed, I can't appear so flaked out that I don't go for a national certification, offered to me for free (hotel, mileage, meals and registration-all paid for). I looked up cost and location but it would be a couple of thousand out of my pocket, and again, I am having enough trouble concentrating on keeping up on my work now to do that would kind of put a big neon sign over my head that I don't want! So thanks. 

I also realized that the habit of updating comes from Anna's IMOM days-you had to post so many times a week to fundraise, and the more you posted the more people donated. We should do a fundraiser here-every time I call my mom to ask how Kramer is over the three days, we all donate to IMOM.







None of us could afford that. I am going to try to teach her how to text.







Wish me luck! 

And what did Kramer have for supper? I never got it together to leave with him earlier, so I went to Tractor Supply after my meeting and got him three new bags of treats-they have some good ones there, and then to Wendy's. He ate two of their Stackers (they are like a double cheeeseburger)! So four little burgers. Plus he and Mariele shared the little chicken nugget package, he had a couple of fries, a sample of each new treat, and for dessert, a ginger snap. 

Our vet appt. is at 11:20 tomorrow. KW

Here he is back in Erie, PA...as active as he has been the Chow in him likes a good nap!









For those who have kids following, I thought they'd like this picture from a few years ago:


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Kramer....Monday*

Jean, Kramer just had a bit of an off day when he wasn't hungry. Sounds like today he made up for it. 

Love the Office Christmas Party.

I know at times we would all just like to cancel what is going on in the world to take care of our pets but the reality of it is this, if we did then odds are we wouldn't have money to care for them very long. 

I have had a Business committment and a sick dog that needed to get to the Vet that day. She didn't need me getting on a plane, but my DH who wouldn't hardly take off work if I was sick, took off early and got our girl to the the. He also cut his day short on Saturday to pick her up so she didn'thave to spend the weekend at the Vet and she was home when I got home. Once I got to my destination I was a mess, but as soon as I got word that my gal was doing much better I was able to settle in and get to work. Was it where I wanted to be NO, but it was where I had to be. 

I look forward to the post tommorow after the Vet visit.

Val


----------



## kelso

*Re: Kramer....Monday*

I am just loving all of these pictures of Kramer and crew! Thanks for posting them, Jean. Love the holiday photo! To cute

Hope the vet visit goes well


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Kramer....Monday*

GL with the appt tomorrow! We will be waiting for our updates.


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Kramer....Monday*

The fans just go wild for Kramer Photos!!







Grimm is still celebrating Kramer's happy poops. 

I totally agree with going on the work trip. Your work allows the Jeanspackistanis to have what they truly do need.. including midnight peanutbutter pancakes!

I am hoping that this vet's appointment doesn't worry you, if numbers aren't where you'd hoped. I am wishing this appointment to be yet another example of Kramer being Kramer-- and doing whatever he wants to do, whenever he wants it-- and feeling GOOD about it! Chow stubbornness RULES!!

Grimm's gigantic clodhopper paws are crossed that The King is doing well, enjoying more sumptuous fast food dining, and that his vet appointment only reveals thathe is holding his own and comfortable, happy, and oh yeah-- IN CHARGE!

Did I mention that we love the Kramer pics??


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Kramer....Monday*

OK, Kramer should be out by now. I know he is himself, which sounds like a great place to start. 

Jean, if moral support is worth anything, you and Kramer are golden.

cheers,
MJ


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Kramer....Monday*

Checking in for appointment news....Hope for some good news today. 

Thinking of you Kramer.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer....Monday*

Thanks again for all that moral support. Just a quick post from our lunch break here in the parking lot. His hematocrit went up from 22.1 to 25.8 today. Kwkwkwkwkw

Weight the same gums good his vet thought he looked better today (I didn't but I stare at him all the time so I will go witht the vet). We even went for a walk in the parking lot-no ice or snow and sunshine to boot!

Now we are done with lunch and I think he may want to rest up from his trip! 

Thanks again!!!!!!


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Kramer....Monday*

Thank you ma'am for the good news.

I can't believe that you're posting from the parking lot-but I'm grateful.

Mary Jane


----------



## pupresq

*Re: Kramer....Monday*



> Quote: His hematocrit went up from 22.1 to 25.8 today


























...but have they checked his cholesterol?


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Kramer....Monday*

YESS! Numbers are up, gums look superduper, and the VET says he looks good!! When's the next appointment? What is The King enjoying for his royal lunch? Grimm does a happy poop dance for HRH Kramer!! YAY to walk in the parkinglot. Kramer just MUST be feeling all the love that we are sending him!


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Kramer....Monday*

Already Mister King Kramer. Glad the numbers went up and not just a smidge they went up a good amount.

Val


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Kramer....Monday*

We're so happy to hear his numbers are up again. Yay!


----------



## DianaM

*Re: Kramer....Monday*



> Quote:His hematocrit went up from 22.1 to 25.8 today


Kramer defies all medical odds and DARES the numbers to stay low. The numbers cringe in fear at Kramer's steady stare and slowly climb back up, afraid to make any sudden movements. You see, Kramer is the Chuck Norris of the dog world.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: Kramer....Monday*

That is too awesome!!! Kramer is one tough hombre!! But then so is Chuck Norris!!!


----------



## Heidigsd

*Re: Kramer....Monday*

Wonderful news Jean









Michaela


----------



## DianaM

*Re: Kramer....Monday*

If Chuck Norris and Kramer would meet, they would glare at each other for a few minutes, nod, and then walk away, knowing that a fight between the two would be too epic for the universe to handle.


----------



## M&J

*Re: Kramer....Monday*

Jean, this is wonderful news! Way to go Krames!









How is his hind end today? Does he have some pep in his step?


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Kramer....Monday*

Yippie Kramer! He wants Jean to have gray hair!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer....Monday*

Chuck Norris! The Chow-Shep Mix of the human world...???







Thanks everyone! 

So yes, I believe Kramer is looking for a head full of gray hair as he is having some issues with walking. Just from the hind end, but I think he's four wheel drive. Trying to balance keeping an eye on him/having him rest with not being a pest and making him crazy. I think I'll run out and get some stuff for the boarding dogs so that he can rest with me away from him. 

Weird-since we got home he hasn't looked so hot. Trying not to overanalyze-I guess he's still doing okay-again, not sure how this old dog thing works. He's just needing some help moving around which is new and hopefully he'll get better as the night goes by.


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Kramer....Monday*

Kramer says, come on numbers..make my day...

He kicked their butt, they are up....Good news, glad to hear it. 

The trouble getting around this evening... is probably just tired from the trip and the sunshine. 

He is doing the best he can, even Chuck gets tired....


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Kramer....Monday*



> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerAlready Mister King Kramer. Glad the numbers went up and not just a smidge they went up a good amount.
> 
> Val


Yep







Yep







Yep


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

*Re: Kramer....Monday*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANWeird-since we got home he hasn't looked so hot.


Hopefully he's just having a bad hair day. Maybe he needs his beauty sleep and he'll rally tomorrow. Here's to better news manana for Kramer and Jean.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer...Tuesday*

I am sorry! I don't want you to be on this neurotic, nauseous rollercoaster with me!









I just think oh wow, I should let them know he's struggling-but I shouldn't. I left the house and he got better







. With that in mind, I may come back to a much younger dog on Friday night! 

He finished his meal, ate his treats and his supplements, took his meds, got his ginger snap. 

Every time I leave the house, he waits to see what I'll bring him-so cute. So yeah, my suitcase had better be full Friday night! 

Anyone want to play a game? Who would you rather NOT be...

My poor mom or...and you can give a name and decide if you'd rather be that person, or my mom. Kramer's vet and tech were like...oh...poor mom. She's got the tech's cell number (I programmed it in her phone) and they'll have her phone information as well. 

I'll start with my mom or Michael Phelps? Who would you rather not be? 

Another game we could play is add to the list: all the neurotic things I can come up with for the dogs in boarding. So far I've made them ******* ID tags on their non-martingale collars that I bought. It's white duct tape wrapped around with their name and the phone number of the vet office on it. Then I got those tie down things for them to put on their kennel doors, since I have no idea if my dogs could figure out how to open a kennel door or not, and they have told me that they have had dogs who have done so (Kramer's vet did not tell me this-the younger vets who don't know better yet did). All their food is bagged and labeled, treats labeled according to whether supervision is needed or not, Kramer's supplements also labeled...

Can anyone name this SNL character (hint-the name...close to mine, the character name fits as well!):


















I guess this might answer the question-why don't you ever go on vacation? The stress would kill me! I see all of you nodding and agreeing as well!









Thank you all again and feel free to play along. 

OH-the print out for his bed-from all of you coordinated by Val-she sent it to me so I could print it (I will with the instruction sheets for everyone) and I read it, and was so truly moved by each of you and the size of your hearts. Thank you. Kramer will love it!


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Kramer...Tuesday*

OK, Jean's OCD has really kicked in. Take a deep breath and another. 

Your mom will be fine with Kramer. He will do his best not to work her to hard. He really wants to know if she is a good cook, if not she will have to go get some of his favorite fast food....

Val


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer...Tuesday*

Into a paper bag Val!







I am trying to have fun with it. Talking to the dogs while I am doing this, using different accents to watch their little heads tilt. . . okay that might just sound crazy...hope no one from work finds this site ever! 

So funny you said that-I am leaving her money to order burgers in from the one place in town-they are good burgers-fit for a king!


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Kramer...Tuesday*

Hey Jean, I just wanted to pop in and let you know I am still keeping up with Kramer, and you. (you know why I don't post) Thought I better this time, though.

Kramer is always in my thoughts as I go through the day. Sending good vibes and best wishes always to him and you.

Kisses and hugs


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Kramer...Tuesday*

Well see you have every thing covered. 

Don't forget to pack your suitcase. Make sure you take your cell phone charger with you. 

Hey any chance you could get online when you are gone to tell us how badly your brain is fried from studying and tests.

Val


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer...Tuesday*

Awww, Tammy! Thanks.









Val-my gosh-tonight I was at the Dollar Store getting suitcase supplies-I had totally forgotten! It was bad! I was going to drop the dogs at the vet and go I guess. 

Thanks on the cell phone charger-and need to charge my ear thing too. Yikes! 

Wear Red on Friday! http://www.americanheart.org (just remembered I had to pack my red sweater)

Yes-I will be able to get online for sure. I will update!


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Kramer...Tuesday*

Be sure you remember to bring your cell phone charger home too. That's the part I always mess up on.









Kramer will love being spoiled by Grandma. I always come home to sausage dogs when I leave my kids with my mom. "Mom!" I tell her, "I was only gone a week!"

Yes, but they always love Grandma's cooking. It's the extra love she puts in it. 

I bet your mom has a bunch of that in her pantry too.









Safe trip.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Kramer...Tuesday*

That poop story about Kramer just about killed me, I was laughing so hard! Thanks--I really needed that! What a character he was and still is!









Safe travels to you, Jean, and I promise we will take good care of Kramer! How many dogs have people all over the world looking out for them?









And try not to worry too much. I have expended so much energy worrying and every time I find out that all of my animals are just fine! Last week I was sitting in a concert in Toronto with house seats (literally, the best seats in the house!) and I worrying about Rafi because I basically had to drop the dogs off at my cousins and rush out to the concert. Rafi was trying to force his way out the door as we were leaving. I imagined he was an absolute wreck without me. We get home from the concert and he is exhausted. I imagine it is because he was so distraught about me leaving him. The next day I found out that he played outside for 1.5 hours with my cousins' dog and that's why he was so tired.







And I expended all that energy and time worrying for nothing! So, take it from me, worrying is as useless as feeling guilty. 

How many times a day do you plan to call your mother?


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Kramer...Tuesday*

Jean we will definitely be waiting for updates. I am SO glad to hear that his numbers are going UP!







Hey dont forget to pay attention and actually TAKE the test(s) that you need to take while you are out.







I can so see you doing the accents just to watch the dogs do "the head thing".


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Kramer...Tuesday*

We're sharin' the insanity!!







I totally get how reflexive it can be to over-think, over-analyze, even when none of my critters were seniors! Leaving them is hard enough, let alone when you're more worried than usual! (see? I used the word "worried" and not "crazy"... but I know *I* get that way!)

Kramer will issues a few Kramerian Mandates about what Mom needs to prepare for him in his gourmet kitchen. She will hear, and she will obey. 

You will burn up the cell waves calling to check in. The news will be something to the effect: "I had no idea Kramer normally gets roast pheasant in a light winesauce at 10:25pm each evening... and where do you keep the belgian endive and arugula?"

When you return, you'll note that Ilsa had happily bullied the attendees into upping the snacks for the Jeanspackistan. Kramer will be more limber and mobile than you expect, and Mom will be hanging up her gourmet implements just as you pull into the drive. A pattern of cell-phone keys will have imprinted themselves into the skin of your cheek, but other than that, everyone else will be fine.

The vet visit when you return will finish with Kramer working his royal, commanding-presence charm on the twittering, swooning, simpering, blushing techs, who hand over half the jar of doggy treats.

The best you can do Jean is the best you can do. This trip will soon be over, and you'll be home to a happy fur crew!


----------



## ThreeDogs

*Re: Kramer...Tuesday*

This is the first thread I check when I log on. Haven't posted to it in a while, but I just wanted you to know that I think about you guys a lot and always keep you in my prayers, I also wanted to assure you that I am indeed, a faithful follower of HRH Kramer.









Anyway huge hugs to you all and have fun while your away! Indulge in some room service you don't have to share.


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Kramer...Tuesday*

OK, I would for sure rather be your Mom...

The Phil Hartman SNL charecter???







I do not know, I even cheated and tried to look it up....


Like Val said, breath...then breath again... it will be fine.


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Kramer...Tuesday*

We all know Jean how tight the bond is between the two of you. You can worry about the future and Mr. Kramer Dog cannot, so you worry for the two of you. Look, your mother took care of you when you needed her, she can handle an ageable dog. You were pretty clear that you see some behavior of concern. Then again, he is a sick dog, just a heroic sick dog.

Regarding the farflung Packistani refugees, they can cope-they have the strongest foundation a heart can build.

Be safe, have fun, achieve whatever this trip is about, and know that wood is being knocked regularly for health and rest.

Mary Jane


----------



## M&J

*Re: Kramer...Tuesday*

Kramer is Morris the Cat---he has nine lives. Keep em' comin' Krames!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer...Tuesday*

Thank you!!!!!

I am now in Albany, in a hotel nicer than I would normally stay in. Then again, there's no dog hair in this room-is that normal???? Well, I am sure I'll leave some behind....

Who had four in the office pool for number of times I would check on Kramer before I got to Albany?







He's







had a liver steak (that's what it looks like to me-better than saying a slab of liver) and then regular steak. 

I put the cell phone charger in this morning so thank you for that reminder. AND I remembered the headset charger too. 

So funny that you worried about Rafi-where is the crystal ball when we need it! 

Ruq-you will appreciate this I am sure-I pulled up to the toll booth and I saw all this steam and was like wooo that's wild! And the toll booth guy said that's your car ya know. I and I was like







Oh...noo... So when I checked in I asked the valet and got two possibilities for garages to take it to. I know you've been having some, uh, technical difficulties lately! I just hope I can get it somewhere and back quickly, cheaply and easily.







Okay, and then this is where you say denial's not just a river in Egypt. But I am hopeful it's just leaking something that's not bad. 

ThreeDogs-I am waiting for my room service! And what will I do with the leftovers? It's going to be weird not to eat with the eyes of many upon me...hoping that I will spasm and toss my food across the room. How is Stellllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa? And of course Echo and Cyrus? I sure would love a picture thread of those three.









Daisy, that is the Anal Retentive Chef. He also did Anal Retentive Fisherman, and maybe one other one. It was one of my favorite characters ever. His name was Gene, I believe. I have been imagining him and laughing...as well as breathing. Once I got on the road I was better-it was the leaving that was difficult. And of course Kramer looks at me like "drama queeeeen!" which doesn't help. He is probably appreciating the quiet. 

Mary Jane-thanks for the KW, and the kind and quiet thoughts. You are right-and my mom is a nurse-so bonus there-but Kramer is Kramer to her too, so she's also concerned in general. I realized how short this trip really was, too. It's just being away at all, and I am here now so will try to enjoy. 

Mary-







Remember those commercials? I loved that cat. Orange cats always make me think of Orange Crush! Slowing down is okay-but he did, with the nicer weather (sort of-it was sunny) today, take a couple of short walks, like he was remembering that he liked to do that. 

I dropped three of the crew off at the vet office too. They were all excited until we went to the kennels, then it was...ohhhh...yikes. But they are right next to each other, can stand up and see each other easily, so they will be okay. Plus I left instructions, and Ilsa helped my vet office to see that as neurotic as some of these things may be, I do know what my dogs are and need, so they should follow them! Capice? As we were walking to the kennel, Ilsa decided to herd and hold the leg of the receptionist walking ahead of us (the nerve-walking ahead-and with their food). I need to get Ilsa around some sheep so she can really go! She's similar to Kramer in that "I want to control all movement and action" but sometimes forgets what is appropriate. Whoops. 

I called to check on them and they were doing okay, and the very nice receptionist was also fine-no harm done! The poor things though bark each time someone go in the kennel area-which is a lot and I got the other receptionist to admit the three were being pretty loud.









So that's the scoop! I get to call at 9:30 again for my Kramer check, and will call the vet office to check on the others tomorrow afternoon sometime. After hopefully I get my car all taken care of! 

Thanks again! Kramer's letters from all of you are posted on his bed, and all that energy is helping to sustain him.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

*Re: Kramer...Tuesday*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANI get to call at 9:30 again for my Kramer check, and will call the vet office to check on the others tomorrow afternoon sometime. After hopefully I get my car all taken care of!


Jean, hope you get your car fixed quick and painlessly. I'm sure Kramer is doing just fine and taking another beauty nap to surprise you when you return home. Good luck with the crew in the kennel at the vet's office, are Mariele and Ilsa being kenneled?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer...Tuesday*

Mariele is home being the official Jeanspackistani suck up to Kramer. Bella is too-but she's more like his friend, whereas Mariele is kind of like his little baby. She's got the whole puppy thing still with her head injury, and he seems to enjoy her inappropriate attention to him. She's the only one who will sniff his mouth and try to see if he'll give her any of his food. So I thought she could keep him company in a way that others can't. When I brought her home to foster, I carried her in the house and set her down in front of him and he had the silliest look on his face, like awwww, shucks,







this thing is a-dorable. 

Plus Mariele has potty problems after being at the vet! Not sure what happens to her...but on her second knee surgery, her vet let me take her home the night of surgery because she had such a hard time with everything and calming down after the first one, where she stayed 3 days. 

Okay, I think I am going to try to get some work done and will post in the am! I am thinking Kramer won't be up when I get up though, so I am not sure when I'll get to check in tomorrow! 

Thanks again!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Kramer...Tuesday*

Thanks for checking in. Glad to hear that all is well at home! Sorry I didn't get to write Kramer a letter but I am sending mucho good energy his way...and calming vibes your way! 

I hope your car gets fixed fast and it's something simple. And I hope the terrible trio at the vets quiet down eventually. At least you're paying them to put up with it.


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Kramer...Tuesday*

Jean hopefully you just have a leaky radiator hose or something not real costly.

Thanks for the Update, try to enjoy some Jean time. 

Val


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Kramer...Tuesday*

Of course the car would pick now to act up -- sure do hope it's nothing major!!

Sending lots of healing thoughts for Kramer, and soothing thoughts for Jean!!


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Kramer...Tuesday*

Here's hoping that the car issues are not too tough or costly to fix! "Ma'am, there was a Dino Kong in your tailpipe... any idea who might've crammed it in there?"

Prayers are on the way for Kramer's short walks, steaks, liver, and all the good things that a King enjoys, along with feeling and doing well!

Sorry Ilsa had to get all commando on the attendees... really, can't they just do what she wants?? I'm glad they can see eachother at the vet's. That's gotta be reassuring!

Good deal that The King has hims baby Mariele with him. I am sure she enjoys fawning over him and being silly for him!

Grimm and I are sending good thoughts and paws crossed for the remainder of your trip to be easy and safe-- and for HRH Kramer to be doing just fine with each call-in check you make!


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Kramer...Tuesday*

Thank goodness that you weren't stranded anywhere with one or two or three of your pack. While you do your work-the mechanics will do theirs-it's not even the weekend.

You can worry quite effectively long distance-so that concern that is part of you everyday can still sustain the heartbeats of your guys. I trust that things will be calm and uneventful.

Stay safe and take it easy,
Mary Jane


----------



## ThreeDogs

*Re: Kramer...Tuesday*








spasming? is that why they stare at me? And you know I don't remember having leftovers before I had dogs now it seems a little bit needs to be left to share (if I want to or not)

It must be weird to eat without an audience and the extra special flavoring of dog hair.









I did post new pictures a bit ago here it is

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post862799


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer...Tuesday*

Whew! Long day, semi-quick post. Thanks so much for good thoughts and better ways of thinking of things







I like that! I will check out those pics in the am. 

Kramer is eating well. I think he's enjoying some quiet too with less and crated dogs. I don't want my mom to have a pack to deal with so other than Kramer they are rotating. Much less commotion for him to monitor. He ate a lot today! Such a good boy. 

Ilsa is still having some problems and I am either going to have some work to do with her when she comes home or hoping she'll be so appreciative she will return to her state of semi-normalcy. . But the receptionist said they are manging with her and though still a loud group they are getting attention and treats. 

HOPING my car will be done by 5 tomorrow! Yikes. Worse than I thought it would be but I talked them down from their initial estimate (what will it take to get me in this car and make it home?) So then I can have people I know look at it and pay at a more rural cost of living type rate. But it got me here and I am thankful that nothing bad happened to it. 

I was going to stay up and work but think I'll get some sleep! Thanks all.







one more day and I can obsess about Kramer up close.


----------



## Barb E

*Re: Kramer...Tuesday*

Just







(Don't post often, but always read and I think of you and all your dogs often)


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Kramer...Tuesday*

Just checking in and catching up. Oh, OK, I remember that Phil Hartman skit now.







Those were funny! 

Before I adopted Shadow he had to go to a vet to be kenneled after a serious infection from surgery. He was there 7 days. Everyone knew him, he was for sure the loudest. Everyone loved him, but seemed just fine for me to take him home...He is very dramatic..He was fine when he was home, couple of accidents, elbows rubbed a little raw, but he was glad to see me. He practically jumped in my lap at the vet.









So, I am sure Ilsa will be fine. 

Glad Kramer is getting some time off...by ruling a smaller kingdom. I am sure he will be glad to see everyone when they get home.


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Kramer...Tuesday*

Hi Jean, I hope they can get your car fixed enough to get home.

Don't know id you will see this or not before you head out, but I think it might be a good idea to check in at home with Kramer before you pick up the kennel group and bring them home. That way Kramer can have some mom time because everyone is going to be over the top to have you home and to be home.

Val


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Kramer...Tuesday*

Is Ilsa biting people?







Sheesh...

Hope you have a safe and uneventful trip home tomorrow. Glad to hear that Kramer is eating well for his grandma!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer...Tuesday*

Thanks, Barb! I am grateful that you actually have to say "don't post often" in this section, ya know? 

Last time Ilsa stayed at the vet was after her FHO. She was on a fentanyl patch and they thought she was wonderful, and that I was crazy to tell them that she an odd temperament. Apparently morphine is a good mood regulator for her! She's just growling and being weird in her kennel, pretty stressed out when people come near her, but I told them to continue giving her treats when she's not growling and eventually that will make her like them a little more. I feel bad for her-things are very difficult for Ilsa. I am very black and white with her, and that calms her, the receptionist took that attitude with her and she did much better. 

Ilsa-when I got her as a foster and brought her in, I told Kramer to go say hello to her, because he always tested the dogs I fostered. He didn't want to go near her, even though she was a puppy. But I said, Oh, go say hello, and he walked up-she growled and peed at the same time and he squinted his eyes up at me like yikes, I told you so. His avoidance WAS the temperament test. But she was assimilated...









I can't wait to go home-I won't be able to pick the vet office gang up until Saturday-I probably won't get home until after 9:30 tonight if my car is done at 5. Kramer has an appt on Saturday at 11:20 so I will go over with him, and bring him and Ilsa home, then go back and get the other two. 

Also hoping for a quiet day today and an uneventful trip home to the pack. 

PS-in my doggy withdrawal I almost was a very bad person...I saw a lady in the hotel with a black lab service dog and had to restrain myself from running over and hugging it.







But so cuddly looking! If it had been a GSD...I would probably be telling you about my arrest...


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Kramer...Tuesday*

Jean, here's wishing you a smooth re-intergration with the pack at home,







a happy car, a comfortable Kramer, and I hope the bill for all the toys from the pet supply catalogs that Ilsa made them order won't be too high!

Grimmi sends wags and grinning slurps of buffoonery.









I send hugs to both you and Kramer-- I just know in a day or so everything will feel "normal" for the Jeanspackistanis again!

Sending prayers for your state of mind.







I know how much you worry about Kramer. LOTS of prayers being sent that you can feel some of his humor, some of his joy, and relax a bit to enjoy life as much as he is doing right now, even with everything that you are keeping in your thoughts. 

Prayers being sent for Kramer to feel well and do well-- prayers being sent for you to feel and do well, too.


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: Kramer...Tuesday*

<span style="color: #3333FF">Hi Jean









I haven't had time to post,(I've been busy with Kramer's youngest subject) but I am glad everything is going well.

Your Mom rocks!







It's nice when you have someone you trust to take care of your babies. I hope you relaxed, even if just alittle bit.







</span>


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Kramer...Tuesday*

Jean I so understand the whole "doggie withdrawal" issues. I have HORRIBLE separation anxiety. That is probably why I hate work so much....







as it means 8 hours of separation anxiety. The dogs are fine but me not so much. I couldn't imagine 3 days......

Just keep repeating your mantra..... this too shall pass and the Packistanies will be united again!


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Kramer...Tuesday*

that's great: "doggie withdrawal" In the four months after my husband's dog died and before Wolf came home with us, I fondled strange dogs on the street in Manhattan. Any of you would have protected your dogs. I'd see some nice dog with a person attached, walk sideways to the pair, and secretly stroke the innocent dog.

So Jean, in about 12 hours you and some of the pack will reunite (knock wood). It sounds like Kramer is exhibiting regal poise, even under these trying conditions. I am confident that you accomplished what you wanted in this trip and am counting on your car to do its job and get you home.

Once the family is made whole again, I imagine Ilsa will bounce back-routine is truly reassuring.

Drive safely,
Mary Jane


----------



## Laurie Brown

*Re: Kramer...Tuesday*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANPS-in my doggy withdrawal I almost was a very bad person...I saw a lady in the hotel with a black lab service dog and had to restrain myself from running over and hugging it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But so cuddly looking! If it had been a GSD...I would probably be telling you about my arrest...


LOL, Jean. I would personally like to tell all that are concerned with Jean's wellbeing, she is doing wonderfully. Jean, kathyb and I went to Grandma's (a restaurant in Albany), last night. Kathy brought Zoe and thankfully Jean did get kisses from her, otherwise we would have been bailing her out of jail. She also told me prior to picking her up at her hotel, that she gets car sick. I told her she could hang her head out the window for the 5 minute trip







I think she's been hanging out with Mario too long. 

We had a wonderful dinner, enjoying it without begging eyes watching us or the extra ruffage of fur in our food. Needless to say we only talked of dogs and I'm sure the people behind us were wondering about these three crazy ladies near them









It was great seeing you again Jean, as it always is. Don't forget to give Kramer a hug and pat from me when you pick him up







. My pack and I are continuing to send good vibes his way. Kathy, what more can I see, it's always wonderful to see you.


----------



## sunnygirl272

*Re: Kramer...Friday/going to vet*

Text from Jean- Mom taking Kramer to vet. Jean still in Albany. No further details available at this time.


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Kramer...Friday/going to vet*



> Originally Posted By: Melinda&JayText from Jean- Mom taking Kramer to vet. Jean still in Albany. No further details available at this time.


OHHHH....fingers and paws crossed here. Lots of hugs, ear scritchies and good vibes coming from NJ. I wish I were closer!!!


----------



## sunnygirl272

*Re: Kramer...Friday/going to vet*

Spoke with Jean for 45minutes on my way home. She actually just had to hang up 'cuz the vets' office was calling.
Kramer was just laying or standing, unsure which, but not "doing" anything, when he cried out, 3times. Jean's mom had to lift him/help him into vehicle, and at vet they carried him in on gurney. (Unsure whether he could've made it on his own, but no chances were taken.)
At start of our talk, he was sleeping on floor in office, in no active distress, Jean's mom still with him, and will be with him until whatever happens, happens.
Jean's car is fixed, to the tune of $1600. She is on thruway headed home. She and I were trying to come up with scenarios, for her to come up with plans, when the call waiting beeped. 
Will post as soon as I know more.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: Kramer...Friday/going to vet*

Oh, no. Well I hope whatever happens, happens after Jean is able to get there.


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Kramer...Friday/going to vet*

Right here, waitng for news.


----------



## sunnygirl272

*Kramer...winding down...*

"His" vet isn't there, but his tech is.
Hct dropped, to 15. Sleeping, but lifts head when his favorite receptionist comes into room. Gets up and moves around from time to time. Heartrate is normal.
PLAN: Wait for Jean. Vet, mom, and tech will wait with him. IF anything changes and he becomes distressed, or shows any signs of pain/suffering, they will send him to the bridge before she gets there. 
Jean is sad, crying off and on, but is more at peace that it's a "no decision" situation, and that there is a solid plan.

I am leaving the house, and am unsure if I can get onto here to post on my phone. I can get on this site to view, and can sign in, but haven't tried to post. If anyone is going to be around, can anyone PM me a cell and I can text any updates in case I cannot post from my phone?


----------



## Jake's Mom

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*

Oh dear, I've prayed so hard for a miracle for them. Now my prayer is that Jean will get there in time.


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*

Melinda, I can't pm you. you're over your limit.


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*

Praying hard.. beaming positive thoughts that Jean can get there soon. Wishing for whatever is comfortable & best for Kramer. Wishing that I were able to be there for Jean. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Skye'sMom

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*

Kramer had a great rally going on and a huge fan base. I hope he and Jean feel us all lifting them up.








We are thinking of you Jean and wishing a quiet, peaceful journey for Kramer.


----------



## sunnygirl272

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*



> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomMelinda, I can't pm you. you're over your limit.


Cleared out some of them....


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*

Still can't. Send me your #, and I'll text you mine.


----------



## DianaM

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*



> Originally Posted By: Jake's MomOh dear, I've prayed so hard for a miracle for them. Now my prayer is that Jean will get there in time.










That's all I am thinking about now. Hold on, Kramer, Mom is coming for you.


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*

I am bawling. I can't take this --- oh Kramer, please wait for Mom. We LOVE you


----------



## Reik's mom

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*



> Originally Posted By: DianaM
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Jake's MomOh dear, I've prayed so hard for a miracle for them. Now my prayer is that Jean will get there in time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I am thinking about now. Hold on, Kramer, Mom is coming for you.
Click to expand...

That is all I am thinking about too... Hang on Kramer..








Hang in there Jean...We are all praying hard for the both of you...


----------



## Ilovealldogs

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*



> Originally Posted By: DianaM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I am thinking about now. Hold on, Kramer, Mom is coming for you.


Same sentiments here. We love you, Kramer (and Jean)!


----------



## Katerlena

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*

Will be saying prayers for Kramer and Jean


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*

Hang in there, Kramer. Mom will be bringing you something really yummy...
Prayers going your way...


----------



## ded37

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*

Melinda asked me to post that she did pm 3k9mom with pictures. 

Jean you know that you and Kramer are in all of our throughts.


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*

Oh, Kramer our Great Friend. Momma Jean will be there real soon, hang on dear friend.

Val


----------



## kelso

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*

Love, thoughts and prayers from this way...

Hope Jean is safe en route to her Kramer


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*

Melinda has my number to text or call me at any time. As soon as I get an update, I'll post it here. I didn't receive any pictures (via pm or text) though...? And honestly, I don't want to be a pest at this time and send a text asking about that. 

(Perhaps they're just stuck on a cellular server somewhere and will show up soon..? If so, I'll post those as soon as I get them, of course. )

If there are photos, we'll see them soon enough..


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*

Oh no, just got on line and read this. Sending strength to all for Kramer to hang on until his mom gets there and for Jean to have a safe trip.


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*



> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomMelinda has my number to text or call me at any time. As soon as I get an update, I'll post it here. I didn't receive any pictures (via pm or text) though...? And honestly, I don't want to be a pest at this time and send a text asking about that.
> 
> (Perhaps they're just stuck on a cellular server somewhere and will show up soon..? If so, I'll post those as soon as I get them, of course. )
> 
> If there are photos, we'll see them soon enough..


OK, will check back later. Going to put my kids to bed. I just am a walking zombie thinking about him and Jean...Hope the power of thought is going her way...


----------



## Avamom

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*

Jean, you are in my thoughts! Kramer could not have a better mom!!!!


----------



## M&J

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*

Hold on, Krames, Mama's comin'.


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*

Hang in there Kramer! You and Jean are in our thoughts.


----------



## ded37

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*

Per Melinda; Jean minutes from vet. He cannot stand up. Post please. Thanks.

Mel and I are texting and I can access Internet from my Blackberry. 

K93mom. I let Mel know you didn't receive them yet.


----------



## Betty

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*

oh my goodness.

Soothing thoughts sent to Jean and Kramer.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*

I'm glad she is almost there. Perhaps the tumor is pressing on a nerve? From the description it sounds like something like that happened when he lay down or tried to get up. 

Big hugs to all. Kramer waited for her to be there. We are all there in spirit with you, Jean.


----------



## kshort

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*

My thoughts and prayers are with you both...


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*

I am glad to hear that Jean is almost there.....











































to Jean and Kramer!


----------



## BJDimock

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*









I can't think of anything else to say.


----------



## M&J

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*

Crap.


----------



## Reik's mom

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*



> Originally Posted By: M&JCrap.


My sentiments exactly..


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*

Glad to hear Jean is almost there. I know he will respond to her being there.









We are here too Kramer, we love you...


----------



## DianaM

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*

I hope Jean is holding Kramer right now and that they are comforting each other.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*

Taking Rafi out for a long walk but will keep Kramer and Jean and pack close to my heart.


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*

Just holding on for Jean.

Mary Jane


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*

Please get there Jean,,,,, please!!!! Hold on Kramer.

I did not check ere on purpose today knowing all was well and she was on her way home. 

Oh gosh this is so upsetting!!!!


----------



## DSudd

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*

Kathy it is very upsetting. I keep checking back for updates hoping that he is just having a bad night.


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*

I check my phone every few minutes for texts... Nothing...


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*

Guys, I am sure Jean got there in time. I know no matter how much she thinks she is prepared for Kramer leaving it is going to be ver very hard for her. So it might be a while before she is up to getting word to us.

Jean sending you cyber hugs.

Val


----------



## DianaM

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*

I've got to get some sleep now but Kramer and Jean and the Pack will be the last on my mind tonight.

Whatever transpires tonight...


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*

It's foolish, I wish I could do something. Just sitting here in the dark and recognizing limits.

Mary Jane


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*

I'm with you Diana, I have to get to bed, have been fighting a migraine all day, but I cannot get them off my mind. I want to know the second any news is posted.

Jean, you are in my thoughts and prayers























Long Live the King!!!!!


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*



> Originally Posted By: MaryJaneIt's foolish, I wish I could do something. Just sitting here in the dark and recognizing limits.
> 
> Mary Jane


This is the way I feel. I want a ticket for an airplane....I do not know how to internet pace. 

Val is right...I am going to try to watch the news.







More hugs for Jean and Kramer.


----------



## ninhar

*Re: Kramer...winding down...*

Jean, you and Kramer are in my thoughts and prayers tonight.


----------



## sunnygirl272

*Kramer.*

I started to post this in loving memory, then thought I'd move it here, and the whole thread can be moved.

Kramer went to the Bridge peacefully tonight with Jean by his side. He waited for her. 
The vet's mom brought in pizza for Kramer's attendants. Kramer was disinterested in pizza, or any or the noshing temptations. 
When Jean got there, he was still unable to get up. The vet and tech had left her alone with him, and her mom had stepped out, but she walked in just in time to see him give Jean "The Look" that told her he was done, and not happy with the current status. Jean said, "He looked at me, and that look said that 'this just sucks.'"


Jean did take the 3 in boarding home. Ilsa is sulking. Mario? Or Jaeger? has the trots. 

Sorry, I am babbling. 

____________________________________________
Kramer...Ode to the King of JeanPackiStan

Kramer....
Pancake dog in the Erie shelter.
Suckered Jean into taking him home.
Trained her well.
Taught her much. 
About Dogs. 
About People.
About Herself.
Psychology.
Leadership. 
Tenacity. 
CHOWNESS!!!
Trained other dogs. Evaluated other dogs. Soothed other dogs with his calm, cool, strength.
Gave other dogs a stable (no, really!) place to recoup. regroup. readjust and heal.
In his strength, gave others, 4Leggeds and 2Leggeds, strength and confidence. 
______________________________________
Tonight, tomorrow....
Love your dogs.
Learn from your dogs.


----------



## Avamom

*Re: Kramer.*








Jean









Thank you for sharing Kramer with all of us, we are all better for it!


----------



## TMarie

*Re: Kramer.*

I'm so very sorry Jean!


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Kramer.*

Melinda,

Thanks for posting.

I am so glad Jean got there in time and Kramer told her he was ready to go. You know Nina is waiting for him. 

I figured she would take the dogs home with her since Ilsa was having such a hard time. The rest of the Packistan will keep Jean busy because they will all be hurting.

Val


----------



## ninhar

*Re: Kramer.*

Jean, I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Kramer.







Jean.


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Kramer.*

Kramer was one in a million and he went on his terms. Now he has a much larger Kingdom to rule. 








Kramer


----------



## Fodder

*Re: Kramer.*








Jean

this is so tough!
i lost a 17yr old golden, and for me thats more than half my life that he was with me...
but you know, the longer they're with us -- the more beautiful memories we have of them!

sweet Kramer, i'm glad you made it in time and could be with him. thats very special.


----------



## oregongsdr111

*Re: Kramer.*

I sit here looking at the computer screen, tears flowing. Jean, I know how your heart must feel tonight. The same as mine did when Bishop died in my arms. I am so glad he hung on until you could be with him. But it seems he would have it no other way.

I send to you my heart felt sympathy.
Draw on all those wonderful memories.

I don't know what else to say...


----------



## kshort

*Re: Kramer.*

Jean,
I'm sorry and my heart hurts for your loss -- and the loss to all of us. I'm grateful he waited and I'm grateful he gave you the look. You two had, and will continue to have, an amazing love story. I only wish every animal in this world could have lived his life.

I'm lighting a candle to help guide your way, sweet boy. Be young and healthy again. Be waiting for us all...


----------



## Reik's mom

*Re: Kramer.*

From the bottom of my heart, I am so sorry Jean..


----------



## sunnygirl272

*Re: Kramer.*

I am signing off soon. Jean will likely not post tonight, or maybe not even tomorrow(Saturday), but I do expect she will be on to read. 

Please post not only expressions of sympathy, but also things you have learned through Kramer, or favorite stories from Jean about him. I know Kramer has taught us ALL much, and also offered us second-hand entertainment! I think sharing these bits will help Jean in her time of need. She has helped so many of us, in so many ways!



On behalf of Jeanpackistan, your condolences on the loss of the king are regally accepted. The Rainbow Bridge will NEVER be the same again!!!!


----------



## DancingCavy

*Re: Kramer.*

I'm sorry to hear about Kramer, Jean. I always enjoyed seeing pictures of him. His warm, loving smile with just a little bit of Chow attitude. He sounds like he was a one-in-a-million dog. Wise and caring. Though I never met him, I got to know him through your posts and I am saddened by his passing. He was so lucky to meet you in the shelter. His Royal Highness had a wonderful life with you.

He will be greatly missed. R.I.P. Kramer.


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: Kramer.*

He went on his own terms in his own time. 

He has touched countless people through this site. Through us, our dogs. Shadow will not what so ever let me out of his sight tonight. He knows something is going on. 

My Shadow is still young. I pray that throughout his GSD life like Kramer, he can teach other dogs the calm and coolness that Kramer had. He met them, welcomed them and taught them. I wish for all of us that we have a doggie mentor in our home. 

I know he leaves the rest of his pack with the knowlege on how to help Jean through this. He was just that good of a teacher. 

I will miss his pictures.







His looks, he was so wise. 

I am thankful to have known him through this forum. And to continue knowing Jean, we are here for you.
















King Kramer.


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Kramer.*

I think Jean needed Kramer and Kramer needed Jean that is why they meshed (after some trail and error) together. 

The thing about Packs is that they change, they evolve, dogs come and go. 

I don't have the heart wrenching pain that I had when Nina left, this is more of a calm feeling. Kramer had a GREAT long life with Jean and his body just didn't have any more fight in it.

Kramer's Legacy will live on through what he has taught the current pack members, what he has taught Jean and that she will be able to teach new pack members. Yes Jean will have additional pack members when the time is right.

Right now Jean will draw on what Kramer taught her because the pack is going to be really out of sorts for some time. But Kramer will guide her through helping the pack get adjusted.

Jean, my friend, I wish I could take the pain away.

Val


----------



## 3K9Mom

*Re: Kramer.*

In the end, we can only hope to live fully, to be loved, to make a difference, to have good friends and to be surrounded by those who love and respect us when our time on earth is over. To die in the arms of one who loves us, and to be aware enough to say "goodbye," that is a sorrowful but sweet gift that we can't truly appreciate until we've been there.

Good-night, sweet prince; And flights of angels sing thee to thy rest. 

Jean, my heart is with you. And the queen mourns her king. There shall never be another.


----------



## wolfstraum

*Re: Kramer.*

I haven't posted much on Kramer's kingdom threads...but I have read them and they have brought many smiles and not a few tears...

All of them are special, but some are even more special to us and Kramer was very much more special....remember all the good times and the love, and know that he loved you too Jean - he will be running free at the bridge now, and will take charge of all those who need him....























My very very deepest sympathies 


Lee


----------



## DorianE

*Re: Kramer.*

I have yet to post in this thread due to being new and feeling like I was the new one on the block, getting in on something that friends shared. I know I dont know most of you yet, however Jean, I have to tell you. From the moment I read about the trip back to where Kramer played and all the things you have done for this member of your family, I have had mad respect for you. I feel I know Kramer and he has allowed so many ppl into your lifes circle as well as his own. I have gained strength for what ever the future holds for me and those I love and hope that I have the strength to do half of what you did to make those last days so memorable. Kramer knew what you were doing and he was reliving his youth. I know you saw that every night when you would lay there with your own fears and minds thoughts and look over to make sure his breath was still even and that he was in no pain. You can rest tonight, rest that your body has needed. Dream tonight, of that warm breath and soft kiss and Kramer thanks you for all you did for him and most importantly for the love you gave him. Tomorrow you may live. You have made Kramer a household name and not only will you never forget him, neither will total strangers that never met him but are better off for hearing about his brave path he made with you by his side, you in his heart, and him forever in your soul!


----------



## Barb E

*Re: Kramer.*

Oh Jean, I'm sorry my friend


----------



## Kayla's Dad

*Re: Kramer.*

I have not posted on these threads but have read through them first thing almost every time I log on. Jean my heart goes out to you and all of Kramer's subjects. See so much about love and acceptance of our animals. I look at my two and hope when that time comes, that we will have lived the life and shared the love that i saw throughout these threads.

Godspeed Kramer. Keep an eye on your pack and all of us left behind to continue the story that you've started.


----------



## flyinghayden

*Re: Kramer.*

I am so sorry Jean. I know only too well what you are going through right. Just remember, we are all holding you up now, and we are crying with you. Take care. RIP Kramer.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: Kramer.*



> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomIn the end, we can only hope to live fully, to be loved, to make a difference, to have good friends and to be surrounded by those who love and respect us when our time on earth is over. To die in the arms of one who loves us, and to be aware enough to say "goodbye," that is a sorrowful but sweet gift that we can't truly appreciate until we've been there.


I can't say it any better than that.


----------



## Rose Hutch

*Re: Kramer.*

Oh Jean,

I sit here crying for all of us, King Kramer will be sorely missed . But he has taught me a lot through your posts about his life with you, the love you two shared came through loud and clear. May we all have a Kramer in our lives at some point, he was the KING and ruled his pack with fairness and love. God speed HRH Kramer, and Melinda, you are sooo right, the Rainbow Bridge will NEVER be the same. All the furkids that have gone before him will be meeting him, he has so much to do up there, he'll be busy til it's time for you Jean, and the rest of Jeanpackistan to go on too. My heart hurts for all of you Jean, but all those years of wonderful memories will help ease the pain and grief. Rule on King Kramer .


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Kramer.*

I am so very sorry, Jean. Kramer was one regal gentleman and I am sure he reigns the furkids at the Bride. He is in the company of wonderful canines there, some of my companions too. He will be watching over you.

Angie sends you big borks (I am sure Kramer can hear them too) and big sloppy kisses.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Kramer.*

It's past my bedtime and hard to type through the tears but Jean I wanted to thank you for sharing so much of Kramer's life with us. Although I never actually met him, I feel like I knew him so well. Just the other day, one of Kramer's stories made me laugh so hard I spit my food out.









Nothing is like losing your first dog, especially when your first dog graced this world with such character. I know you will carry his spirit in your heart and his legacy will live on through your pack. I wish you peace in this time of mourning.


----------



## arycrest

*Re: Kramer.*

_ <span style='font-size: 17pt'>HAIL TO THE KING!!! </span> _ 














Jean, I'm so very sorry for your loss.






















REST IN PEACE DEAR KRAMER ... MAY YOU RUN FREE AT THE BRIDGE!

_ It takes both the sun and the rain to make a beautiful rainbow! _


----------



## Qyn

*Re: Kramer.*

My heart knows that Kramer has passed as my face is wet and my throat is swollen but I don't want to believe it. I'm so sorry to read this news and heartfelt sympathy is sent to Jean and her other dogs.

I don't know what else to write as I truly did not expect this news so soon.

Thank you Jean for sharing Kramer with us - he was special but it was you that allowed him to be himself.


----------



## kelso

*Re: Kramer.*

I do not know exactly what to say as so many people have posted sentiments that echo across this board. Each and every post I wanted to quote and say I am feeling and thinking the same way, though I certainly have not known Jean or Kramer as long as many here.

Kramer lived such a beautiful and meaningful life with Jean and the Pack. 

It is unseasonably warm here in KS tonight, very windy, we have the windows open. When our older girlie passed we always said she let us know she was around by the wind chimes, with the force that the wind and nature brings.

The wind chimes are going nuts tonight outside my window, I like to think in my heart that our girl and all of the dogs everyone has lost past or present are welcoming Kramer, King style.

Take care Jean and the Pack, we are all here for you 

Thank you for sharing your Kramer with us


----------



## kelso

*Re: Kramer.*

I thought of Nina as well today. I remember you posting that Kramer was a great help to you and Nina during her hard times. This flower reminds me of her beautiful collar







She is there to welcome Kramer like he was there for you and her.









I copied this from your thread about Nina that you posted:

There is a Strength in Friendship That Helps Us Overcome Life's Most Difficult Times

I know firsthand of your strength,
You have shared it so often with me...
I know firsthand of your courage,
You have shared it so gallantly with me...
I know firsthand of your light,
You have shed it so freely in the darkness...
I know firsthand of your wisdom, 
You have shared it so easily with me...
I know firsthand of your pain, 
And I share it so deeply with you...
Your strength, your courage, 
your light, and your wisdom
will see you through...
and so shall I.

-Anonymous


----------



## Laurie Brown

*Re: Kramer.*

Jean I'm so, so very sorry that Kramer has gone to the Bridge. I know what a void he has left in your heart and the pack, but he will continue to watch over all of you.


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Kramer.*

Jean, thank you for sharing King Kramer with all of us. An epic personality, a force in and of himself. 

Grimm is kissing away my tears now. But I feel stronger for having Kramer touch my life, even through the 'net. His strength is something that I can learn from.

Sending prayers for you, Jean. Knowing how much you are hurting. So grateful to you for sharing Kramer with us. I am so very sorry.


----------



## Kay13411

*Re: Kramer.*

I am so very sorry Jean, I am at a lost for words. I am so glad you made it to him, and that he was able to tell you it was time. You gave him a wonderful life and were able to see when he needed to go, I know I would have a hard time letting him go, but those are the human emotions that are involved..... I spoke with an animal communictor yesterday and she explained that for a dog to pass it is like walking into another room. He feared nothing, and will always be watching over you and the rest of the pack. Take the time you need to morn his passing, but don't forget to celebrate his life, it was a grand one.

Melinda, thank you for keeping us all up to date, very much appreciated.


----------



## JenM66

I'm Still Here 

Friend, please don't mourn for me
I'm still here, though you don't see.
I'm right by your side each night and day
and within your heart I long to stay.

My body is gone but I'm always near.
I'm everything you feel, see or hear.
My spirit is free, but I'll never depart
as long as you keep me alive in your heart.

I'll never wander out of your sight-
I'm the brightest star on a summer night.
I'll never be beyond your reach-
I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.

I'm the colorful leaves when fall comes around
and the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond,
The clear cool water in a quiet pond.

I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring,
The first warm raindrop that April will bring.
I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,
and you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.

When you start thinking there's no one to love you,
you can talk to me through the Lord above you.
I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,
and you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.

I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep
and the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.
I'm the smile you see on a baby's face.
Just look for me, friend, I'm everyplace! 

Author Unknown


----------



## Jake's Mom

*Re: Kramer.*

Oh Jean, I am so sorry for the loss of Kramer.

I am so thankful that you were there with him and that you had few moments alone.

Off to cry harder now.


----------



## Betty

I am so sorry Jean.

Thank you for allowing us all to peek into the special relationship you have with Kramer and for allowing us to be there at his final journey.

Thank you for sharing this very special boy with us. We are all better because of it.


----------



## M&J

*Re: Kramer.*



> Originally Posted By: Melinda&Jay
> ____________________________________________
> Kramer...Ode to the King of JeanPackiStan
> 
> Kramer....
> Pancake dog in the Erie shelter.
> Suckered Jean into taking him home.
> Trained her well.
> Taught her much.
> About Dogs.
> About People.
> About Herself.
> Psychology.
> Leadership.
> Tenacity.
> CHOWNESS!!!
> Trained other dogs. Evaluated other dogs. Soothed other dogs with his calm, cool, strength.
> Gave other dogs a stable (no, really!) place to recoup. regroup. readjust and heal.
> In his strength, gave others, 4Leggeds and 2Leggeds, strength and confidence.
> ______________________________________
> Tonight, tomorrow....
> Love your dogs.
> Learn from your dogs.


Add to the list: Most of us met Jean through Kramer--probably why she joined this forum........For that, we thank you Krames!

I'll say it again, Crap.

Death is not going to stop Kramer. He is doing what Melinda so beautifully wrote for other dogs that didn't have a Jean in their life. And no **** disease, or old age, is going to stop him.

He's going to take care of you from above, Jean. His job will never be done. He's with you. 

You fought the good fight, Kramer. You were, ARE, the King!


----------



## sunnygirl272

*Re: Kramer.*

Chiming in with a Kramer story-some of you may have heard this one previously:
Jean's grandmother had ADORED him....to the extent that she had a framed potrait of him, but not of any of the grandkids, on her table!!!
Jean was telling me last night that when her dad was alive, Kramer got his way with him also. Kramer apparently loved butterscotch candies in his youth. Jean's dad would be sitting there, and Kramer would jump up, pin him back in his chair/paws on shoulders, staring him in the face, "gimme the candy gimme the candy gimme the candy." And her dad would cave. But then he thought he was smart- he'd sneak into the bathroom to sneak a candy in his mouth, come back out, and there was Kramer-"gimme the candy gimme the candy gimme the candy."


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Kramer.*

Controlling to the end, Kramer stopped death in its tracks to see Jean again. Nobody can ever tell me anything more about dignity or loyalty than that.

You are a generous woman, Jean, sharing your life with those creatures that need you-and sharing their beauty and their faults and their wisdom with us.

Give yourself time.

With profound sorrow,
Mary Jane


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: Kramer.*



> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomIn the end, we can only hope to live fully, to be loved, to make a difference, to have good friends and to be surrounded by those who love and respect us when our time on earth is over. To die in the arms of one who loves us, and to be aware enough to say "goodbye," that is a sorrowful but sweet gift that we can't truly appreciate until we've been there.
> 
> Good-night, sweet prince; And flights of angels sing thee to thy rest.
> 
> Jean, my heart is with you. And the queen mourns her king. There shall never be another.


 <span style="color: #3333FF">Perfectly said.

Jean I am so very sorry. You are an amazing person and an amazing Mom. </span>


----------



## fourdogsrule

*Re: Kramer.*








King Kramer

Jean I am so so sorry for your loss. Kramer was such an inspriation to all of us. He may be gone, but he will never be forgotten. 
I am glad to here that he waited for you, that is what you call love and loyality.
Please know that we are thinking of you and your pack and remember all the good times you had with Kramer.
Take Care.


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Kramer.*

My heart breaks.


----------



## onyx'girl

*Re: Kramer.*



> Originally Posted By: AmaruqKramer was one in a million and he went on his terms. Now he has a much larger Kingdom to rule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kramer


You've said it all~Rip Big boy








My sympathy to Jean and the packistanies


----------



## Skye'sMom

*Re: Kramer.*

I will only add, I am so sorry for your loss, but so warmed by all the memories.

Run free, Kramer.


----------



## angelaw

*Re: Kramer.*

I am so sorry it was Kramer's time as I know we all would've wished for more time with him. It sounds like he did it his way as he's done so many other things. RIP dear boy. Jean we're here for you.


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: Kramer.*








Jean, I am so sorry.


----------



## srfd44-2

*Re: Kramer.*

Words can not express the feelings we all have at your loss. Our furkids could live a thousand years and that would not be long enough to have them in our lives. I am so sorry for your loss. Remember the good times, the crazy times, and the frustrating ones also. Remember the King..........


----------



## Castlemaid

*Re: Kramer.*








I don't think anyone can follow this thread without crying.

So, so sorry, Goodby great ole' Kramer, you have run a good race, and have fought a good battle. Time to rest.


----------



## luvmysheps

*Re: Kramer.*

I am sobbing my eyes out. Oh Jean, I am so sorry. I can't put into words how badly I feel.

Thank God he waited for you. He couldn't leave without you by his side. What a wonderful bond you two had.

RIP HRH Kramer.


----------



## Heidigsd

*Re: Kramer.*

Jean, I am so very sorry














This really breaks my heart.








Kramer 

Michaela


----------



## balakai

*Re: Kramer.*

Others have said it so much better than I could. Jean, I am so very sorry.

~Kristin


----------



## ncgsdmom

*Re: Kramer.*

I express my condolences on you loss of you beloved Kramer. I am sitting here crying too. You are the besy mom he could have ever hoped to have. My you find peace in remembering all the happy times you had to gether. He was such an exceptional guy. Out dogs are like chapters in the book of our life, but oh what glorious, happy, sad, funny, entertaining experiences we have with them during those chapters. May he rest in peace. He will be waiting for you at the bridge. Again, so sorry.






























HRH Kramer


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: Kramer.*

I am so sorry Jean. He was one in a million wasn't he? )))

RIP dear Kramer.


----------



## Katerlena

*Re: Kramer.*

In a world where you read about people that discard their old senior dogs like yesterdays trash it has been an inspiration to read about the lifelong companionship between Jean and Kramer. Jean’s unwavering devotion to her cherished old friend speaks volumes about the power of love and the goodness of people. May we all be blessed to have a friend like Jean in the last days of our lives to make us tasty treats and take us to our long journey home.

Jean and Kramer thank you for sharing your lives with us. I know you will be reunited again some day as there is most surely a Packistan in Heaven


----------



## Keegan62

*Re: Kramer.*

I am fairly new and I have read only a few things about Kramer
The loss of him brought back memories of My losing Ernie It is so devastating.

From what I have read he was a very lucky dog in having you as an owner and he to have you

Nothing I could do or words that I say can help in any way
Just that I am really sorry.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

*Re: Kramer.*



> Originally Posted By: Melinda&JayJean was telling me last night that when her dad was alive, Kramer got his way with him also. Kramer apparently loved butterscotch candies in his youth. Jean's dad would be sitting there, and Kramer would jump up, pin him back in his chair/paws on shoulders, staring him in the face, "gimme the candy gimme the candy gimme the candy." And her dad would cave. But then he thought he was smart- he'd sneak into the bathroom to sneak a candy in his mouth, come back out, and there was Kramer-"gimme the candy gimme the candy gimme the candy."


Thank you for that story, whenever I eat a butterscotch candy it will jog my memory and I will endearingly think of Kramer.









For the light of compassion and tenderness which Kramer brought into Jean's life I know that she is everlastingly grateful. Dogs seem to leave us when we are most vulnerable. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Ilovealldogs

*Re: Kramer.*

Words cannot express my deepest sorrow for your loss. Kramer was loved beyond belief and I am so glad that you were able to say goodbye to him.


----------



## DianaM

*Re: Kramer.*

Jean, my deepest, most heartfelt sympathies.









I am so very sorry for your loss. Kramer was a very special little man, loved by people he had never even met.











> Quote:In a world where you read about people that discard their old senior dogs like yesterdays trash it has been an inspiration to read about the lifelong companionship between Jean and Kramer. Jean’s unwavering devotion to her cherished old friend speaks volumes about the power of love and the goodness of people. May we all be blessed to have a friend like Jean in the last days of our lives to make us tasty treats and take us to our long journey home.


My sentiments exactly.







King Kramer.


----------



## sitstay

Jean, I am so sorry. My thoughts are with you.
Sheilah


----------



## djpohn

*Re: Kramer.*

Jean,

I am sorry for your loss! I am glad you made it back to say goodbye and had to let him go when it was his time. Kramer will live forever in your heart and in all the future dogs that come into your life. My thoughts and prayers are with you in your time of sorrow. You are at a place we all face one day when we bring these special guys into our lives and heart.

Kramer lead a great life, fought the good fight and now will rest in peace and watch over you.

take care,
Diana


----------



## valb

*Re: Kramer.*

It's so hard to reply while crying. I keep trying to think of all the
pictures, young man to old, and all the times he convinced Jean
to get him good things to eat. Thinking of those stories does help
a little.

Kramer, your loss leaves a great ache in my heart.

Jean, I'm so sorry.


----------



## gsdlove212

*Re: Kramer.*

Oh my goodness...I have followed the king's journey on this forum for a long time. Before he was diagnosed, after, and now. He was truley a very special and loved boy, and he touched so many lives. Of course he will be missed, but never forgotten. And as the grief and pain subsides, the memories will become even stronger and fonder. Jean, you did everything you could for your boy, and HRH knew the lengths that you would go. He knew you would move heaven and earth for him, and so he tried to do the same for you each and every day (in his own very special ways, he succeeded). Hold on to those memories and know that there is no place that Kramer would rather have been than the king of the pack. I feel a deep sympathy for your loss, but I can also see the glimmering sun light behind the storm clouds. The two of you blessed and enriched each other's life in ways that I can only hope the rest of the world will get to experience. Run free Kramer, keep the bridge in tip top shape, as I know you will. And Jean, we are all here and thinking of you. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Annemarie

*Re: Kramer.*

I never read these threads, too hard..........

Jean, I as so very sorry for your loss


----------



## barbprzyby

*Re: Kramer.*

Kramer and Jean - what a testament of love.
My condolences Jean and thanks for sharing so much of your heart and life with those of us who will never meet you. 
Ah- but we have been challenged by reading how you have met your own fears and situations with grace and humor.
RIP Kramer-HRH and run free like never before!
Grace and peace for you Jean at this hardest of times.


----------



## JasperLoki

*Re: Kramer.*

Hi Jean,

I just found out about Kramer, I am so very sorry
















I wish I had the right words to say, you and your pack are in my thoughts/prayers.

I read through alot of the thread, there are so many good and caring people on this forum.

I am glad to be here.








Kramer


----------



## agilegsds

*Re: Kramer.*

I am so sorry Jean. My heart is breaking for you right now.

_Our Animals shepherd us through certain eras of our lives. When we 
are ready to turn the corner and make it on our own, they let us go. 
- Author Unknown _


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: Kramer.*

I'm deeply saddened by the loss of Kramer, our King! Thank you so much for sharing Kramer with us. Much like Millie had, Kramer thought us so much about the how valuable our Seniors are and how much they have to offer. The world really has lost a great embassador.
Many hugs to you Jean. I wish I could take your pain away but hope that you find comfort in the memories you have of the times you were together. While he might be gone, a part of him will remain in your heart always. 
Hugs,


----------



## lish91883

*Re: Kramer.*

My deepest sympathies Jean. 


RIP Kramer.


----------



## pupresq

*Re: Kramer.*

I've been in sleep deprived transport land and logged on thinking to see how Jean's trip went and how things were going. Oh Jean! I'm so sorry.









Thank you for all the wonderful stories. Thank you for being snookered by that little puppy. Thank you for making the king of the Shepherd board a Chow mix! Thank you for sharing your lives and hilarious exploits with all of us.

Thank you Kramer for your careful indoctrination and training of Jean and for raising her to be such an extraordinary dogmom. Thank you for your partnership and your friendship. You have both touched so many lives. You will always be remembered by hundreds of people you never even met but who loved you through your wonderful stories. 

Jean - my heart goes out to you.


----------



## KAKZooKpr

*Re: Kramer.*

My thoughts are with you and I am so very sorry for your loss. He had a wonderful life with you and will live forever in your heart. He has a lot of wonderful friends to greet him at the Bridge.

Kristina


----------



## AniasGSDs

*Re: Kramer.*

I wish to add my condolences...............


----------



## k9sign

*Re: Kramer.*

OMG, Jean, I came to the GSD forum to check and post on Van's thread. I never expected to scroll down looking for the thread, and find out abt Kramer.
I don't even know what to say. Words just are not adequate. My heart literally feels like it is breaking for u...

I am bawling, and just wish I was there to give u hugs.

Tucker and Justice are trying to dry my tears...and they send auntie Jean their love. I send mine too sweetie.

Hugs and love,
Cindy


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Kramer.*

Oh Jean...I am so very sorry!! Sinclair just told me on the phone. My friend...my thoughts and prayers are with you....


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer.*



> Originally Posted By: Jasper007
> 
> I read through alot of the thread, there are so many good and caring people on this forum.
> 
> I am glad to be here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kramer


Yes. That is so true. Thank you all. It's been a quiet day here, and I will need to go back through and read all these posts since yesterday. Thank you Melinda for supplying the updates and the stories-I was babbling on the phone on my drive to the vet office. 

I can't thank you all enough. 

I think in the over 5500 days I had with Kramer, I was only away from him about 20 at the most, so this is definitely an adjustment. But how blessed to have had him so many days, and until recently, in such healthy times. I just miss him, and last night seems unreal. 

I know his mind wasn't truly ready, but his body just couldn't continue on. That was the hardest part, but he was so tired, so weak, and we had to accept that it was time. I picture him as he was and have to believe that he is that way again. 

My aunt said to me it was a bad time but that it was as good as it could be and she was right. I made it there from Albany in my repaired car, my mom, the vet and tech were all wonderful, and it happened just as the conference ended. And of course, he will always be with me. 

Thank you all again-there is so much to read again, and so many thanks to you all. 

About 10 years ago...in a quiet moment


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: Kramer.*

What a wonderful soul was Kramer.


----------



## kelso

*Re: Kramer.*

What a great picture of Kramer









Thank you, Jean, for sharing Kramer and your pack here.


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Kramer.*

Such a beautiful picture of Kramer! Jean, we are here for you. Just wanted to add another note of caring, so that you know how very much we care for you and wish you some measure of peace during such a painful time. I know yesterday must seem truly surreal to you now. Feeling in a fog as you attend to daily chores is protective.. but we still hurt so deeply. May some comfort and strength find it's way to your heart right now. Such a charmed life did King Kramer lead. We are all keeping you close to our hearts as you deal with his loss... although he will never be far from you. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Kramer.*

Jean,
Thank you for taking the time to post in what is a deeply personal period. I lost my father at 95 years of age in September, as you know, the day Nina died. His memory warms and brightens many moments for me. I guess that Kramer's legacy will carry you on.

take care of yourself-not just your pack,
Mary Jane


----------



## pupresq

*Re: Kramer.*


----------



## GSDLoverII

*Re: Kramer.*

I am so very sorry Jean.
God Speed Kramer


----------



## Strana1

*Re: Kramer.*








Jean, I'm so sorry for your loss, but I am glad you were able to make it back to Kramer in time. You and your pack are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Kramer.*

Jean,
I am so sorry about Kramer, he knew he needed to wait for you to say goodbye. Remember the good times with him and how he liked to be the king.


----------



## elly1210

*Re: Kramer.*

big hugs, so very sorry


----------



## ThreeDogs

*Re: Kramer.*

Jean,

Thank you for sharing Kramer's life with us. I can't tell you how many times your posts about Kramer and your pack have made me smile and sometimes even laugh out loud. You and Kramer have given all of us such a wonderful gift, the smiles the laughter and even now the tears. 

We all know how extraordinary Kramer was and how very much you loved him.

We all cry with you. I am so very sorry for your loss. 

R.I.P King Kramer

P.s. You know he's whippin the dogs into shape at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## M&J

*Re: Kramer.*

Take care, Jean. Kramer was a magnificent dog and friend.


----------



## elsie

*Re: Kramer.*

please accept our deepest sympathies, jean.









farewell, kramer. if your sole purpose in your life was to bring joy and happiness, and show unconditional love, then you've achieved ultimate success. rip fella, till we all meet again.....


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer.*

Kramer at 13









Thank you all again. I slept a lot this weekend-good thing the pack was tired from the stress of me being gone, or being at the vet office. 

Kramer at 14









It is hard to imagine but the house seems so quiet and empty without him-even with the others running around. 

Kramer right after I got him









I go pick up his ashes today. I am going to bring Mikko (my poor cat who had FIP) and Nina's and ask that they take out a little from each, and mix a little of his, and put them in a St. Francis urn, so that the pack will always be together. 

Kramer and Nina-healthy together again at the Bridge









Where yes, I do think he's kicking some butt, and getting dogs in line-teaching them some manners. He's got a lot of old friends there who have gone on ahead, from different places he's lived. 

Missed by his pack









Thank you pup, for that picture.







to your pack for doing that. 

I am sorry I am not able to say what I want, express my thanks and gratitude to you all better right now. But thank you.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer.*

Wanted to add this-thanks for the poems and the stories and everything that people have posted. I have just gotten lost going through photobucket and seeing all these pictures of him. Trying to think of something nice to do for the vet office and looking for a picture to use to include with it. . . 


Kramer...Ode to the King of JeanPackiStan

Kramer....
Pancake dog in the Erie shelter.
Suckered Jean into taking him home.
Trained her well.
Taught her much. 
About Dogs. 
About People.
About Herself.
Psychology.
Leadership. 
Tenacity. 
CHOWNESS!!!
Trained other dogs. Evaluated other dogs. Soothed other dogs with his calm, cool, strength.
Gave other dogs a stable (no, really!) place to recoup. regroup. readjust and heal.
In his strength, gave others, 4Leggeds and 2Leggeds, strength and confidence. 
______________________________________
by Melinda


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Kramer.*

Jean, knowing how deeply you must be hurting, how painful it is even to breathe.. but also how numb you must feel too, in a fog, trying to do the things daily that you must for the loving, clamoring Packistanies. Hugs and prayers and warm thoughts sent your way-- and again my deepest thanks and gratitude for sharing Kramer with us.







I am praying that you remember to eat and sleep and take good care of yourself right now.

Once, when I worried that Grimm was greeting other dogs with too much enthusiasm, you told me that Kramer would teach Grimm "never to invade a body-bubble." Without a Kramer here, I found a send-away camp that had a "tough cookie" dog on staff, a Kramer-like Czech Wolfdog. Grimm blazed wildly up to meet the other dog-- and WHAMMO!! Never again. Grimm always afterwards greeted him politely, and during the send-away camp, they were the best of friends. Grimm goes again this spring to camp. I am so appreciative of the work that Kramer did in teaching dogs. And humans. Thank you for sharing Kramer with us.


----------



## 2dogcrew

*Re: Kramer.*

Jean, I'm so very sorry. It's so hard to lose a grand old boy.


----------



## Ewilliams

*Re: Kramer.*

Oh, Jean. I just read. I am so very sorry for your loss and I can't tell you the tears I have spilled re-reading Kramer's story! Please accept my deepest and most sincere regards. I am so happy that Kramer had YOU for his person! We are all here if and when you need us. You already know that. You are in my thoughts and prayers as is the rest of your pack. Please take care of yourself and give yourself the time and space to begin to heal.























Kramer the King

PUPRESQ- That picture from your pack made me cry, too. You are a very thoughtful person. Thanks for thinking of that! You are awesome.


----------



## GSD07

*Re: Kramer.*

Jean, I am so deeply sorry for your loss. Kramer was a dog of a lifetime. I'm so sorry...


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: Kramer.*

Jean- I am so so sorry for your loss of your Kramer. I just read this- my heart goes out to you and Kramer- big hugs are being sent your way. He was so lucky to have you for his mom, and we are all so lucky to have been included in his life through pictures and stories of him. Thank you for sharing Kramer with us.


----------



## ddcha

*Re: Kramer.*

Jean...I am so very sorry for your loss of Kramer. It is true that they take a piece of your heart when they go...I have so enjoyed reading of your adventures with Kramer and have been so touched with how you have cared for him. He was so lucky to have you as his mom.


----------



## kshort

*Re: Kramer.*

Those pictures...







Especially Nina and Kramer in their harnesses - that is about the sweetest picture ever...

I know your house feels so empty now, Jean, even with the rest of the crew there. He was a part of your life for so many years, through thick and thin, and I know what a big hole he's left. Just wanted you to know we were thinking of you...


----------



## Tina & Dave

*Re: Kramer.*

I am deeply sorry for your loss Jean. I hated reading this thread but could not help myself. RIP Krammer ... and Jean ... thank you for doing all you do.

Tina


----------



## luvmysheps

*Re: Kramer.*

It is so funny you saying how quiet the house is without Kramer there. When I lost my Uzzy I felt the same darn thing. I only had him 3 1/2 years but I miss him still.

Take care of yourself Jean. Lots of love coming your way, for you and your puppers.


----------



## natalie559

*Re: Kramer.*

Jean, I am so sorry. Be strong.


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Kramer.*

Jean, that's some dog-Kramer.

Look at how many people he brings together and how many warm memories he elicits even from his throne at the Bridge.

You have really made Kramer live for all of us here, 

thanks,
Mary Jane


----------



## nathalie1977

*Re: Kramer.*

Gosh, I'm so sorry about this sad turn of events. Thank you for sharing these pictures and for sharing your stories about your pack.


----------



## DorianE

*Re: Kramer.*



> Originally Posted By: ddcha It is true that they take a piece of your heart when they go....


*Since Heaven has become your home
I sometimes feel I'm so alone;
and though we now are far apart
you hold a big piece of my heart.

I never knew how much I'd grieve
when it was time for you to leave,
or just how much my heart would ache
from that one fragment you would take.

God lets this tender hole remain
reminding me we'll meet again,
and one day all the pain will cease
when He restores this missing piece

He'll turn to joy my every tear
and when I wear this necklace near
it will become my simple way
to treasure our Reunion Day.*


----------



## mistimp

*Re: Kramer.*








Jean thank you for sharing Kramer with us. We are sorry for your loss.


----------



## AniasGSDs

*For Kramer & Jean ~ "Rainbow, Bridge" by Ania*

*I doodled this for you.*

Hope you enjoy it.......









<span style="color: #000099">*"Rainbow, Bridge"*</span>










With Love,

Ania


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: For Kramer & Jean ~ "Rainbow, Bridge" by Ania*

Ania-I saw this while reading the board on my phone and had to get on my computer so I could really appreciate it. It is beautiful. Just gorgeous-thank you-it's so good to see you on this site again with all your kindness and good thoughts for all. 

You all have done more to keep me going than you will know. I am trying to avoid that rut that sometimes we get stuck in (or I do) when I get so sad, and all these messages have helped to keep me in a positive state of mind, even as I miss this dog so much. 

I got his ashes back-I have to say I am now realizing that I get disappointed when they hand me the tin-like I was expecting something better (like my dog back). Maybe because I know (or want to think) his spirit and his energy is all around us and not in that little box so much. They also had the St. Francis urn and I got a discount on it-that was a nice surprise. 

I have to say again-if you read these responses-and I have gone back through (but need to take breaks because the kindness brings on the tears) you will see just how good people can be, and how amazing people on this site-whether they are new to the forum, or have been around a while, can be. Thank you all.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: For Kramer & Jean ~ "Rainbow, Bridge" by Ania*

Hi Jean,

Glad you're doing ok. I was missing Kramer today. He had such a big presence that we feel his loss all the way up here in Buffalo. I told Chama she has some big shoes to fill on the board now. I hope you will keep telling Kramer stories. When Massie died I had a party and everyone brought good food to share and their own dog stories. It was really nice. Perhaps the next WNY GSD board meet up can be dedicated to Kramer.









Take good care,


----------



## kshort

*Re: For Kramer & Jean ~ "Rainbow, Bridge" by Ania*

Ania, what a beautiful and thoughtful thing to do... I just had the strangest thing happen. I was looking at your picture - really looking at the detail. Sammy has been chewing on a bone behind my chair. He got up and came over and stared at the picture on the screen - for at least 30 seconds. He's never paid any attention to the monitor before. I have no idea what it meant, but oddly comforting that he did that.

Jean, it's so easy to get in that rut. I found myself doing the same thing after I lost Max. I couldn't help myself from doing it and even with all my other "kids" around, I was really in a slump. Depending on who we are and how we process a loss like this, then it's just the road we're destined to go down. Be kind to yourself and allow whatever time it takes...


----------



## AniasGSDs

*Re: For Kramer & Jean ~ "Rainbow, Bridge" by Ania*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN Ania-I saw this while reading the board on my phone and had to get on my computer so I could really appreciate it. It is beautiful. Just gorgeous-thank you-it's so good to see you on this site again with all your kindness and good thoughts for all.


I'm so glad that you enjoyed it, Jean. I really did draw it right after I posted the other night...... If you'd like, I can send you the original. It looks much better in person.







Just PM me.

Ania


----------



## AniasGSDs

*Re: For Kramer & Jean ~ "Rainbow, Bridge" by Ania*



> Originally Posted By: KShort Ania, what a beautiful and thoughtful thing to do... I just had the strangest thing happen. I was looking at your picture - really looking at the detail. Sammy has been chewing on a bone behind my chair. He got up and came over and stared at the picture on the screen - for at least 30 seconds. He's never paid any attention to the monitor before. I have no idea what it meant, but oddly comforting that he did that.


Thanks Kris! That is pretty weird.... Maybe he could sense that it was for Kramer.....









I hope that means that Sammy approved!


----------



## kelso

*Re: Kramer.*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> Kramer and Nina-healthy together again at the Bridge










So beautiful to know that they are healthy and together again. Did not notice in this picture before the roses in the background that always reminded me of the "phantom of the opera collar"..isnt that what you called it?!

All these pics are so wonderful. Kramer has the best smile and expression. What a beautiful life!

Hope you and the pack are taking care, Jean, and helping each other smile.


----------



## kshort

*Re: For Kramer & Jean ~ "Rainbow, Bridge" by Ania*



> Quote:
> Thanks Kris! That is pretty weird.... Maybe he could sense that it was for Kramer.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that means that Sammy approved!


Of course he approved - he was fascinated by your beautiful drawing. And I'll bet you're right - he knew it was for Kramer...


----------



## BJDimock

*Re: Kramer.*

Jean,
I know the pain of loosing a second in command. 
Kramer will always be with you and your pack, because it is through you that he feels at love and at home, and because it was his duty to reign King.
And when the time comes, he will be waiting to guide you through another journey, at your side once more.


----------



## marksmom3

*Re: Kramer.*

Jean, I am so sorry for your loss. I will be keeping you and the rest of your pack in my thoughts and prayers. I feel sure that Kramer will be watching over all of you from above. RIP King Kamer.


----------



## cainsmomma

*Re: Kramer.*

Jean, I am so very sorry for your loss. My heart just breaks reading this thread. If Kramer didn't know how to play soccer, I can bet that Jaxx is teaching him now at the bridge. It was 2 months Sunday that I had to let Jaxx go, and I miss him so much.
My thoughts and prayers will be with you. You were a wonderful mommy to such a great companion.


----------



## geokon_2000

*Re: Kramer.*

Oh, Jeez Jean. I just saw this while scanning down. I'm so sorry. Kramer was such a fighter! We will all miss him and morn his loss. 

R.I.P. Dear Kramer


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: Kramer.*

Just dropping off a few more hugs for Jean!!! Take good care of yourself our friend, Kramer would expect nothing less!


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Kramer.*
























I'm so sorry Jean






























How lucky to have had this last special time with him, with his wonderful meals and adventures, and also that you were able to make it home in time. Imagine all the things he has taught you and that you two learned together. 








Kramer


----------



## Qyn

*Re: Kramer.*

Hugs to you Jean. You are all in my thoughts - I hope things in the Packistan are going well in Kramer's absence.


----------



## Jazzstorm

*Re: Kramer.*

<span style="color: #3333FF">Thinking of you.







</span>


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer.*

I can't believe I've avoided my own dog's In Loving Memory thread. Well, I have, and it makes me feel slightly better that I skip over this section because of the pain of the loss of others when I can't even accept that my own dog is gone. 

It feels so weird not to update on how he's doing, fighting, and instead to update on how we are doing (and I have discovered we are not the fighters he was). 

I am picturing Kramer looking at Jaxx like...what is with this soccer stuff?







Then he'd call his old pal Mookie, who loved to play soccer, and he and Jaxx could have an awesome time while Kramer would referee. 

Yes-the roses and her Phantom collar. It's now next to Kramer's collar. With is CGC tag-that he got when he was 11. And for them to touch his paws I had him high five-because otherwise...it would have been a massacre! (reason enough that the CGC is not meant to be a breeding test!!!)

I think I am having separation anxiety. The pack is running around willy nilly like I thought (the Monty Python skit with the Idiot Olympics is what we look like-all over the place) but at least they are keeping me busy, right! Bless their following/looking for a dog to follow hearts. I think there is a difference between a human leader and a dog one. At the very least, Kramer would translate for me. She SAID, knock it off! 

Thank you all again. Ania, I will pm you.


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Kramer.*

Jean, I so wish that I could somehow take away the pain and loss. )I totally understand you avoiding the section here, you're so understandably going through a painful time.

I can imagine how numb and sick and scared you feel... he was always there for you, as well as the rest of the pack. He was your working partner going into this, bringing each needy dog into the pack. His wisdom, his presence, will forever be in your heart now. He taught you so much, and you were so good to him... I believe Kramer will be by your side as you adjust, and always. Even if you don't always feel him-- he'll be keeping an eye out for you.

Please take extra good care of yourself, Jean. Try the best that you can to lavish a bit of the nurturing that you gave to Kramer, deservedly upon yourself right now, to help get you through this. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: Kramer.*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN The pack is running around willy nilly .........at least they are keeping me busy, right! Bless their ....... hearts.


Hey, you experienced people keep telling me that dogs are very adaptable. The dogs will be fine. You will be fine but please, please give yourself time.

I hope this forum helps but you have to have mental space to mourn.

take care,
Mary Jane


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Kramer.*

my mother, who was a very wise woman, always told me "you are NEVER separated from those you truly love". the energy is just vibrating at a different level.

take good care...


----------



## GSD10

*Re: Kramer.*

Jean, my thoughts are with you and your beautiful pack during this sad time. How lucky Kramer was to have such a wonderful family and those around him so fortunate to have been touched by the kindness of King Kramer


----------



## littledmc17

*Re: Kramer.*

Jean I am so sorry I just found out about Kramer.
I try not to read memory post at work but I had too

He is at the bridge running and playing!!
and is always watching over you all


----------



## JenM66

*Re: Kramer.*

Oh, Jean, my heart is breaking for you.


----------



## cainsmomma

*Re: Kramer.*

Jean, bless your heart.....here is a big (((HUG))) for you. I'm glad I still have the video of Jaxx playing soccer. I cry like a baby when I watch it, but it makes me think for a minute he is still here with me. The pain will ease with time. Just remember he is playing pain free now and you will see him again.


----------



## suerenn

My thoughts are with you through this very difficult time. I have been following this thread since the beginning and saw on Sunday that Kramer had passed. I did not post because you have no idea who I am; I normally stay on the side lines and just watch. I've thought about you all week and just wanted to let you know that this someone in Ohio has been thinking about you and feeling your pain. Take care of yourself and the rest of your pack. 

Rest in peace sweet Kramer.


----------



## shilohsmom

So many of us here know your pain Jean. We all wish we could say something that would make it hurt less, unfortunately time is the only thing that seems to make it hurt less. 
We love you kiddo. You update this thread whenever you feel like it. Don't feel quilty or obligated. We just want you to know we are here for you!!
Hugs.


----------



## dd

*Re: Kramer.*

Jean - I only just saw this. I am very, very sorry. There will never be another Kramer.


----------



## MiasMom

*Re: Kramer.*

I haven't been on the board much but I want to say how very sorry I am for your loss Jean. Both you and Kramer were blessed by the life you shared, as were all of us by knowing of him through you.


----------



## GunnersMom

*Re: Kramer.*

I've been away from the forum and I'm just now seeing this.

Jean, I'm so very sorry for your loss. You've helped me so much (probably much more than you realize.) I wish I could find the words now, but I can't. I'm just so very sorry.













> Originally Posted By: katielizmy mother, who was a very wise woman, always told me "you are NEVER separated from those you truly love". the energy is just vibrating at a different level.
> 
> take good care...


I love this. And I whole-heartedly agree. They're always with us - we just can't see them.


----------



## hudak004

*Re: Kramer.*

Ughhh. I didn't see Kramer in the apple pics, so went looking for him. Didn't want to find him here. Well, he isn't here.. he is looking over his pack still, and hanging out with his gal Nina. It is never long enough, no matter how long they are with us. Just remember, he will live on in our hearts and memories! May he RIP, and always be nearby! Hugs Jean!!!!


----------



## Crabtree

Jean, I don't come here often because it hurts so much when I think of my sweet Palla gone. But somehow I clicked in last night and read the thread from beginning to end. 
How can I tell you I"m sorry. I've cried so much for you and your Kramer. My heart skipped a beat when I saw his picture. What a handsome young man he was, such a distinquished gentleman in his later life. And a gentleman to the end, he held on so that he could say goodbye to you and you could have some closure.
I'm crying again, I miss my Palla she was still a pup and yet I still feel her presence, I can't imagine how you must feel loosing your best friend after all these years. 
There is a picture of him you took at the beach of him walking away towards the woods. It's so beautiful. I hope you do frame it.
I know you don't know me Jean, but still beleive me when I say how much your journey has touched me.
R.I.P King Krammer.


----------



## Caitlin

*Re: Kramer.*



> Quote:The vet and tech had left her alone with him, and her mom had stepped out, but she walked in just in time to see him give Jean "The Look" that told her he was done, and not happy with the current status. Jean said, "He looked at me, and that look said that 'this just sucks.'"


He waited for you. This is heartbreaking, but Kramer was quite loved, by many, that's for sure. 

I'm so sorry Jean. I wish our dogs could live forever, but I think they are too good for us sometimes, and if they lived forever we wouldn't appreciate them for how wonderful they really all. We are so lucky to have them for the short time we do. Many times, they are the lucky ones too, to have such good owners like you Jean.

RIP Kramer.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Kramer.*










I have been wanting to come back to this thread, but have had such a hard time even thinking of it. I did though, and read the comments-some I hadn't even seen-and am so appreciative that people let me share Kramer. Thank you for your kindness. 

We still all miss him-the pack and I-we are kind of lost, even though I am the human leader, we have no big necked canine enforcer to remind us of our manners in an appropriate way-mostly with a look.

I have a St. Francis urn-in it are some ashes from Mikko, my little FIP cat who helped so many foster dogs, and some from Nina and Kramer-all together. Ania's beautiful painting is behind it, with their collars. 

The vet office brought over and planted this beautiful Dogwood tree for me. I moved Nina's stone there. Today is a beautiful day, and I am remembering them, and trying to honor them with wonderful, happy memories of their lives instead of the sadness of their passing. 

Kramer's Tree:


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Kramer.*

Jean,

I love the picture of Kramer and Nina in the clouds. I don't think you are alone, I really think Kramer decided it was time that you handle the pack by yourself with all the things he taught you. 

Also you know if you happen to get in trouble some how with a dog that Nina or Kramer will send you their advice.

Love the tree.

Val


----------



## elsie

*Re: Kramer.*

that picture is incredible!!!
the people at your vet office are awesome folks! what a touching memorial gift; one that keeps growing and spreading and reminding that life is made more beautiful by the people and animals we walk this road with.


----------



## vjt555

This thread has comforted me as my Annie is dying here. I adopted her five years ago from Georgia and some of you may remember her. 
She had heartworm and she was awfully thin. The vet says her organs are failing but she seems to want to stay and how do you make the decision that it is time that they go?

Below is pictures of her a few years ago in CT








[/img] 







[/img]


----------



## LJsMom

Vanessa, I'm sorry about your Annie. It is so painful to watch them go.


----------



## LJsMom

Jean, a short time ago I had a dream. Kramer and Wooly Bear were walking through a field. I know that they are happy.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Vannessa, I am thinking of you, and everyone going through a first Thanksgiving without a dear friend this year. 

Thank you Joanne. 

Miss you both.


----------



## Brightelf

Oh that picture, Jean. I love seeing it that size. Dear, special Nina, and Kramer, always The King. Vanessa, my thoughts are with you this holiday. Wishing each of us strength to trust that they're watching over us still, and that we will someday be reunited with our furry loves, soulful-eyed keepers of our hearts.


----------



## RebelGSD

I think that the holidays are the hardest without our friends. This is such a beautiful photo.


----------



## Brightelf

I remember the sweet BoBo in the stream photos, and the giving-a-kiss photos.


----------



## Myamom

I am also missing two dear family members this Holiday season....both lost in this past year. (hope you don't mind me jumping on your thread a sec Jean...as I just haven't been able to start my own loving memory thread yet..it's still too hard for me)

Loving and missing you both terribly...









So...here is a special hug to all of you missing that special someone! 

Jean...your thoughts and pictures are such an inspiration.


----------



## Brightelf

For Mary Ann


----------



## Mary Jane

Jean,

Your dogs have enriched so many lives. Yesterday during a wonderful Thanksgiving dinner with a new part of our family, I met another Nina. This Nina saved her person from an angry bull, survived two strokes, and recovered some of her health by unrestricted play. She's an old dog and drags her hind limbs upon rising but with dignity took the central dog cushion from the younger, host dog. So this Nina called forth your Nina and our lost Paige and many absent friends.

A lot to be thankful for.

MJ


----------



## Amaruq

I too am missing a very special furry friend on this my first Thanksgiving without KC and my 3rd without Nyx, and 11th without Kelly (cocker mix) and 2nd without Dad. The original Paq and two Floridians are helping.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

And anyone, feel free to post those you are missing here. Kind of a sad little Cheers...

Thanks everyone. Sharing sadness (better saying than misery loves company) is helpful. All these special spirits. 

We all do things to remember them all that we can. I read Arycrest in chat saying how hard it is to come here and I agree. I didn't post on Anna's IMOM thread for...well, since February since my last post was about Kramer. I just went back Wednesday. 

Hoping some day all pets will be treasured so much that it hurts. 

On a happy note...
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1267190&page=1#Post1267190
Very touched and Ninie Beanie helps a little Bean.


----------



## onyx'girl

Vanessa, I am sorry you are going thru this, it is never easy. 
All these great pups that have enriched our lives, now playing at the bridge, painfree. 
I have the same hope as you, Jean- they should all feel loved and cherished
Clover went to the bridge a yr ago, 11/25.08. Not a GSD, but she shared her life with 2!
Here is a picture of her enjoying a spring morning:


----------



## BowWowMeow

My warmest thoughts to everyone. Holidays aren't especially hard for me but going through seasons without Chama is really tough. Because Cleo got so sick right after Chama died I don't feel like I properly mourned her passing. After 14 years we shared a lot of wonderful times through each season. I think of her when Rafi chases squirrels and tries to climb the tree after them, when I'm eating almonds or there's a fly in the house, when strange cats come into our yard, when bunnies come into our yard. I think of her every day. Just last week two people asked where my other dog was.









Pretty soon I'll go up to my cousins' farm for the first time ever without her...


----------



## Crabtree

You guys are breaking my heart. It's so so sad to be left behind when our beloved friends move on.
To Chance who left us in 2000.









To Tucker, my 'Tuck Tuck of the North'. who left Set/06 I miss you my sweet boy.









And my Palla who left Oct./06 









Thank you Jean for your kindness in sharing your thread.


----------



## RebelGSD

I would like to remember Angelina this holiday season, Jean stood by Angie and showed all of us what a beautiful girl she was, inside and out. Thanks to Jean Angelina got to know the love of a warm home. Angie you were the sweetest, most loving foster girl. We miss you and we love you Angie...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Oh Angie...what a character. She was blessed to have a rescue and a foster/forever mom who totally accepted her. Thank you Rebel. What a year for you.









It is so nice to see these faces. Not here, I would rather see them somewhere else, but since we can't do that, how nice to have them in the company of friends. Thank you SO much for posting them, or your stories here. 

Kramer was always like that. He found a bunny once and brought me to it. Horses and cows would come to the fence to see him and would nuzzle him. I always said he had the Kavorka, like Kramer on Seinfeld. Stray cats would wind their way around his legs, and all my project dogs I'd bring in, he'd be like, let's get to work. He would love to know that all of these friends are here - of any type - and that he has a job again. 

Please feel free to continue on.


----------



## M&J

It's been seven years-Thanksgiving-since Jake died.
Wish I could hug all of you missing who are your babies this time of year.

Wow. Nov. 22 is twenty years since my Max died!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Awww, Mary...Jake. And how lucky is Max that you remember him so well after 20 years. 

You posted that on Kramer's "gotcha day" anniversary. I got him on December 4, 1993. This will be my first Christmas without him since then. He was my Christmas that year. I am sure he wants me to count my blessings and not my sadness but it sneaks in until I can remember to honor his spirit with happy memories. 

I hope we can all do that and that you all are okay during this holiday season without these wonderful friends pictured and talked about above.


----------



## 3K9Mom

> Quote:
> This will be my first Christmas without him since then.
> 
> ..
> 
> but it sneaks in until I can remember to honor his spirit with happy memories.


I was told that the extent of our grief simply reveals the depths of our love. We cannot have one without the other. 

You will be in my thoughts and prayers this Christmas, my friend.


----------



## RebelGSD

This time a year ago was when Kramer was not feeling well. Angelina was supposed to be home for Christmas, but we had to postpone the transport. None of us thought that Kramer, Angie and my BoBo and Mickey will all be gone a year later.


----------



## 3K9Mom

...and Chama, Camper, Jazmin, KC, Honey, Maggie, Zamboni, Jake, Mona, Trick, Logan, Sheba, Bravo.... the list is too long to list them all.

2009 seems to have been an extraordinarily heartbreaking year on young dogs and dogs that have been "regulars" this forum -- at least, it seems that way to me. 


I for one am glad to see 2009 go. I'm just holding my breath until 2010 arrives.


----------



## LisaT

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom...and Chama, Camper, Jazmin, KC, Honey, Maggie, Zamboni, Jake, Mona, Trick, Logan, Sheba, Bravo.... the list is too long to list them all.
> 
> 2009 seems to have been an extraordinarily heartbreaking year on young dogs and dogs that have been "regulars" this forum -- at least, it seems that way to me.
> 
> 
> I for one am glad to see 2009 go. I'm just holding my breath until 2010 arrives.


amen








to all


----------



## RebelGSD

And JD/JayDee, Mya, Lucy, Remington, Kyra, and Rin, so many left us this year.

I too am hoping for a better year to come.


----------



## Brightelf

Each one of them leaving such a huge hole of their quirks, their love. Perfect Trick, funny Camper, BoBo the flirt with his fish, Kramer The King with his cows, Lucy with her private jokes and poise, Chama of the woodland cottage retreat... losses so deep. My precious loving husband, sweet Gentle Ulrich. 2009 has been a horribly painful year. We have lost many protectors of our hearts. May 2010 be a positive year with fewer goodbyes and more happiness.


----------



## 3K9Mom

> Quote:
> My precious loving husband, sweet Gentle Ulrich.


Of course. He is never forgotten.



> Quote:
> 2009 has been a horribly painful year. We have lost many protectors of our hearts. May 2010 be a positive year with fewer goodbyes and more happiness.


For you especially, Patti.


----------



## Brightelf

Thank you so very much.


----------



## RebelGSD

Ulrich has a lot of friends to cook for at the Bridge.


----------



## Kurys Mom




----------



## Ilovealldogs

Although not a GSD, I am missing mine nonetheless. She passed away on March 18, 2009, so this was the first birthday and Christmas without her.









Hugs to all of you missing yours also.

My dearest, Scrappy who was my beloved heart dog.


----------



## Brightelf

Ulrich would be happily cooking for BoBo.. Kury... Scrappy... Zamboni.. and all the warm devoted furbuddies waiting for us there.


----------



## sunnygirl272

bah!
Ulrich won't be cooking anything!!!
All the Bridge Dogs are RAWFED!!!!!


----------



## RebelGSD

Sushi with all the fish BoBo would catch!


----------



## Sue F

Thanks for thinking of my sweet Remington when making your list Rebel....today was his gotcha day....

Thoughts and prayers to all of you who have lost someone special this year....


----------



## BowWowMeow

Here is Chama with me, a few days before she was pts.







Big hugs going out to everyone...


----------



## LJsMom

Ruth, that's a beautiful picture of you and Chama Bear.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

So many sweet babies waiting for us. 

It was a year ago today...I was wanting that conference to end so I could get back to Kramer. My mother called at 4 saying he had cried out and couldn't get up, and I drove (with Melinda in my ear a lot of the way) to get to him. And he waited. 

I didn't want to let him go. If he could have, he wanted to bounce back. He still tried, even though it was inevitable, to rally. 

Some things I couldn't post about last year, just some random thoughts of Kramer...
--His kitty kevorka, we'd be walking and stray cats would come up and wind around his legs and he'd look at me like...this is my burden...please, help me...
--His performance in a Christmas production at a school I worked at that was so hilarious
--His ability to read other dogs perfectly and tell me - now I feel like I only know half the story on every dog I meet
--Even at like...13 I brought him for a ride to a home check, and he jumped out of the car and took off, flipping me the paw
--His care for the other pack members, taking puppy Mariele out to potty (she wouldn't go without him) a million times a day, knowing it was a waste of time because she couldn't get the housetraining concept, letting Anna follow him, nose to butt, for the first couple of months she was here, taking care of Nina at the end, always being Bella's helper, and teaching the others that manners matter
--Telling or showing him what to do, and if it interested him, and watching him do it, including teaching him to wave to the little neighbor boy across the street, who thought that Kramer was really waving at him (and maybe he was)
--Him running away when I first got him, so he could mark the entire neighborhood and extend his territory far and wide (and giving me ulcers until I realized - can't trust him!)
--Bullying my dad to get butterscotch candies to the point that my dad would try to hide in the bathroom...but Kramer would smell them on his breath, and insist on getting one of his own
--His many dog friends in Erie, all at the bridge with him
--His confounding temperament and multiple personalities, all with their own special place in my heart

I looked around yesterday and thought why does it matter so much to us? Why do we all love our dogs the way we do? I can't figure it out, why they speak to us, why after a year I am just as sad again as I was last year, why others are looking at bridge dates and doing the same...why we DO chose to share our lives with even more temporary than our own as Irving Townsend said...but we do it. 

I will try to honor his memory today with the pack that he created. 

Thanks to you all for sharing here.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

A year. It flew by didn't it? 

The old ones are the best. 








Kramer.







Jean.


----------



## Amaruq




----------



## Skye'sMom

I have a lump in my throat and tears in my eyes reading this. Thank you for the update and added thoughts - you say perfectly how we feel about our dogs. 

Such a part of our lives and piece of our hearts.

Hugs to your Kramer, my Seiko, Solo and Sophie and all the dogs so loved forever.


----------



## jesmagmisty

to everyone. It was a year ago we found out about Maggie's cancer and she fought a good fight for 5 1/2 months. When BoBo left before her, somehow I knew she wouldn't make it much longer. I looked at her thread the other day and just had a million memories floating around in my head. When I saw her name mentioned in this thread, I instantly started crying and still am as I write this. The pain and sadness never leaves, it just hides temporarily.
I think we can all agree we have huge holes in our hearts from the losses we have had this year. 
Extra







to you Patti.


----------



## Mary Jane

Jean,

When you post about your own dogs, you perform a public service. Your stories and your pictures are nothing less than a primer to the dog naive among us. Thank you for this ongoing course.

Only knowing you and your dogs virtually, permit me to say from 
the bottom of my heart: Kramer is not gone. You immortalized him.

Mary Jane


----------



## kshort

Jean,
This brought tears to my eyes - so beautifully said as usual. I feel like I have always "known" Kramer and there were and still are a lot of broken hearts when we lost him. I was walking with a friend this morning and saw a GSD that looked so much like Max. It will be two years April 26 - so hard for me to believe. They all touch our hearts in different ways, but there are some that take us heart and soul. Max was one of those as was Kramer. As Mary Jane said so beautifully: Kramer is not gone. You immortalized him.

Wishing you peace today and hoping that crazy pack can manage to behave themselves even without the King.







I'll be thinking of you all...


----------



## georgiapeach717

i couldnt read but a few posts...too much for me today. Lots of hugs to all who have lost their friends.


----------



## JenM66

A year, already Jean? Miss that big handsome goofy boy of yours


----------



## Brightelf

Jean







Kramer lives on. No question about it! I feel as if both Grimm and I have benefitted from Kramer's wisdom and tough grit and sense. He guides you yet. 

One time Jean, you had said that Kramer would teach Grimm never to invade a body bubble. Kramer did his job and did it well. I also took steps for Grimm to spend time with a dog who would insist Grimm not invade a body bubble upon greetings. I did that because of Kramer, Jean. It helped. He guides us still, too.

Robbie







You remembered my precious Schatz,







Ulrich.. thank you! I think none of us somehow expected Mag to go. I think somehow we expected a "forever" from her. I believe she has given that-- her love surrounds you still and always.

BoBo somehow seemed imortally happy, imortally sweet, and imortally funny. His heart had a happy lightness that we could all feel and share from Rebel's posts and pictures. He seemed to delight in taking us all with him on his journey. Rebel was so brave. BoBo never seemed worried. Why would he be? He was BoBo! Now at the bridge, splashing for fish for Ulrich to fry..

Sweet Scrappy posing in his antlers, such a loved boy..

Special KC, Ruq's "eyebrow girl." Super-intuitive, she seemed able to see inside and read a soul. She was a rock and a protector, and now I believe has sent someone to rock Ruq's world-- with more than a few reminders of who sent Baby K.

Lucy, Christmas Angel. Ever watching and sending spicy little seal-faced sweetie Zuzu to bring comic relief.

Boni, The Queen... Chama, The Queen.. Kramer, The King. Gosh, do we see a theme here? Must be nice to be a senior!

Why do we love them so? Well, why are we so incredibly LUCKY? Their insights, their love, their humor, their protection of both our physical selves and our hearts. They're family. And long after they pass on to wait for us, aren't we lucky to have all the gifts they left for us!


----------



## LisaT

<<hugs>> to all, I cannot imagine not having the ones that I have here.....


----------



## GSDTrain

Can't believe its been a year already.

{{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## Betty

Once again you have touched my heart Jean.

Hugs to all.


----------



## Barb E

A wise man once told me that the grief we feel is equal to the love we felt.


----------



## BowWowMeow




----------



## onyx'girl

I'm sure those than lost a loved one in the past year were comforted to know that Kramer was at the bridge waiting for them to join him in some fun. 
((hugs)) to you Jean during this sad anniversary.


----------



## sunnygirl272

(((Jean)))


----------



## TG

Kramer certainly had personality. Can't help but miss him. Hugs to the whole pack.


----------



## moei

Jean


----------



## WiscTiger

Jean, I can't believe it has been a year already.

You and Kramer were both so lucky to have each other. I know you miss him.


----------



## DianaM

May he continue to watch over you and guide your pack.


----------



## Qyn

> Quote:I looked around yesterday and thought why does it matter so much to us? Why do we all love our dogs the way we do? I can't figure it out, why they speak to us, why after a year I am just as sad again as I was last year, why others are looking at bridge dates and doing the same...why we DO chose to share our lives with even more temporary than our own as Irving Townsend said...but we do it.
> 
> I will try to honor his memory today with the pack that he created.
> 
> Thanks to you all for sharing here.


I was thinking of Buddy today after reading some of the posts in other sections (introductions and others) and I thought of Kramer too. Both before I read your post Jean. I have to say that the reason it does not seem a year, is that so many of your stories about him keep him here with us forever. 

As to, the rhetorical question, why these creatures have such an impact, I don't know ..... but I am just so very grateful that it happens despite any sadness.

Hugs and shared commiseration.









Long live Kramer the king!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Thank you all for the help in getting through these days. The rest of the pack also helped, and I have to laugh at the thought that Kramer sent me Rocco, because a puppy of lesser...POW! ZAP! BOOM! would have left me with my sad thoughts many more days...instead, I am exhausted in trying to stay half a step ahead of him.









Thank you Kramer for continuing to be a voice in my head (should I admit that!?!) when I am trying to figure out a behavior. I just kind of ask, what would Kramer do...


----------



## Catu

Big hugs, Jean.


----------



## Daisy1986

Cannot believe it has been a year. Rocco has helped it go by fast. Thanks for all you share. Hugs to you my friend.


----------



## sunnygirl272

We need rubber bracelets:
WWKD


----------



## Gunnarspack

Big Hugs Jean. ((hugs))


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Just coming back to remember my friend.


----------



## Remo

He will never be forgotten. I think the holidays make us miss our beloved Bridge Dogs even more than usual.


----------



## LJsMom

:hugs: Kramer touched so many lives. We came to know him through your posts Jean. He is missed.


----------



## Judykaye

I don't post on the forum often but I wouldn't miss a chance to remember a wonderful boy who touched the hearts of MANY thanks to you Jean...


----------



## BowWowMeow

Kramer :wub:


----------



## katieliz

kramer lives on in your heart jean! and in the memory of so many here!!! bless his heart...and your's too for all the knowledge you unendingly share, and all the help you are to so many people and animals.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Thank you guys for coming here to post - it means a lot. I cannot believe it was three years ago that his last weeks began. Looking back at all the help and support, it is still appreciated. 

I hope so katieliz, he was my teacher - I didn't always deserve him, and wish I knew what I knew after, before, if that makes sense. And I know all of you have teachers too, so in memory of all of them...

*Long ago it must be, I have a photograph
Preserve your memories, they're all that's left you. 
Simon & Garfunkle, Bookends *


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Jean Kramer continues to live on not only inyour heart but in all the dogs you work with .


----------



## Mary Jane

The partnership of Jean and Kramer gave a standard to inexperienced people like me: they showed us what a dog-person team can do together.

It's in part a testament to the strength of Kramer's bond that Jean still works dog miracles.

MJ


----------



## Heidigsd

It's hard to believe it has been almost three years, brings back lots of memories. :hug: :hug: :hug:

Michaela


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Kramer 1993 - February 6, 2009


----------



## RebelGSD

What a beautiful tribute - run free Kramer and keep watching over your mom.


----------



## msvette2u

Beautiful tribute...RIP Kramer...


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

Kramer was absolutely beautiful! Beautiful tribute as well!


----------



## LJsMom

That is so beautiful Jean! Kramer left a paw print on many lives.


----------



## Good_Karma

This is lovely.


----------



## Loneforce

Sorry for your loss I have to say after reading the Kramer story from the first page to the end, I sorta felt like I got to know him. Beautiful friend he was. Its hard to let best friends go "believe me I know this" This was a very heartwarming story clear to the end "Rip" Kramer you will be missed, and prayers to you Jean


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Loneforce - thank you. Thanks everyone who stops in and shares. I still cannot get over the kindness contained in this thread. 

Four years. I cannot even believe it. 

Thank you, Kramer. 








* “We who choose to surround ourselves
with lives even more temporary than our
own, live within a fragile circle;
easily and often breached.
Unable to accept its awful gaps,
we would still live no other way.
We cherish memory as the only
certain immortality, never fully
understanding the necessary plan.” *

― Irving Townsend


----------



## Sunflowers

Gosh.
I'm sitting here crying.


----------



## RebelGSD

Missing Kramer still, and some other pups from the good old times.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Me too, Sunflowers and Rebel. 

Five years - but thankfully they live forever in our hearts.


----------



## Mary Jane

If anyone wants to discover the bond that might, just might be forged between a person and a dog they need look no further than Jean's last tale of Kramer. I can't believe that it is five years since he left because the glory of that bond still shines.

Thanks again, Jean, for sharing Kramer with us.

Mary Jane


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad

RIP Kramer. A very special boy that continues to touch everyone's heart.


----------



## arycrest

HRH, King Kramer was one cool dog ... I still miss reading about him!!! Every time Jean posts and I see her avatar I think about him!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Hard to forget. Kramer passed right around my birthday. He was such a fixture and was such a part of so many posts. He will not be forgotten by many of us.


----------

